# What do normal people, think of the Palestinians?



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2014)

Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:

*Americans' sympathies lean heavily toward the Israelis over the Palestinians, 64% vs. 12%. Americans' partiality for Israel has consistently exceeded 60% since 2010; however, today's 64% ties the highest Gallup has recorded in a quarter century, last seen in 1991 during the Gulf War. At that time, slightly fewer than today, 7%, sympathized more with the Palestinians.

The results are similar to what Gallup measured 12 years ago during another period of heightened Israeli-Palestinian violence, and they are consistent with Americans' generally more positive views of the Israelis than of the Palestinians.*







Let us not forget:


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it would suck pretty hard to be a Palestinian


----------



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2014)

*All the propaganda and crap being promoted by those on this board and elsewhere are worthless.  

Palestinians continue to be viewed as a bunch of intolerant terroristic savages by vast majority of American public.  

'nuff said!*


----------



## Grendelyn (Nov 5, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> 
> *Americans' sympathies lean heavily toward the Israelis over the Palestinians, 64% vs. 12%. Americans' partiality for Israel has consistently exceeded 60% since 2010; however, today's 64% ties the highest Gallup has recorded in a quarter century, last seen in 1991 during the Gulf War. At that time, slightly fewer than today, 7%, sympathized more with the Palestinians.
> 
> ...



*"Let us not forget," you say?  Yes, could point, Rowdy, for it appears it was quite the day for 'dancing' to the macabre music of dying and suffering Americans.  ~ Susan*
*9-11 Attacks The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested on 9-11*​


----------



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2014)

That conspiracy bullshit as opposed half a billion Muslims dancing over the dead bodies of 3000 Americans on 9-11? 

Another lame attempt at diverting from the fact that Americans hate Palestinians more than they do Herpes.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 5, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> ...



Hamas called Bin Laden a hero, a martyr.

I bet you love them for that, right?

LOL


----------



## Grendelyn (Nov 5, 2014)

*"What do normal people, think of the Palestinians(?)," you ask?  Other than understandable issues with those stealing their land, most normal people (i.e., those unlike yourself, Rowdy) think they're practically perfect.  ~ Susan*
*'(S)he who condones the theft of another's land is not normal.'*​


----------



## Grendelyn (Nov 5, 2014)

Roudy said:


> *That conspiracy bullshit* as opposed half a billion Muslims dancing over the dead bodies of 3000 Americans on 9-11?
> 
> Another lame attempt at diverting from the fact that Americans hate Palestinians more than they do Herpes.



*What "conspiracy b*llsh*t," is that, Rowdy?"  Obviously you didn't read my link or you would have known that many witnessed the event and stated that they were 'dancing'.  ~ Susan*


----------



## montelatici (Nov 5, 2014)

The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 5, 2014)

You have a source for that?


----------



## Lipush (Nov 5, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> *"What do normal people, think of the Palestinians(?)," you ask?  Other than understandable issues with those stealing their land, most normal people (i.e., those unlike yourself, Rowdy) think they're practically perfect.  ~ Susan*
> *'(S)he who condones the theft of another's land is not normal.'*​



Perfect? LOLZ. You're one funny poster.

And what's with the weird posting, Suzie? Can't you write normally? why bold and slant?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> *"What do normal people, think of the Palestinians(?)," you ask?  Other than understandable issues with those stealing their land, most normal people (i.e., those unlike yourself, Rowdy) think they're practically perfect.  ~ Susan*
> *'(S)he who condones the theft of another's land is not normal.'*​



Yeah so perfect, the angels spend all day brushing their halos, one might say.  I wonder why most normal people in America think otherwise.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.



Try again, douchebag, the topic of this thread isn't "what is worldwide opinion of Israel's influence".  And stop derailing the thread.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2014)

So sad, Palestinian Hamas animals even loosing support among fellow Arabs / Muslims. 


*Pew: Support for Hamas, Hezbollah collapsing in region*

Hamas’s favorability ratings are only marginally better. In Turkey, whose government supported the Mavi Marmara ship which tried to reach the Hamas-run Gaza Strip, 80% disapprove of the group.

Egypt (61%), Jordan (61%), and Lebanon (65%) all are heavily anti-Hamas. Somewhat paradoxically, 55% of Lebanon’s Shia have a favorable view of the Sunni group.

The group doesn’t do any better among the Palestinians for whom it purports to fight — but, paradoxically, Hamas is far more unpopular in the Gaza Strip (63%) it dominates than in the Palestinian Authority-run West Bank (47%).

Its support has dropped among Palestinians since it forcibly took over the Gaza Strip. In 2007, Hamas enjoyed a 62% favorable rating, which fell to only 35% in 2014.

Negative opinions of Hamas have grown 12% in Tunisia over the past year, and 8% in Egypt.
*
Of all the countries surveyed, Palestinians were the most likely to support suicide bombings against civilian targets “in order to defend Islam from its enemies.” Sixty-two percent of Gazans said it was often or sometimes justifiable, while 36% of West Bank residents said the same. *Bangladeshi Muslims were also somewhat supportive of suicide bombings.

SICK ANIMALS!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## teddyearp (Nov 5, 2014)

Lipush said:


> And what's with the weird posting, Suzie? Can't you write normally? why bold and slant?



Pishy thinks that she is very special and by making her posts in special fonts, bold that it gives more weight to her argument, I guess.  She did try making all her posts in red as well, but that got shut down with a quickness.  Thank you mods.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 5, 2014)

Honestly I think that it is truly sad that the Palestinians have been exploited over these decades as political tools.  It is made more sad that they are fed a constant barrage of slanted 'truths', meaning total propaganda with just enough truth mixed in to make it plausible.  Now that they have a whole generation (or generations) of folks and their children fed with this crap, all they know now is to hate and/or the 'martyrs' path.

I lay all the blame at the feet of their leaders, from Arafat to Abbas.  Arafat kept them angry and Abbas now has to, because if any Palestinian leader comes along today that truly wants peace, said leader will lose their office/leadership role because of the decades of brainwashing to hate and kill the Jews and never give Israel a chance.

The rank and file Palestinian given a chance is just a person.  As evidenced with the Palestinians and Jews living side by side in Silwan and/or the old site of the City of David.

Overall, though, it is just a sad, sad, sad and very tragic thing.  Something that unfortunately will probably never be able to be reversed.


----------



## toastman (Nov 5, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.



24 000 people isn't most of the world propaganda-tici


----------



## Grendelyn (Nov 5, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > And what's with the weird posting, Suzie? Can't you write normally? why bold and slant?
> ...



*Ohhh now, Teddy . . . you'll laugh at me but I enjoy my real life feminine-hand writing ability (I'm bragging here a bit, but it truly is beautiful if I do say so myself <grin>) and on the computer I feel italics best serves me (puts me somewhat in the same mindset, if you will ) as if I was actually writing a letter to you or to whomever.  Too, I like bold which easily, at a quick glance, enables one to differentiate my post from whomever I am responding to.  Further, please, when I first began posting here, I was used to the old AOL board where everyone wrote in all different colors of the rainbow and, too, different sized fonts.  I, too, wish to thank the mods . . . they didn't tell me that I couldn't post in red but merely requested that I didn't do so, so that my posts wouldn't confuse others.  Still, further, Teddy . . . I rather like you, if I again do say so myself.  Unfortunately in life, you're a confused land-thief supporter that believes your make believe Yahweh gave you and your ilk this land to steal it from its rightful owners.  ~ Susan  *


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 5, 2014)

What do 'normal people' think of the Palestinians?

Not much.

---------------

The moral of the _Great Arab Skeddaddle of 1948_? --- "He who pisses his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day."


----------



## Grendelyn (Nov 5, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> What do 'normal people' think of the Palestinians?
> 
> Not much.
> 
> ...



*Yes, yes, of course you would say this being the condor whom you are but unfortunately, Vulture3, you're not normal so your answer doesn't count.  ~ Susan *


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > What do 'normal people' think of the Palestinians?
> ...


Thank you for your feedback.

Next slide, please.


----------



## Grendelyn (Nov 5, 2014)

*


Kondor3 said:





Grendelyn said:





Kondor3 said:



			What do 'normal people' think of the Palestinians?

Not much.

---------------

The moral of the Great Arab Skeddaddle of 1948? --- "He who pisses his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day."
		
Click to expand...


Yes, yes, of course you would say this being the condor whom you are but unfortunately, Vulture3, you're not normal so your answer doesn't count.  ~ Susan 

Click to expand...


Thank you for your feedback.

Next slide, please.
		
Click to expand...


You're more than welcome . . . thank you for your courtesy.  ~ Susan


*


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 5, 2014)

Pishy, well whatever floats your boat.  Your handwriting and its style may be awesome, but it means nothing when trying to transpose said style to a forum site.  All it does for others is to make us think how well you think of yourself and adds nothing what so ever to you posts.  Grow up and post like everyone else.  With your keyboard, like real adults.  You are not special here.

As for the rest of what your reply said, well . . . . .

















this is me ignoring it as it has nothing to do with this thread.  Sorry everyone for getting caught up in an attempted derailment.

I posted my on topic opinion in #18.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 5, 2014)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.
> ...



You should spell it Dizi. As in Deezi Arabic for Arse. LOL


----------



## cnm (Nov 7, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.


Apparently, when determining the views people take of a country, only the opinions of those of certain religions are considered to be valid views. 

This came as something of a surprise to me but I guess what is good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 7, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> ...






And set free the same day as the only witness was an arab muslim woman, who could not get her story straight. But there were thousands of people doing the same thing as the Israeli's that day and they were not arrested.

 If you are going to be a JEW HATING ISLAMONAZI STOOGE at least use a more credible link.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 7, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> *"What do normal people, think of the Palestinians(?)," you ask?  Other than understandable issues with those stealing their land, most normal people (i.e., those unlike yourself, Rowdy) think they're practically perfect.  ~ Susan*
> *'(S)he who condones the theft of another's land is not normal.'*​






What land would that be, still waiting for the links that show the land had been handed to the arab muslims by either the Ottomans or the LoN. ?

Now for the record how much land have the muslims stole in the last 66years that was never theirs. Start with Jewish land in the M.E and head west into Africa ...............


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 7, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.







 Have you read the heavily weighted questions yet Mohamed, they blew this poll out of the water and left team Palestine in tears. I was fixed against Israel from the very beginning and that is why it is no longer used.


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 7, 2014)

montelatici said:


> The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.


Best you can do is pop up poll about Israel's Influence? well;
.. Israel is continually aid Africa so that's off the debate.
.. Israel could easily be another state in the USA if it actually been in America.
*.. The white in the middle representing 'DEPENDS' which is very easily ignored with the bold orange.
So unless they have a certain opinion about it they either state it out loud - or not, and anti-Semites always had their silly games like your game here avoiding the discussion about the Palestinians.*
And this is not even close to be what normal people think about Israel, unless of course you are to be considered below the American standard for 'normal'.

Back to the topic, Palestinians? Lets hear again how bold and brave people they are.


A Baby was killed, the police officer neutralized the driver(didn't kill him), The whole Palestinian leaders praised the killer along with team Palestine wondering why there was no trial and the typical evasive-deflecting kind of comments intended to make Israel look bad, where are you Billo_Really ? we got some hypocrites here.

I Just gave it a second thought, you are way off the normal.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.
> ...


I have no idea what this incident is about, but I just saw the video and my reaction is that driver needs to have his ass kicked and then brought up on charges and hopefully removed from society.


----------



## Lipush (Nov 8, 2014)

Everything we needed to learn about the Palestinians, we learned after the Ramallah Lynch


----------



## Lipush (Nov 8, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.
> ...



You're talking with the same guy who said "fuck that baby" on Haya Zisl, right?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 8, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Everything we needed to learn about the Palestinians, we learned after the Ramallah Lynch




I learned all I needed to know when watching television on June 6, 1968.

 When the subhumans struck on September 5, 1972, I can't say I was particularly surprised.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You had us at "I have no idea".


----------



## Mindful (Nov 9, 2014)

What? How can this be?!

Palestinian Authority President Mahmud Abbas’s Fatah movement said it held Islamist group Hamas responsible for a wave of bomb attacks against the homes of Fatah leaders in Gaza on Friday

Read more: Fatah says Hamas responsible for wave of Gaza bomb attacks | The Times of Israel Fatah says Hamas responsible for wave of Gaza bomb attacks The Times of Israel


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> 
> *Americans' sympathies lean heavily toward the Israelis over the Palestinians, 64% vs. 12%. Americans' partiality for Israel has consistently exceeded 60% since 2010; however, today's 64% ties the highest Gallup has recorded in a quarter century, last seen in 1991 during the Gulf War. At that time, slightly fewer than today, 7%, sympathized more with the Palestinians.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but those are old people, not young people.  Young people, including young Jews, can see the injustice the Palestinian's are having to endure.  They can see there is a big difference between what Israel says and what Israel does.

The tide is turning.  The day's of Israel being some sacred cow you can't say nothing against, are numbered.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> *All the propaganda and crap being promoted by those on this board and elsewhere are worthless.
> 
> Palestinians continue to be viewed as a bunch of intolerant terroristic savages by vast majority of American public.
> 
> 'nuff said!*


You sound like you're trying to convince yourself this is true?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> ...



Don't you think people in Israel have important domestic issues to deal with every day? Earning a living (maybe two or three) paying the bills, feeding their children, like the rest of us "normal" people,  other than sitting around obsessing about the Palestinians?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Don't you think people in Israel have important domestic issues to deal with every day? Earning a living (maybe two or three) paying the bills, feeding their children, like the rest of us "normal" people,  other than sitting around obsessing about the Palestinians?


I'm sure there is.  They got a serious un-employment problem in that country.  Partly to blame on their foreign policy and the economic sanctions it is generating.  If they would just treat the Pals fairly, their standard of living would increase.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think people in Israel have important domestic issues to deal with every day? Earning a living (maybe two or three) paying the bills, feeding their children, like the rest of us "normal" people,  other than sitting around obsessing about the Palestinians?
> ...



Do you know what you are talking about? Because I don't.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Do you know what you are talking about? Because I don't.


Israel is the most militarized country on the planet.  That comes at a cost.



> _…[Ben-David] doesn’t ask himself why Israel has such a faulty education system…*Massive and decade-long cuts in Israel’s education system have been the direct result of unsustainable security costs*…Deep discrimination within Israel’s education system has channeled resources to the illegal colonies, drying up the center. Israel’s national education system is geared towards preparing the pupils for the army, a highly militaristic system, in which Arabic, if learnt at all, is mainly seen as a tool to enter into service in a military intelligence unit. In fact, there are entire schools which are sponsored by weapons manufacturing companies.
> 
> Ben David has previously shown shocking numbers of educated Israelis who leave Israel, seeking employment elsewhere. Of course, many of those who leave do so because they hope to give their children better education somewhere else, but what about those who wish to raise their children in a less militarized environment?_


In addition to that, more and more country's are getting sick of Israeli tyranny.



> _Investment committees for European banks are considering recommending their institutions bar loans to Israeli companies that have economic links with the Palestinian occupied territories. Check that wording, “economic links” — this ensnares many more businesses than those directly operating within the territories_.


It won't be long before Israel is treated in the same vein South Africa was.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 9, 2014)

I still don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> You had us at "I have no idea".




Well, you do have to admit one thing about Billo, and that is the fact he certainly has a perfect record in this regard.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 9, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You had us at "I have no idea".
> ...




There's no logical connect to what he writes. Or reasoning in his sentences.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 9, 2014)

Mindful said:


> There's no logical connect to what he writes. Or reasoning in his sentences.




There is no logical connect or reasoning in ANY of the Pallywood cultists.  None of them possess a mind capable of offering anything original, as all their repetition of hackneyed buzz terms represents the limitation of their ability.  They read jargon at Arab oriented hate sites, then parrot all the cliches they read, and it's all easy peasy. They don't have to think. They don't have to examine. They don't have to analyze, and best of all -- they can not only indulge in their hatred of Jews and get props from all their little peeps for doing so, but feel downright virtuous in the process!.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> ...



Yup.  It's just the old people that support Israel in America. Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *All the propaganda and crap being promoted by those on this board and elsewhere are worthless.
> ...



You sound like you're trying to convince yourself that it's not.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Lack of logic or reason combined with a touch of mental illness are prerequisites for being a Pali terrorist supporter.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Mindful said:


> I still don't know what you are talking about.


You asked me if I thought the Israeli's had social issues they needed to deal with and I said. "Yes."  Then I went on to make the point that those issues are not getting properly addressed due to all the attention and resources being devoted to their national security.  Then I gave you a couple  examples of the breakdown of their social system as a result.  Their educational system is failing average Israeli's by not giving them job skills, but training them for the military.  And Israeli's who do have job skills, are leaving the country.  Do you follow me so far?

Let me put it another way, since you obviously have a hard time comprehending complex problems.  You raised the issue about social issues in Israel.  The economy is a social issue.  A military economy only benefits a small part of the population.  And the population that is not benefiting from that, is having massive protests and demonstrations across Israel.  And their message is clear, stop spending so much time and energy on wiping out their Palestinian and Arab population and start fixing the country's infrastructure, like jobs and affordable housing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Mindful said:


> There's no logical connect to what he writes. Or reasoning in his sentences.


Just because you don't want to see it, doesn't mean its not there.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Yup.  It's just the old people that support Israel in America. Ha ha ha ha.


That's right! Normal Jews, don't want to be a part of racist, Zionist bullshit.



> _Why Israel is losing support from Jewish students in US
> 
> If citizens, supporters and lovers of Israel don’t want the country to be characterized by racist statements and immoral attacks, it is so important for them to say so.
> 
> So humbly, recognizing that as much as I love Israel I do not yet live here or experience the country day to day, I want to do my part and emphatically and publicly say that* those who wish black people would “get out of their neighborhood,” people who set fire to African apartments or vigilante perpetrators of price tag attacks do not represent me, or what I hope and believe Israel and Judaism stand for*_.


In addition to that...




> _Gallup poll shows low support among young Americans for Operation Protective Edge
> _
> *Support amongst Americans is divided, while older Americans are much likelier to say Israel’s actions are justified.*


Got any more smart-ass comments, junior?
*
*


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> There is no logical connect or reasoning in ANY of the Pallywood cultists.  None of them possess a mind capable of offering anything original, as all their repetition of hackneyed buzz terms represents the limitation of their ability.  They read jargon at Arab oriented hate sites, then parrot all the cliches they read, and it's all easy peasy. They don't have to think. They don't have to examine. They don't have to analyze, and best of all -- they can not only indulge in their hatred of Jews and get props from all their little peeps for doing so, but feel downright virtuous in the process!.


The Jerusalem Post is an "arab oriented" site?  Haaretz is an "arab oriented" site?

At least I can explain my position in more detail, not just throw out psycho-babble and bullshit innuendo's.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.  It's just the old people that support Israel in America. Ha ha ha ha.
> ...



Really now, and you're so in touch with all these "normal Jews" from your van parked by the river? 

"Jewish students" are exposed to leftist mental illness in universities.  They realize the lies and propaganda once they've graduated.  I've seen that happen.  Young people in general are usually Democrats, as they get older and they pay the taxes bloodsucking Democrats keep increasing, they become Republicans.   You of course pay no taxes so the transformation never occurred. 

Poor Billo, he also forgot that the "older population" in America is constantly increasing.  All those Israel lovers he hates, just keep getting more. 

Sucks to be you, Billo. Always on the short end of the stick. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Really now, and you're so in touch with all these "normal Jews" from your van parked by the river?
> 
> "Jewish students" are exposed to leftist mental illness in universities.  They realize the lies and propaganda once they've graduated.  I've seen that happen.  Young people in general are usually Democrats, as they get older and they pay the taxes bloodsucking Democrats keep increasing, they become Republicans.
> 
> ...


I did tell you it was a Dodge van?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Really now, and you're so in touch with all these "normal Jews" from your van parked by the river?
> ...



I'll wave at you from my 2015 Palladium Silver S65.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know what you are talking about.
> ...



I asked you if you ever thought the Israelis  had other issues to think about than the Palestinians.  I didn't need the thrills and spills.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



You gotta understand where "Bill Not In Reality" is coming from when he makes delusional statements like this: "That's right! Normal Jews, don't want to be a part of racist, Zionist bullshit." 

So according to dipshit, "Normal Jews" (?), are against the existence of a Jewish state. 

Sure sign of mental illness.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



He seems overly concerned about it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> You gotta understand where "Bill Not In Reality" is coming from when he makes delusional statements like this: "That's right! Normal Jews, don't want to be a part of racist, Zionist bullshit."
> 
> So according to dipshit, "Normal Jews" (?), are against the existence of a Jewish state.
> 
> Sure sign of mental illness.


Are you saying you can't have a Jewish State, without racist, Zionist bullshit?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta understand where "Bill Not In Reality" is coming from when he makes delusional statements like this: "That's right! Normal Jews, don't want to be a part of racist, Zionist bullshit."
> ...


Doubtful.

More like you can't have a Jewish State and a Palestinian State, side by side - at least, not anymore - that window of opportunity has closed.

Which means, of course, that the Losers - the Palestinians - will have to take the Sucker's Walk, and get the hell outta Dodge.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Mindful said:


> He seems overly concerned about it.


Can you be a little more condescending?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> More like you can't have a Jewish State and a Palestinian State, side by side - at least, not anymore - that window of opportunity has closed.
> 
> Which means, of course, that the Losers - the Palestinians - will have to take the Sucker's Walk, and get the hell outta Dodge.


Oh, grow up!


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Oh, grow up!


You tell 'em, Junior.

If I was unable to effectively counterpoint a statement that it is now too late for a two-state solution, I might be tempted to play grade-school recess-yard word games as well.

Disappointing, but entirely expected.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Mindful said:


> ...He seems overly concerned about it.


Get him to serve-up one of his photo-shopped US battleships, firing on the Israelis, when you get the chance. It's a laugh-riot.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 9, 2014)

Hmm, a couple of holes here Bill.  the first one is in this quote below, where the dude does not even live in Israel:



Billo_Really said:


> That's right! Normal Jews, don't want to be a part of racist, Zionist bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And on your second quote, you left some thing out:



> Reactions to Hamas were lopsided, with 70 percent calling the group’s actions *unjustified* and just 11 percent describing them as justified.



To finish, I am of the belief that younger people are more easily swayed by the 'group' propaganda and older folks tend to have grown up and think a bit more for themselves.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> . . . . get the hell outta Dodge.



Do you mean Dodge van?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . . get the hell outta Dodge.
> ...


Nahhhhh... metaphor for Rump Palestine, in this case.

If I was talking to our colleague, I would have said something about changing bridge underpasses, or mother's basements, or something like that.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Nov 9, 2014)

Normal Americans think that those Arabs who are now calling themselves "Palestinians" for political expendiency are a danger to the U.S.  They've killed a couple of American diplomats, and also, one of America's potential great political figures in Robert Kennedy.  Who can forget how they shouted for joy upon learning of the many American deaths on 9/11 -- America's darkest day?


----------



## theliq (Nov 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> 
> *Americans' sympathies lean heavily toward the Israelis over the Palestinians, 64% vs. 12%. Americans' partiality for Israel has consistently exceeded 60% since 2010; however, today's 64% ties the highest Gallup has recorded in a quarter century, last seen in 1991 during the Gulf War. At that time, slightly fewer than today, 7%, sympathized more with the Palestinians.
> 
> ...


Who cares what the Americans think,you talk Big but act Small......as we have seen in Vietnam,Afghanistan,Iraq and against ISIS......you just never finish the Job but leave death and chaos where ever you go.......Israel itself,have No respect for Americans at all.....and Thumb Their Noses at You when the need arises...........So some of you Americans need to "Wake Up America".steve


----------



## theliq (Nov 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> That conspiracy bullshit as opposed half a billion Muslims dancing over the dead bodies of 3000 Americans on 9-11?
> 
> Another lame attempt at diverting from the fact that Americans hate Palestinians more than they do Herpes.


Silly Comment Roudy,Really you can do better than this......1/10 I'm afraid......improvement needed.  steve


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta understand where "Bill Not In Reality" is coming from when he makes delusional statements like this: "That's right! Normal Jews, don't want to be a part of racist, Zionist bullshit."
> ...



I'm saying you don't even know the definition of Zionism, defender of racist ISLAMIST bullshit.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 9, 2014)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> ...



So to conclude you don't care "what Americans think" and went on to lie about Israel not having respect for the U.S., then topped it off by anti semtic propoganda about Israel "thumbing their noses when the need arises".  All unsubstantiated pure jew hating demonization and garbage. 

Drunk anti semite strikes again!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I'm saying you don't even know the definition of Zionism, defender of racist ISLAMIST bullshit.


Coming from someone who spends all his time playing make believe, how could you know anything about anything?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 9, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Hmm, a couple of holes here Bill.  the first one is in this quote below, where the dude does not even live in Israel:


That's not a hole.  Just because he doesn't live in Israel, doesn't mean settler violence against Palestinian's and comments made towards African refugees didn't happen.



teddyearp said:


> And on your second quote, you left some thing out:
> 
> 
> 
> > Reactions to Hamas were lopsided, with 70 percent calling the group’s actions *unjustified* and just 11 percent describing them as justified.


That shows how well Israeli propaganda is working.




teddyearp said:


> To finish, I am of the belief that younger people are more easily swayed by the 'group' propaganda and older folks tend to have grown up and think a bit more for themselves.


Or younger people are less susceptible to being politically polluted than their elders and tend to see things as they really are.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ...Or younger people are less susceptible to being politically polluted than their elders and tend to see things as they really are.


Correct. Until they finish growing up, and figure-out that things are usually not as black-and-white simple as they once thought, during their young-and-naive salad days.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying you don't even know the definition of Zionism, defender of racist ISLAMIST bullshit.
> ...



so what's your educational level and what do base your knowledge of the world and Middle East on?  I bet you don't even have a passport. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ...Or younger people are less susceptible to being politically polluted than their elders and tend to see things as they really are.
> ...



Like I said I know many ex Democrats who stopped as soon as they realize that all the Dems want to do is suck your blood and your hard earned money by taxing the hell out of you.  If things were left up to the Dems, no business would be left standing considering the taxes and regulations the fascists would impose on you. We'd all be working for the state now.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*Do you Goy*
**


----------



## Roudy (Nov 10, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



What's 10,000 over 18,000,000 nazi boy? These guys are a cult and hardly representative of worldwide Jewry. And in fact laughed at by all Jews. In short, they're nuts, just like you.

  Sometimes you Pee Freely and other times like this, you Shit Freely out of your mouth.  Maybe you should just change your name to "I Shit Freely".  It's just more accurate. Take my advice.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> so what's your educational level


High enough that I can  only watch shows that are intellectually challenging, push the envelope of academia and test the limits of my grey matter, like _*Vanderpump Rules*_.



Roudy said:


> and what do base your knowledge of the world and Middle East on?


You.



Roudy said:


> I bet you don't even have a passport. Ha ha ha.


If I said "yes", what do I win?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 11, 2014)

good morning Billo


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > so what's your educational level
> ...



Proving once again, the degree of required insanity and ignorance that goes into your average Pali IslamoNazi supporter.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think people in Israel have important domestic issues to deal with every day? Earning a living (maybe two or three) paying the bills, feeding their children, like the rest of us "normal" people,  other than sitting around obsessing about the Palestinians?
> ...






 Nothing to do with the worlds economy and the way the planet can no longer sustain the numbers. Is the Palestinians even greater unemployment due to their foreign policies and their economic sanctions it is generating. If the pald Treated the Israeli's fairly would their standard of living increase ?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 11, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...






 ANTI SEMITIC NAZI JEW HATRED  is what dildo is talking about


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 11, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what you are talking about? Because I don't.
> ...






 That falls on N. Korea who have more armed forces per capita, then Iran, China, Pakistan etc.

 Can you produce a non partisan link to your claim, or is it just that one of your fantasy claims.

 What and be reduced to a hate fuelled world capital of rape, murder, violence and poverty.  You do realise that the only people affected by the BDS movement are the Palestinians and very soon they will be dying because of your stupidity.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 11, 2014)

Mindful said:


> I still don't know what you are talking about.





 Laying all the blame on the Jews just as his NAZI hero's did back in the 1930's, until the collapse of the worlds economy and then he will blame everyone for not protecting the worlds economy.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.
> ...



OOppsss Title of thread *"What do normal people, think of the Palestinians?"
*
The post is valid!


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Not when it a biased ANTISEMITIC poll conducted to demonise Israel, and don't say it isn't after the poll questions were produced from the pollsters own website.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Sorry Humanity, you missread the OP. Roughly translated it should read, "What do aging, overweight Fascists, Right-wing born-again Zionists and their wannabee Judaeophile followers, all force fed BS by Fox news and other Pro Zionist sites, think about the nebulous entity they call "Mooslims", with particular reference to 9/11 (because most of them need a clue as to why they should hate "Mooslims" and are too stupid to think for themselves). Nothing to see or do here, moving on.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Phoney, I love your capitalisation of these 'hate' words you use...

Is it to try and help you remember them for the future?

Poor Phoney


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



My bad Challenger... Sorry!

Moving on...


----------



## montelatici (Nov 11, 2014)

50_RiaL said:


> Normal Americans think that those Arabs who are now calling themselves "Palestinians" for political expendiency are a danger to the U.S.  They've killed a couple of American diplomats, and also, one of America's potential great political figures in Robert Kennedy.  Who can forget how they shouted for joy upon learning of the many American deaths on 9/11 -- America's darkest day?



You mean the Christian with Jordanian citizenship who shot Robert Kennedy?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's funny, according to mentally challenged Challenger, a majority of Americans that are strong supporters of Israel are crazy right wing brainwashed people.  

Americans see Palestinians as a small part of a greater worldwide problem that modern civilization is having with Muslims.  

True story dude.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > Normal Americans think that those Arabs who are now calling themselves "Palestinians" for political expendiency are a danger to the U.S.  They've killed a couple of American diplomats, and also, one of America's potential great political figures in Robert Kennedy.  Who can forget how they shouted for joy upon learning of the many American deaths on 9/11 -- America's darkest day?
> ...



And why did you purposely omit the fact that he was a Palestinian?  

*U.S. FINALLY ADMITS ARAFAT MURDERED AMERICAN OFFICIALS*

WASHINGTON – After 33 years of secrecy, the U.S. State Department has finally declassifieda document admitting it knew the late Yasser Arafat, chairman of the Palestine Liberation Organization, plotted and supervised the murders of two U.S. diplomats in Sudan in 1973, a cover-up first exposed by WND in January 2001.



The document, released earlier this year, with no fanfare, makes it clear the Khartoum operation “was planned and carried out with the full knowledge and personal approval” of Arafat, a frequent visitor to the White House throughout the 1990s who died in 2004.

In the attack March 1, 1973, eight members of the Black September terrorist organization, part of Arafat’s Fatah faction of the PLO, stormed the Saudi embassy in Khartoum on Arafat’s orders, taking U.S. Ambassador Cleo Noel, diplomat Charge d’Affaires George Curtis Moore and others hostage, and one day later, killing Noel, Moore and Belgian diplomat Guy Eid.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 No it is to hit home hard to you just how decent people view islam and its followers today, very soon we will see another Gates of Vienna as the Europeans drive the muslims back into the sea. There is no group the muslims have not targeted for violence and terrorism in the last 30 years, and a lot of people starting to fight back.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You mean the Christian with Jordanian citizenship who shot Robert Kennedy?



  So, you are admitting, here,  that the term "Palestinian" is just a bunch of crap made up some time after the mid sixties.  Good.  

I really didn't expect you to admit that Jordan is the name of the Palestinian state, either.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

February 23, 1970Halhoul, West BankPalestinian Liberation Organization terrorists open fire on a busload of pilgrims killing Barbara Ertle of Michigan and wounding two other Americans.March 28-29, 1970Beirut, LebanonThe Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP) fired seven rockets at the U.S. Embassy, the American Insurance Company, Bank of America and the John F. Kennedy library.September 14, 1970Amman, JordanThe PFLP hijacked a TWA flight from Zurich, Switzerland and forced it to land in Amman. Four American citizens were injured.

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
March 11, 1978Tel Aviv, IsraelGail Rubin, niece of U.S. Senator Abraham Ribicoff, was among 38 people shot to death by PLO terrorists on an Israeli beach.June 2, 1978Jerusalem, IsraelRichard Fishman, a medical student from Maryland, was among six killed in a PLObus bombing in Jerusalem. Chava Sprecher, another American citizen from Seattle, Washington, was injured.May 4, 1979Tiberias, IsraelHaim Mark and his wife, Haya, of New Haven, Connecticut were injured in a PLObombing attack in northern Israel.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

August 19, 1982Paris, FranceTwo American citizens, Anne Van Zanten and Grace Cutler, were killed when thePLO bombed a Jewish restaurant in Paris.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

July 1, 1983Hebron, West BankAharon Gross, 19, an American-Israeli from New York, was stabbed to death byPLO terrorists in the Hebron marketplace.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

December 19, 1983Jerusalem, IsraelSerena Sussman, a 60-year-old tourist from Anderson, South Carolina, died from injuries from the PLO bombing of a bus in Jerusalem 13 days earlier.


[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
September 20, 1984Aukar, LebanonIslamic Jihad detonate a van full of explosives 30 feet in front of the U.S. Embassy annex severely damaging the building, killing two U.S. servicemen and seven Lebanese employees, as well as 5 to 15 non-employees. Twenty Americans were injured, including U.S. Ambassador Reginald Bartholomew and visiting British Ambassador David Miers. An estimated 40 to 50 Lebanese were hurt. The attack came in response to the U.S. veto September 6 of a U.N. Security Council resolution.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

October 7, 1985Between Alexandria, Egypt and Haifa, IsraelA four-member PFLP squad took over the Italian cruise ship Achille Lauro, as it was sailing from Alexandria, Egypt, to Israel. The squad murdered a disabled U.S. citizen, Leon Klinghoffer, by throwing him in the ocean. The rest of the passengers were held hostage for two days and later released after the terrorists turned themselves in to Egyptian authorities in return for safe passage. But U.S. Navy fighters intercepted the Egyptian aircraft flying the terrorists to Tunis and forced it to land at the NATO airbase in Italy, where the terrorists were arrested. Two of the terrorists were tried in Italy and sentenced to prison. The Italian authorities however let the two others escape on diplomatic passports. Abu Abbas, who masterminded the hijacking, was later convicted to life imprisonment in absentia.December 27, 1985Rome, ItalyFour terrorists from Abu Nidal's organization attacked El Al offices at the Leonardo di Vinci Airport in Rome. Thirteen people, including five Americans, were killed and 74 wounded, among them two Americans. The terrorists had come from Damascus and were supported by the Syrian regime.March 30, 1986Athens, GreeceA bomb exploded on a TWA flight from Rome as it approached Athens airport. The attack killed four U.S. citizens who were sucked through a hole made by the blast, although the plane safely landed. The bombing was attributed to the Fatah Special Operations Group's intelligence and security apparatus, headed by Abdullah Abd al-Hamid Labib, alias Colonel Hawari.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

September 5, 1986Karachi, PakistanAbu Nidal members hijacked a Pan Am flight leaving Karachi, Pakistan bound for Frankfurt, Germany and New York with 379 passengers, including 89 Americans. The terrorists forced the plane to land in Larnaca, Cyprus, where they demanded the release of two Palestinians and a Briton jailed for the murder of three Israelis there in 1985. The terrorists killed 22 of the passengers, including two American citizens and wounded many others. They were caught and indicted by a Washington grand jury in 1991.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

July 6, 1989Between Tel Aviv and Jerusalem, IsraelA member of Palestinian Islamic Jihad seized control of the steering wheel of a crowded bus enroute from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and drove the bus off a cliff in the area of Kiryat Ye'arim. 16 civilians were killed, including two Canadians and one American.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

December 1, 1993Jerusalem, IsraelYitzhak Weinstock, 19, whose family came from Los Angeles, CA, was killed in a drive-by shooting. Hamas took responsibility for the attackOctober 9, 1994Ramallah, West BankNachshon Wachsman, 19, whose family came from New York, was kidnapped and then murdered by Hamas.October 9, 1994Jerusalem, IsraelShooting attack on cafe-goers in Jerusalem. U.S. citizens Scot Doberstein and Eric Goldberg were injured.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

August 21, 1995Jerusalem, IsraelA bus bombing in Jerusalem by the Islamic Resistance Movement (Hamas) killed four, including American Joan Davenny of New Haven, CT, and wounded more than 100. U.S. citizens injured: Chanoch Bleier, Judith Shulewitz, Bernard Batta.September 9, 1995Ma'ale Michmash, IsraelAmerican killed: Unborn child of Mrs. Mara Frey of Chicago. Mara Frey was injured.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

February 23, 1997New York, USAA Palestinian gunman opened fire on tourists at an observation deck atop the Empire State building in New York, killing a Danish national and wounding visitors from the United States, Argentina, Switzerland and France before turning the gun on himself. A handwritten note carried by the gunman claimed this was a punishment attack against the "enemies of Palestine."July 30, 1997Jerusalem, IsraelTwo bombs detonated in Jerusalem's Mahane Yehuda market, killing 15 persons, including a U.S. citizen and wounding 168 others, among them two U.S. citizens. The Izz-el-Din al-Qassam Brigades, Hamas' military wing, claimed responsibility for the attack. U.S. citizens killed: Mrs. Leah Stern of Passaic, NJ. U.S. citizens injured: Dov Dalin.September 4, 1997Jerusalem, IsraelBombing on Ben-Yehuda Street, Jerusalem. U.S. citizens killed: Yael Botwin, 14, of Los Angeles and Jerusalem. U.S. citizens injured: Diana Campuzano of New York, Abraham Mendelson of Los Angeles, CA, Greg Salzman of New Jersey, Stuart E. Hersh of Kiryat Arba, Israel, Michael Alzer, Abraham Elias, David Keinan, Daniel Miller of Boca Raton, FL, Noam Rozenman of Jerusalem, Jenny (Yocheved) Rubin of Los Angeles, CA. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

September 29, 2000Jerusalem, IsraelAttack on motorists. U.S. citizens injured: Avi Herman of Teaneck, NJ, Naomi Herman of Teaneck, NJ.September 29, 2000Jerusalem, IsraelAttack on taxi passengers. U.S. citizens injured: Tuvia Grossman of Chicago, Todd Pollack of Norfolk, VA, Andrew Feibusch of New York.October 4, 2000Bethlehem, West BankU.S. citizens injured: An unidentified American tourist.October 5, 2000Jerusalem, IsraelAttack on a motorist. U.S. citizens injured: Rabbi Chaim Brovender of Brooklyn.October 8, 2000Nablus, West BankThe bullet-ridden body of Rabbi Hillel Lieberman, a U.S. citizen from Brooklyn living in the Jewish settlement of Elon Moreh, was found at the entrance to the West Bank town of Nablus. Lieberman had headed there after hearing that Palestinians had desecrated the religious site, Joseph's Tomb. No organization claimed responsibility for the murder.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
And the list goes on and on and on


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



What IS funny is that most Americans wouldn't be able to Identify Israel on a map of the Middle East!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> September 5, 1986Karachi, PakistanAbu Nidal members hijacked a Pan Am flight leaving Karachi, Pakistan bound for Frankfurt, Germany and New York with 379 passengers, including 89 Americans. The terrorists forced the plane to land in Larnaca, Cyprus, where they demanded the release of two Palestinians and a Briton jailed for the murder of three Israelis there in 1985. The terrorists killed 22 of the passengers, including two American citizens and wounded many others. They were caught and indicted by a Washington grand jury in 1991.
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> July 6, 1989Between Tel Aviv and Jerusalem, IsraelA member of Palestinian Islamic Jihad seized control of the steering wheel of a crowded bus enroute from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and drove the bus off a cliff in the area of Kiryat Ye'arim. 16 civilians were killed, including two Canadians and one American.
> ...




and so does the support for it by Humanity, Montelaciti, Penelope, Coyote and the rest of their unevolved ilk.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > September 5, 1986Karachi, PakistanAbu Nidal members hijacked a Pan Am flight leaving Karachi, Pakistan bound for Frankfurt, Germany and New York with 379 passengers, including 89 Americans. The terrorists forced the plane to land in Larnaca, Cyprus, where they demanded the release of two Palestinians and a Briton jailed for the murder of three Israelis there in 1985. The terrorists killed 22 of the passengers, including two American citizens and wounded many others. They were caught and indicted by a Washington grand jury in 1991.
> ...



What a silly post...

"support" would suggest that I condone terrorist violence, any violence...

Show's what you know shit for brains!


----------



## Coyote (Nov 11, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > September 5, 1986Karachi, PakistanAbu Nidal members hijacked a Pan Am flight leaving Karachi, Pakistan bound for Frankfurt, Germany and New York with 379 passengers, including 89 Americans. The terrorists forced the plane to land in Larnaca, Cyprus, where they demanded the release of two Palestinians and a Briton jailed for the murder of three Israelis there in 1985. The terrorists killed 22 of the passengers, including two American citizens and wounded many others. They were caught and indicted by a Washington grand jury in 1991.
> ...



What support?  Perhaps you can show me where I support this stuff.

Or....are you making up shit yet again Dogma?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> What a silly post...
> 
> "support" would suggest that I condone terrorist violence, any violence...
> 
> Show's what you know shit for brains!



Ask him for links.  You'll find he'll bloviate, flatulate, duck and dodge and then pretend you said things you never said.  That has been his modus operendi.

If you support the Palestinian right to self determination then you defacto - and in contradiction to logic - support terrorism, genocide, hate Jews, want to see Israel destroyed and every Jew killed, support honor killing, child marriage, sexual slavery, a total prohibition of female rights and probably other stuff I can't think of.  It's sort of a package deal and has nothing to do with what you've posted.  If you question these labels, you will be considered an unevolved poopy pants.

Yes..Virginia...it's possible to support a people's right to self determination and a state without supporting terrorism.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



They don't need to know where a place is located to know what the conflict is really about, and who the players are. 

Israel represents freedom, democracy, Western values and coexistence, and Palestinians represent Islamism and Muslim intolerance and terroristic violence.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Israel represents what Apartheid South Africa represented, oppression and racism.  There is no democracy that doesn't allow half of the people under its control to vote.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



HAHAHA.... Are you SERIOUSLY trying to say that Americans KNOW what the conflict is about when they have not a CLUE where Israel is?

You need to go spin that yarn to someone else Roodboy!


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > What a silly post...
> ...



There seems to be a lot of that around when the dog, roodboy, lippy et al are asked for links!

They all seem to disappear!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Yes, lightbulb, just like most Americans don't know where Afghanistan or Iraq is, but they do know what the conflicts are about.  Now tell us why all these "visits" to the mosques?  Were you getting paid for your "services" to the mosque members?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Wrong again.  For apartheid you need to look at Islamic shitholes, like the animals want to create in the "Islamic Khalifate of Palestine":

*Classification of Non-Muslims:*
In his article, "The Ordinances of the People of the Covenant and the Minorities in an Islamic State," Sheikh Najih Ibrahim Ibn Abdullah remarks that legists classify non-Muslims or infidels into two categories: _Dar-ul-Harb_ or the household of War, which refers to non-Muslims who are not bound by a peace treaty, or covenant, and whose blood and property are not protected by the law of vendetta or retaliation; and _Dar-us-Salam or_ the household of Peace, which refers to those who fall into three classifications:

1)
_Zimmis_ (those in custody) are non-Muslim subjects who live in Muslim countries and agree to pay the _Jizya_ (tribute) in exchange for protection and safety, and to be subject to Islamic law. These enjoy a permanent covenant.


2)
People of the _Hudna_ (truce) are those who sign a peace treaty with Muslims after being defeated in war. They agree to reside in their own land, yet to be subject to the legal jurisprudence of Islam like _Zimmis_, provided they do not wage war against Muslims.


3)
_Musta'min_ (protected one) are persons who come to an Islamic country as messengers, merchants, visitors, or student wanting to learn about Islam. A _Musta'min_ should not wage war against Muslims and he is not obliged to pay _Jizya_, but he would be urged to embrace Islam. If a _Musta'min_ does not accept Islam, he is allowed to return safely to his own country. Muslims are forbidden to hurt him in any way. When he is back in his own homeland, he is treated as one who belongs to the Household of War.
This study will focus on the laws pertaining to _Zimmis_.

*Islamic Law and Zimmis*
Muslim _Muftis_ (legal authorities) agree that the contract of the _Zimmis_ should be offered primarily to the People of the Book, that is, Christians and Jews, then to the Magis or Zoroastrians. However, they disagree on whether any contract should be signed with other groups such as communists or atheists. The_Hanbalites_ and the _Shafi`ites_ believe that no contract should be made with the ungodly or those who do not believe in the supreme God. _Hanifites_ and _Malikites_ affirm that the _Jizya_ may be accepted from all infidels regardless of their beliefs and faith in God. Abu Hanifa, however, did not want pagan Arabs to have this option because they are the people of the Prophet. They. must be given only two options: accept Islam or be killed.

*Zimmis and Religious Practices*
Muslims believe that the _Zimmis_ are _Mushrikun_ (polytheists) for they see the belief in the Trinity as belief in three gods. Islam is the only true religion, they claim. Therefore, to protect Muslims from corruption, especially against the unforgivable sin of _shirk_ (polytheism), its practice is forbidden among Muslims, because it is considered the greatest abomination. When Christians practice it publicly, it becomes an enticement and exhortation to apostasy. It is significant here to notice that according to Muraghi, _Zimmis_ and infidels are polytheists and therefore, must have the same treatment.

According to Muslim jurists, the following legal ordinances must be enforced on _Zimmis_ (Christians and Jews alike) who reside among Muslims:

1)
_Zimmis_ are not allowed to build new churches, temples, or synagogues. They are allowed to renovate old churches or houses of worship provided they do not allow to add any new construction. "Old churches" are those which existed prior to Islamic conquests and are included in a peace accord by Muslims. Construction of any church, temple, or synagogue in the Arab Peninsula (Saudi Arabia) is prohibited. It is the land of the Prophet and only Islam should prevail there. Yet, Muslims, if they wish, are permitted to demolish all non-Muslim houses of worship in any land they conquer.


2)
_Zimmis_ are not allowed to pray or read their sacred books out loud at home or in churches, lest Muslims hear their prayers.


3)
_Zimmis_ are not allowed to print their religious books or sell them in public places and markets. They are allowed to publish and sell them among their own people, in their churches and temples.


4)
_Zimmis_ are not allowed to install the cross on their houses or churches since it is a symbol of infidelity.


5)
_Zimmis_ are not permitted to broadcast or display their ceremonial religious rituals on radio or television or to use the media or to publish any picture of their religious ceremonies in newspaper and magazines.


6)
_Zimmis_ are not allowed to congregate in the streets during their religious festivals; rather, each must quietly make his way to his church or temple.

7)
_Zimmis_ are not allowed to join the army unless there is indispensable need for them in which case they are not allowed to assume leadership positions but are considered mercenaries.

*Marriage and Children*
A Muslim male can marry a _Zimmi_ girl, but a _Zimmi_ man is not allowed to marry a Muslim girl. If a woman embraces Islam and wants to get married, her non-Muslim father does not have the authority to give her away to her bridegroom. She must be given away by a Muslim guardian.

If one parent is a Muslim, children must be raised as Muslims. If the father is a _Zimmi_ and his wife converts to Islam, she must get a divorce; then she will have the right of custody of her child. Some fundamentalist schools indicate that a Muslim husband has the right to confine his _Zimmi_ wife to her home and restrain her from going to her own house of worship.


*The Witness of Zimmis*
_Zimmis_ cannot testify against Muslims. They can only testify against other _Zimmis_ or _Musta'min_. Their oaths are not considered valid in an Islamic court. According to the _Shari`a_, a _Zimmi_ is not even qualified to be under oath. Muraghi states bluntly, *"The testimony of a Zimmi is not accepted because Allah - may He be exalted - said: `God will not let the infidels (kafir) have an upper hand over the believers'."* A _Zimmi_, regarded as an infidel, cannot testify against any Muslim regardless of his moral credibility. If a _Zimmi_ has falsely accused another Zimmi and was once punished, his credibility and integrity is tarnished and his testimony is no longer acceptable. One serious implication of this is that if one Muslim has committed a serious offense against another, witnessed by _Zimmis_ only, the court will have difficulty deciding the case since the testimonies of _Zimmis_ are not acceptable. Yet, this same _Zimmi_ whose integrity is blemished, if he converts to Islam, will have his testimony accepted against the _Zimmis_ and Muslims alike, because according to the _Shari`a_, *"By embracing Islam he has gained a new credibility which would enable him to witness..."* All he has to do is to utter the Islamic *confession of faith*before witnesses, and that will elevate him from being an outcast to being a respected Muslim enjoying all the privileges of a devout Muslim.

*Business World*
The political arena and the official public sectors are not the only area in which non-Muslims are not allowed to assume a position of authority. A Muslim employee who works in a company inquires in a letter *"if it is permissible for a Muslim owner (of a company) to confer authority on a Christian over other Muslims? (Al-Muslim Weekly; Vol. 8; issue No. 418; Friday 2, 5, 1993).*

In response to this inquiry three eminent Muslim scholars issued their legal opinions:

Sheikh Manna` K. Al-Qubtan, professor of Higher studies at the School of Islamic Law in Riyadh, indicates that:

*Basically, the command of non-Muslims over Muslims in not admissible, because God Almighty said: 'Allah will not give access to the infidels (i.e. Christians) to have authority over believers (Muslims) {Qur'an 4:141}. For God - Glory be to Him - has elevated Muslims to the highest rank (over all men) and foreordained to them the might, by virtue of the Qurtanic text in which God the Almighty said: 'Might and strength be to Allah, the Prophet (Muhammad) and the believers (Muslims) {Qur'an 63:8}.
Thus, the authority of non-Muslim over a Muslim is incompatible with these two verses, since the Muslim has to submit to and obey whoever is in charge over him. The Muslim, therefore becomes inferior to him, and this should not be the case with the Muslim.*

Dr. Salih Al-Sadlan, professor of Shari`a at the School of Islamic Law, Riyadh, cites the same verses and asserts that it is not permissible for a infidel (in this case is a Christian) to be in charge over Muslims whether in the private or public sector. Such an act:

*"entails the humiliaton of the Muslim and the exaltation of the infidel (Christian). This infidel may exploit his position to humiliate and insult the Muslims who work under his administration. It is advisable to the company owner to fear God Almighty and to authorize only a Muslim over the Muslims. Also, the injunctions issued by the ruler, provides that an infidel should not be in charge when there is a Muslim available to assume the command. Our advice to the company owner is to remove this infidel and to replace him with a Muslim."*
In his response Dr. Fahd Al-`Usaymi, professor of Islamic studies at the Teachers' College in Riyadh, remarks that the Muslim owner of the company should seek a Muslim employee who is better than the Christian (manager), or equal to him or even less qualified but has the ability to be trained to obtain the same skill enjoyed by the Christian. It is not permissible for a Christian to be in charge of Muslims by the virtue of the general evidences which denote the superiority of the Muslim over others. Then he quotes (Qur'an 63:8) and also cites verse 22 of Chapter 58:

*Thou wilt not find any people who believe in Allah and the Last Day, loving those who resist Allah and His Apostle, even though they were their fathers or their sons, or their brothers, or their kindred.*
`Usaymi claims that being under the authority of a Christian may force Muslims to flatter him and humiliate themselves to this infidel on the hope to obtain some of what he has. This is against the confirmed evidences. Then he alludes to the story of Umar Ibn Al-Khattab the second Caliph, who was displeased with one of his governors who appointed a _Zimmi_ as a treasurer, and remarked: *"Have the wombs of women become sterile that they gave birth only to this man?"* Then `Usaymi adds:

*Muslims should fear God in their Muslim brothers and train them... for honesty and fear of God are, originally, in the Muslim, contrary to the infidel (the Christian) who, originally, is dishonest and does not fear God.*​*
*​


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



 "It's for oil Bob"
 "Nope it aint Bob, we gotta make room for more stars on our flag Bob"

Yeah MOST Americans know alright! 

And, WTF are you? The CIA? No? Then WHY I visit different places of worship is none of your goddamn business!

Suffice to say, I go with an open mind and open heart and LEARN.

Something that you can never do!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Having a hard time absorbing the fact that overwhelming majority of Americans support Israel?  Good. 

Most Americans were against the Soviet Union, but they knew enough to know they were evil, moron.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. is very unusual.  Most of the world is negative on Israel except a few Subsaharan African countries.
> ...


 
In fact, America is the perfect country to judge Palestinians and Israelis. Both the Jews and Muslims are insignificantly small minorities here, leaving the majority Christians free of undo influence by or fear of either. Add to that the facts that Americans have access to a wide range of media and historical sources and are about the finest peeps the world has ever known.
Now compare all that with a poll which asks Muslims what they think of Jews.
I doubt one such as you can see the diff in poll creds.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



OMG Roodboy...

You are dumber than I thought, sorry to discover that!

I will take it easy on you in future, don't like to beat retards....

Whether the majority of Americans support Israel or not I really could care less....

The FACT is that the majority of Americans don't actually KNOW what its all about, that's the worrying thing (aside from your stupidity of course)!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Right.  You don't care what Americans think, just what your fellow Muslims in those mosques think.  Now you're going around insulting Americans just because they don't agree with your depraved terrorist loving anti semitic ideology.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

My next thread I will ask, "what do abnormal, insane, Muslim 'Americans' like Inhumanity, Montelatici, and co. think about Palestine"


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



HAHAHA...

America is so NOT the perfect country to judge shit! They have proven that time and time again!

I wouldn't trust America to judge a baking competition!

Wide range of media? Fox News.... Yeah bring it on!!

"Historical sources" WTF? Have you been drinking?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Seems like somebody can't stand the fact that America stands shoulder to shoulder with Israel.  

Now repeat after me, convert:  God...Bless...America!


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



So you reject American opinion but have complete "faith" in a poll which asks Muslims how they feel about Israel? How convenient for you, Ilsa. Illiteracy is epidemic in the Arab/Muslim Mideast where ignorance is culturally mandated and eagerly embraced, where the media is state/mosque run, and where Islamist goons are the law of the land. And you expect any knowledgeable poster to take your drivel seriously? Successive UN sponsored but Mideast Arab authored State of the Arab/Muslim World reports all said about the same thing: 350 million people live under the oppressive, modernity-rejecting, enforced-ignorance, misogynistic yoke of Islamic culture. You have surrendered your thoughtful poster card and are furthermore relegated to the MORON pile. Thanks for playing.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



It's not surprising that one such as you would prefer the "wonders" of the Arab/Muslim culture you so eagerly promote here to the freedoms, opportunities and justice America represents.
That you believe Fox News is America's only media outlet is typical of those ignorant enough to be blinded by their own "brilliance" and Fox News is miles ahead of anything in the Arab/Muslim World for truth and facts. It's not even close.
You really know nothing of America and apparently even less about the Arab/Muslim World. Do you know anything about anything?


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



To be honest Roodboy...

I give a shit... 

America does not know it's arse from it's elbow....


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Your disdain for the world's greatest nation is common amongst idiots and yours has been duly noted.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

> So you reject American opinion but have complete "faith" in a poll which asks Muslims how they feel about Israel? How convenient for you, Ilsa. Illiteracy is epidemic in the Arab/Muslim Mideast where ignorance is culturally mandated and eagerly embraced, where the media is state/mosque run, and where Islamist goons are the law of the land. And you expect any knowledgeable poster to take your *drivel* seriously? Successive UN sponsored but Mideast Arab authored State of the Arab/Muslim World reports all said about the same thing: 350 million people live under the oppressive, modernity-rejecting, enforced-ignorance, misogynistic yoke of Islamic culture. You have surrendered your thoughtful poster card and are furthermore relegated to the MORON pile. Thanks for playing.



OMG!

SAYSHIT has landed himself in the "drivel" abuse fraternity!

And you my friend are NOT a "knowledgeable poster"

Well, it was going to happen one day SAYSHIT...

You don't have much to say anyway, so just follow like the sheep that you are!

For your information, I choose to ignore "polls"... You know why? Because EVERY poll has an 'angle'... Pro Israel, Pro Palestine... They are about as useful as a chocolate teapot.

American's are entitled to their 'opinion'... Doesn't make them right now does it!


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



SAYSHIT...

You know nothing....

If you did then you would NOT be a 'wannabe' American!

"Worlds Greatest Nation"?

LINK PLEASE!

There is no disdain in my words, a simple scepticism that the American public REALLY know what is going on...


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Oh good lord...

You are beginning to sound like an advert for America!

Give it up man!

No, of course Fox is not the ONLY media outlet, but with approximately 97,186,000 American households thats a SHIT load of people being brainwashed!

OH NO...

You watch Fox New don't you SAYSHIT!

Oh boy, it's all coming together now!


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> > So you reject American opinion but have complete "faith" in a poll which asks Muslims how they feel about Israel? How convenient for you, Ilsa. Illiteracy is epidemic in the Arab/Muslim Mideast where ignorance is culturally mandated and eagerly embraced, where the media is state/mosque run, and where Islamist goons are the law of the land. And you expect any knowledgeable poster to take your *drivel* seriously? Successive UN sponsored but Mideast Arab authored State of the Arab/Muslim World reports all said about the same thing: 350 million people live under the oppressive, modernity-rejecting, enforced-ignorance, misogynistic yoke of Islamic culture. You have surrendered your thoughtful poster card and are furthermore relegated to the MORON pile. Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It makes sense to ignore the findings of any poll which asks Mideast Arab/Muslims how they feel about Israel and sensible to ask the BBC WTF they thought they were proving. Gallup and Pew polls have some value in taking the public's pulse but as one who "wouldn't trust America to judge a baking competition" and thinks Fox News is America's only news source, your opinion is steeped in your monumental ignorance and is of no value.
Again ... thanks for playing. You're dismissed.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



It may never come together for you, Pitiful One, but allow me to illuminate. There are virtually endless sources of info in America, from Network TV to local low-power garage radio. The Internet provides the complete spectrum from raging CT loons to angry political extremists. Americans who are interested can access enough variety to figure things out for themselves. Now compare that to life under your rock (or that of the vast majority of world inhabitants) and even you might get the picture ... naaaah.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, yes, as long as Americans don't share the same anti Semitic, terrorist loving views as inhumanity, then by all means, they don't know anything.

But those ignorant, illiterate, criminally inclined, partially insane nutjobs, neo Nazis, Islamists, and the like that agree with inhumanity the mosque frequent flyer, well they're very knowledgeable.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > > So you reject American opinion but have complete "faith" in a poll which asks Muslims how they feel about Israel? How convenient for you, Ilsa. Illiteracy is epidemic in the Arab/Muslim Mideast where ignorance is culturally mandated and eagerly embraced, where the media is state/mosque run, and where Islamist goons are the law of the land. And you expect any knowledgeable poster to take your *drivel* seriously? Successive UN sponsored but Mideast Arab authored State of the Arab/Muslim World reports all said about the same thing: 350 million people live under the oppressive, modernity-rejecting, enforced-ignorance, misogynistic yoke of Islamic culture. You have surrendered your thoughtful poster card and are furthermore relegated to the MORON pile. Thanks for playing.
> ...



Oh SAYHIT.... It get's really boring unless you can be bothered to read my posts...

You wittering on in your own sweet little world is one thing. Trying to have a grown up conversation simply eludes you!

I made it quite clear in my post that I did NOT think that Fox News was the ONLY media source... 

As an Israel supporter you should also really have a think about why you have so much faith in a country that sells arms to Israel oh and Qatar and provides arms to, well, just about anyone who will take them... Oh, and guess what, America will even train them how to use them... Don't make me start naming the names of all of those 'amazing'(?) people who have gone through the American training corp!

Think about it!


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Yes, yes, as long as Americans don't share the same anti Semitic, terrorist loving views as inhumanity, then by all means, they don't know anything.
> 
> But those ignorant, illiterate, criminally inclined, partially insane nutjobs, neo Nazis, Islamists, and the like that agree with inhumanity the mosque frequent flyer, well they're very knowledgeable.



Good job Roodboy...

The Zionist community will be proud of you... I think you managed to squeeze just about every Zionists insult into one post...

I'm impressed...

However, please provide a link that shows that I love terrorism.

Much obliged.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



You don't post simple skepticism but rather palpable disdain for both America and Americans. I think you need to move somewhere you'll feel more comfortable wearing that chador, Joanie. I hear Iran is beautiful this time of year and Saudi Arabia is considering allowing women to drive a during few hours of the day (but not while wearing make-up).


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes, as long as Americans don't share the same anti Semitic, terrorist loving views as inhumanity, then by all means, they don't know anything.
> ...



Zionist insults?  ha ha ha.  Get a grip on yourself, all Pali supporters are ignorant, lying, anti semitic, terrorist lovers.  You have proven that in all your posts.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Evidently you don't even know what you are posting.
You responded to my claim that "Americans have access to a wide range of media and historical sources" by sneering about Fox News. My point was we have many sources ... your response was America has Fox news. Frankly it is you who fails to read your own silliness. Increasingly I wonder why anyone would.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes, as long as Americans don't share the same anti Semitic, terrorist loving views as inhumanity, then by all means, they don't know anything.
> ...



It's not such a stretch. If one hates Israel and America, which clearly you do with all your heart, one often loves terrorists.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Well, who can compete with the freedom of press and free speech that permeates high educated well informed Muslim / Islamic news sources that inhumanity gets it's information from?


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Link Roodboy...

Show me one link where I have said I love terrorists...


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Link please SAYSHIT.

Link to show that I love terrorists.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Here's your link, terrorist ass kissing America hater:


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



You already proved it for me. It's not such a stretch. If one hates Israel and America, which clearly you do with all your heart, one often loves terrorists.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Link Please SAYSHIT!


----------



## cnm (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Add to that the facts that Americans have access to a wide range of media and historical sources and are about the finest peeps the world has ever known.


I'm sorry but the US is famous for its insularity. You must know the saying '_War is God's way of teaching Americans geography_'.*

It's true.


* Ambrose Bierce.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No link then Roodboy...

Then you commit libel...

Congratulations!


----------



## cnm (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyway, to get to the point of the OP, normal people see Palestinians as living under apartheid regimes.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



And your claims about why Americans support Israel, terrorist ass licker?  Libel my ass.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> Anyway, to get to the point of the OP, normal people see Palestinians as living under apartheid regimes.


Link?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## cnm (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Link?  Ha ha ha.


Mandela is an expert on apartheid, normal people take his word for it when he says he sees it. But then the US and Israel supported apartheid SA, surprise, surprise, which meant they opposed Mandela's quest for equality.

_*Mandela's Memo to Thomas Friedman About Israel & Palestine*

Mandela

As to the Israeli occupation of the West Bank and Gaza, there is an additional factor. The so-called “Palestinian autonomous areas” are Bantustans. These are restricted entities within the power structure of the Israeli Apartheid system._


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Add to that the facts that Americans have access to a wide range of media and historical sources and are about the finest peeps the world has ever known.
> ...



The gunpoint enforced ignorance of Mideast Arab/Muslims is not just a well-established fact, they even admit it. To apologize for it by alluding to American insularity is a classic case of immoral relativism. Compared to Mideast Arab/Muslims, America's slowest learners are all Einsteins.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Link?  Ha ha ha.
> ...



No, he was not (Mandela is dead, MORON) and he certainly wasn't an expert on the Mideast. You haters are the most ignorant peeps on the planet.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



A refusal to accede to your demand is not proof of libel. Damn you America-haters are THE DIMMEST peeps on the planet.


----------



## cnm (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> No, he was not (Mandela is dead, MORON) and he certainly wasn't an expert on the Mideast. You haters are the most ignorant peeps on the planet.


No, I think that's you. Only a very ignorant peep would think that the definition of being an expert on apartheid is being an expert on the ME.

And only the dimmest of peeps would think Mandela wasn't an expert on apartheid.


----------



## cnm (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> The gunpoint enforced ignorance of Mideast Arab/Muslims is not just a well-established fact, they even admit it. To apologize for it by alluding to American insularity is a classic case of immoral relativism. Compared to Mideast Arab/Muslims, America's slowest learners are all Einsteins.


But Americans as a whole are not the best positioned to judge the outside world, or any part of it, objectively. They are, in general, famously ignorant of the world.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll take what Martin Luther King Jr. said about Israel after the 1967 war:  "Israel has a right to exist, must exist, and is one of the great outposts of democracy in the world."


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> Anyway, to get to the point of the OP, normal people see Palestinians as living under apartheid regimes.


To get to the point, most people don't think of the Palestinians at all...

The Palestinians are a miserable, savage, treacherous, stupid, foolhardy lot, that can neither negotiate nor fight their way out of a wet paper bag...

They're a joke...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The gunpoint enforced ignorance of Mideast Arab/Muslims is not just a well-established fact, they even admit it. To apologize for it by alluding to American insularity is a classic case of immoral relativism. Compared to Mideast Arab/Muslims, America's slowest learners are all Einsteins.
> ...



Yeah well it's not surprising, another terrorist loving Pali supporter hates America.  Notice the pattern.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The gunpoint enforced ignorance of Mideast Arab/Muslims is not just a well-established fact, they even admit it. To apologize for it by alluding to American insularity is a classic case of immoral relativism. Compared to Mideast Arab/Muslims, America's slowest learners are all Einsteins.
> ...


Perhaps.

But when you're the biggest, baddest asshole on the block, none of that happy horseshit matters very much.

For example, we ignore such as you, for no better reason than because it amuses us to do so.

Jealous?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> ... another terrorist loving Pali supporter hates America.  Notice the pattern.


Hell, most folks with two brain cells to rub together had that one figured out, eons ago.

But it's always good to say the words, once in a while.

Just so the more naive and gullible and muddle-headed have a decent chance at drawing the correct conclusions, before they start cheering for The Enemy.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Americans have ready access to far less unbiased information, historical or otherwise, than Europeans.


Kondor3 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, to get to the point of the OP, normal people see Palestinians as living under apartheid regimes.
> ...



Well, that was said of the Jews by the Nazis.  Wonder where you got it from you Nazi punk.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


Eat shit and die, Muslim-Arab ass-kisser.

At the first sign of opposition to your ideas and opinions and position, you routinely fly off the handle and begin denigrating your opponents and initiate name-calling.

Your Tokyo Rose act on behalf of your beloved Hamas and other Militant Muslim scum is scaring nobody but the dogs in the back yard.

You're a one-trick pony... Israel is doomed... the Muslims are gonna outbreed them... the Israelis don't dare do anything about it... the world will come to Palestine's rescue.

Blah... blah... blah... endless phukking blah.

Yer startin' to bore the hell outta people, bumpkin, and you're not foolin' anybody.

As for your brickbats directed at me... I wear the insults of a Hamas ass-kisser like you as if they were the Congressional Medal of Honor.

So, thank you for the brickbats, and phukk you very much.

Anything else you want to toss my way, bitch, before your next dose of meds, or are we done yet?


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Sorry Humanity, you missread the OP. Roughly translated it should read, "What do aging, overweight Fascists, Right-wing born-again Zionists and their wannabee Judaeophile followers, all force fed BS by Fox news and other Pro Zionist sites, think about the nebulous entity they call "Mooslims", with particular reference to 9/11 (because most of them need a clue as to why they should hate "Mooslims" and are too stupid to think for themselves). Nothing to see or do here, moving on.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> What IS funny is that most Americans wouldn't be able to Identify Israel on a map of the Middle East!



You might find it funny, I find it sad.  No wonder so many Americans are so gullible to the Palestinian propaganda.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> <snip>"support" would suggest that I condone terrorist violence, any violence...



While Humanity is a supporter of the Palestinian cause, I do not find him supporting their violence, nor have I seen Coyote do it either.

Just sayin' . . . . .


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> My next thread I will ask, "what do abnormal, insane, Muslim 'Americans' like Inhumanity, Montelatici, and co. think about Palestine"



But that will end up straight in the badlands . . . . . .  you know that.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> <snip>Wide range of media? Fox News.... Yeah bring it on!!



Now, now.  I take exception to this.  You know for a fact that there is much more news media in the US than just FauxNews.  Please do not lump everyone who supports Israel into this box.  Because by doing so, you now are starting to show some severe ignorance on your part. . . . .


----------



## montelatici (Nov 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>Wide range of media? Fox News.... Yeah bring it on!!
> ...



Now, now Teddy, who is killing who in Palestine?  In what country would anyone support the Israeli killers of hundreds of children in just 3-4 weeks like what happened this summer.  Only in America, and disgusting promoters of child killing like you.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



It was an OPINION about an IDIOT, Joanie, not a math equation.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


 
Camel crap, but then that's all you ever seem to post. The Israeli/Arab conflict, as tragic as its casualties are, is a mere pimple compared to the carnage inflicted by Islamists all over the Arab/Muslim Mideast. Your self-imposed blindness to all but the Israeli/Arab conflict marks _you_ as a disgusting enabler of that carnage.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> It's not such a stretch. If one hates Israel and America, which clearly you do with all your heart, one often loves terrorists.



I think I will have to respectfully disagree with this broad brush.  I used to call Humanity "inhumanity" as well but once we squared off in one thread I do not believe that he loves terrorism, nor any of the violence.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>Wide range of media? Fox News.... Yeah bring it on!!
> ...



Inhumanity forgets that Democrats (not including this president and his minions) are as supportive of Israel than the republicans, if not more.  Most Zionist Jews reside in the democrat party.  Not your "average" Fox News listener.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > It's not such a stretch. If one hates Israel and America, which clearly you do with all your heart, one often loves terrorists.
> ...



Don't be duped, they justify terror and use anti septic words like freedom fighting, resistance, etc.  It's all the same America hating anti Semitic bullshit and historical revisionism with these guys.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> Anyway, to get to the point of the OP, normal people see Palestinians as living under apartheid regimes.



I disagree.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



In what culture do they target little children and use their own little kids as suicide Bombers and human shields. Why the depraved Palestinian culture of course. They learned well from their Nazi patriarch, the Mufti, Arafat's uncle.

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > My next thread I will ask, "what do abnormal, insane, Muslim 'Americans' like Inhumanity, Montelatici, and co. think about Palestine"
> ...



The good, the bad and the Palestinian.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > No, he was not (Mandela is dead, MORON) and he certainly wasn't an expert on the Mideast. You haters are the most ignorant peeps on the planet.
> ...


 
Well at least you now admit he's dead you ignorant slut. That's a start.
Having suffered under apartheid does not make one an expert on the subject and not knowing the Mideast hardly qualified Mandela as an expert on Israel.


----------



## cnm (Nov 11, 2014)

Only apartheid apologists will assert Mandela was not an expert on apartheid.


----------



## cnm (Nov 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> I disagree.


Ah, some more 'no it isn't'.

Sweet.

But anyway, with which elements do you disagree?

That Mandela was an expert on apartheid?

That normal people listen to Mandela on apartheid?

That Mandela considered Israel to be operating apartheid regimes?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The gunpoint enforced ignorance of Mideast Arab/Muslims is not just a well-established fact, they even admit it. To apologize for it by alluding to American insularity is a classic case of immoral relativism. Compared to Mideast Arab/Muslims, America's slowest learners are all Einsteins.
> ...


 
Once again you cover your eyes when the truth Is put in front of them: nearly half of all Mideast/Arab women are ILLITERATE as are nearly 1/4 of their men.
Given the FACT that Mideast Arab/Muslims are treated like mushrooms - kept in the dark and fed camel crap - even America's mentally challenged have access to more facts about them and their world than they do.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


 
Indeed!


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

montelatici said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Monti/Sarah, (and forgive me folks to even acknowledging he/she exists) you show again your total . . . . um, what? Lack of communication skills.  Bingo!  That is it. As your reply to my post does not at all have anything to do with what I posted.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 11, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Woo ... don't hold back, Bubba ... tell 'em how you really feel.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

cnm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree.
> ...



Last time I was in Israel in 2011, I caught a taxi from Ben Gurion to my hotel in Netanya.  My cabbie spoke Hebrew, but the hotel owners I believe were Arab.  The maids there were Ethiopian or African of some sort as they had very dark skin.  My cabbie in Netanya only spoke Russian.  It was difficult, but I did get to where I wanted to be.

The next day I passed through _daliyat al carmel _and bought a felafel.  The whole town was Arab.  I continued through Afula and then Nazareth, both mostly Arab towns.  After I got to Tiberius, I ate on a Saturday night at a restaurant on HaGalil street owned by an Arab.  When I got to Jerusalem I visited the Old City and specifically the Muslim Quarter and shopped at some of the shops there.

With all these Arabs and colored folks, I did not see any signs telling them not to be where they were.  They were integrated and part of the communities in which they were located.

Forgive me, but is this the definition of Apartheid?

No, you are probably talking about the self imposed discrimination that the Palestinian leadership has unfortunately let their citizens be subject to with their continued (generations old now) message of hate and "push the Jews to the Sea" crap.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

Humanity, you have gotten caught up into some serious name calling here.  IMHO that does not do much for your specific position.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy, the tables you posted way back on page 10(?) I found very interesting.  Though they have some links contained within them, would you be so kind as to post your source of those tables?

Thank you.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Roudy, the tables you posted way back on page 10(?) I found very interesting.  Though they have some links contained within them, would you be so kind as to post your source of those tables?
> 
> Thank you.



Sure, the links are inside the text of the tables anyhow. 

American Victims of Terrorist Attacks Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## Roudy (Nov 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > What IS funny is that most Americans wouldn't be able to Identify Israel on a map of the Middle East!
> ...



You know you do have a point, I always wonder who these 15 to 20 percent of Americans that support the Paliscumians over Israel are.   You mean to tell me there are that many insane or incarcerated people in the world?


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you very much.  And do not hate me, but I also do not think it does much for our side for you and Phoenall and SAYIT to resort to the name calling either.  Even though I agree with much of what you folks post, I kind of get lost once someone starts to throw out the ISLAMONAZI thing over and over again.

I do understand it well as sometimes these 'posters' do make me want to get that low as well (and have), but if we kill them with cold hard facts and kindness, then what can they come back with then?

Just a suggestion, and again, I am on your side brother.  In the end, just:



I won't mention Sarah or pishy or loopy's names of course, lol.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> You know you do have a point, I always wonder who these 15 to 20 percent of Americans that support the Paliscumians over Israel are.   You mean to tell me there are that many insane or incarcerated people in the world?



I think it is much worse.  Look no further than who our POTUS is and on his second term.


----------



## cnm (Nov 11, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> No, you are probably talking about the self imposed discrimination that the Palestinian leadership has unfortunately let their citizens be subject to with their continued (generations old now) message of hate and "push the Jews to the Sea" crap.


So I can take it you didn't bother reading my cite from Mandela before dismissing it. Must be an Israel apologist.


----------



## cnm (Nov 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Once again you cover your eyes when the truth Is put in front of them: nearly half of all Mideast/Arab women are ILLITERATE as are nearly 1/4 of their men.
> Given the FACT that Mideast Arab/Muslims are treated like mushrooms - kept in the dark and fed camel crap - even America's mentally challenged have access to more facts about them and their world than they do.


So Arab/Muslims are not entitled to have their opinions recorded in an opinion survey. I think that's another one, normal people think Palestine opinion is suppressed.

So now we have normal people think Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed.

Well, it's a start, I'm sure that list will be able to be added to.


----------



## cnm (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh. Live under military rule in occupied territories. How could I forget that one?
Normal people think Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories.

Ok, now we're cooking.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

They're a bunch of inbred animals who lift their ass to the sky five times a day as part of supplication to the divine, in the hopes that their compensation in the afterlife will be an eternity playing house with 72 six-year old girls in a one-bedroom apartment.Israel should continue appropriating all of their land. Mazel tov!


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes! How could I have missed that one? Normal people think Palestinians are having their land and property appropriated by Israel. So, normal people think Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories,
have their land and property appropriated by Israel.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> They're a bunch of inbred animals who lift their ass to the sky five times a day as part of supplication to the divine, in the hopes that their compensation in the afterlife will be an eternity playing house with 72 six-year old girls in a one-bedroom apartment.Israel should continue appropriating all of their land. Mazel tov!



Oh great another one filled with propaganda.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Just who is "Sheikh Najih Ibrahim Ibn Abdullah"?


----------



## Challenger (Nov 12, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > What IS funny is that most Americans wouldn't be able to Identify Israel on a map of the Middle East!
> ...



Probably because they are "aging, overweight Fascists, Right-wing born-again Zionists and their wannabee Judaeophile followers, all force fed BS by Fox news and other Pro Zionist sites, think about the nebulous entity they call "Mooslims", with particular reference to 9/11 (because most of them need a clue as to why they should hate "Mooslims" and are too stupid to think for themselves)." If they weren't, they'd be able to distinguish truth from the propaganda the Zionists have been force feeding them for decades.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2014)

*Folks, this thread has had a light clean up.  Food fights and homosexual derailments and generic religion bashing belong elsewhere.  IP operates under Zone 2 rules - this means you must include content (more than lip service) related to the subject of discussion along with any flaming.

Discuss the topic please.*


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Well known Islamic cleric and authority on Islam. That's what the name "sheikh" usually implies. Glad to see you can't disagree that Islam and Shariah at its core impose religious base institutional apartheid and persecution, which is practiced fully in many Muslim countries.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Yup! All of America are aging fascists and rednecks... that's why there has been wide support for Israel across all spectrums, for many decades. 

 If only they would be ignorant, terrorist loving, anti American, mentally imbalanced anti Semites who hated Israel, then they'd  be the greatest people on earth to you Jooo haters.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> ...Just who is "Sheikh Najih Ibrahim Ibn Abdullah"?..
> 
> Well known Islamic cleric and authority on Islam. That's what the name "sheikh" usually implies...



If you have no idea, just say so. Anybody else know who is "Sheikh Najih Ibrahim Ibn Abdullah"


----------



## Challenger (Nov 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Hey, if you can generalise and resort to stereotype, so can I. Just playing your game by your rules.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Except you just generalized and trashed the entire American population.  Just because they aren't on the same page as your warped ideology.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Except you just generalized and trashed the entire American population.  Just because they aren't on the same page as your warped ideology.



I have posted at various boards for many years, and have encountered scores of Brits just as uneducated as Challenger, here. In fact, I have encountered precious few who AREN'T just like him, and so when I heard about the systematic sexual abuse of native British children, I really didn't have to question how it was allowed to happen.

Anti American, Lock-step authoritarian conformist, Politically correct pro-Islamic, Antisemitic, profoundly ignorant yet dismissive of those who aren't,  -- it is a pattern I have witnessed so many times, I cannot count.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...Just who is "Sheikh Najih Ibrahim Ibn Abdullah"?..
> ...



Lame diversion. He's a well known Islamic scholar and his book is cited in many Islamic and non Islamic schools. You of course cannot refute the institutional religious persecution and apartheid that is the makeup of every Islamic society, which is the filth that Palestinians would like to establish in the holy land should they ever gain control, which they never will.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Except you just generalized and trashed the entire American population.  Just because they aren't on the same page as your warped ideology.
> ...



How do you know he's not actually a Muslim posing as a Christian?  That's usually the shtick with most of them. They are either Muskim or in some way associated with Muslims, either by marriage, relatives, work, etc.  His level of obsession with the Paliscumians is a sure sign.

But you're right, it's usually the rejects and mental cases that end up being avid Pali supporters.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> How do you know he's not actually a Muslim posing as a Christian?  That's usually the shtick with most of them. They are either Muskim or in some way associated with Muslims, either by marriage, relatives, work, etc.  His level of obsession with the Paliscumians is a sure sign.
> 
> But you're right, it's usually the rejects and mental cases that end up being avid Pali supporters.




I do consider the possibility.  Same with Coyote, who is so unerringly dishonest in all the telltale ways and so calculated in that dishonesty that I don't really take anything for granted.

 For those who aren't Muslims, though, the sense of identification is just downright weird. I just can't imagine hating myself so much that I tried tried to be somebody else.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know he's not actually a Muslim posing as a Christian?  That's usually the shtick with most of them. They are either Muskim or in some way associated with Muslims, either by marriage, relatives, work, etc.  His level of obsession with the Paliscumians is a sure sign.
> ...



Don't kid yourself, most of the regular Jew / Israel haters on these types of forums are either Muslims, converts to Islam, or in some way or another in bed with Muslims.  Even the dedicated Jew hating Nazi will do their occasional hit and run posts, but then split to other forums and not come back for a while.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm said:


> Yes! How could I have missed that one? Normal people think Palestinians are having their land and property appropriated by Israel. So, normal people think Palestinians
> 
> live under apartheid regimes,
> have their opinions suppressed,
> ...



You forgot the foremost:

-Don't give a shit about their problems.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > They're a bunch of inbred animals who lift their ass to the sky five times a day as part of supplication to the divine, in the hopes that their compensation in the afterlife will be an eternity playing house with 72 six-year old girls in a one-bedroom apartment.Israel should continue appropriating all of their land. Mazel tov!
> ...



Instead of these weaksauce one-liners, try and refute whats been written.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...



Your post is ignorant, and not worth refuting. You hate Muslims, we get that.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > No, you are probably talking about the self imposed discrimination that the Palestinian leadership has unfortunately let their citizens be subject to with their continued (generations old now) message of hate and "push the Jews to the Sea" crap.
> ...



So I see you didn't address anything else I wrote in the post you quoted.  You must be a Palestinian apologist.

As for what Mandela wrote, you re correct, I didn't read it at the time.  I have now.  And honestly from what he wrote I do not believe he had enough of an understanding of all the elements of what has and is happening in Israel/Palestine to make such comments.  I will not go back into a whole history lesson for you, the info is out there.

So, I will ask again, did what I saw and experienced in Israel in 2011 actually qualify as full on Apartheid?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...



Are you talking about Palestinians or Jews?

Well...let's "refute then":

Animals - well, yup - they're all animals as are you and I.  True dat.

Inbred:
http://www.as.wvu.edu/~kgarbutt/QuantGen/Gen535Papers2/Inbreeding.htm
Genetic composition of Jewish populations diversity and inbreeding. - PubMed - NCBI

Some truth there as well but it depends on what populations you are talking about - Muslims in general, Jews in general...or Palestinians and Arabs, particular Jewish sects or what   Smaller populations that have been geograpically or culturally isolated will be more inbred as well as those with traditions of close family intermarriage.


Lifting their ass to the sky five times a day...well...that's certainly a rather bigoted way to describe a religious observance but yes,

Muslims are required to pray 5 times a day that includes standing, kneeling, sitting and being prostrate though not necessarily lifting the ass to the sky, more like lying down but whatever. www.howmuslimspray.com - How Muslims Pray and What They Say

and no,
Jews are required to pray only 3 times a day and position seems to be free choice. The Three Daily Prayers - Prayer

All prayer is a form of supplication to the Divine.  Basically, you don't want to piss off the Abrahamic deity.

Then we get to "in the hopes that their compensation in the afterlife will be an eternity playing house with 72 six-year old girls in a one-bedroom apartment" - what a disgustingly bigoted thing to say about either religion.

The American Muslim TAM 
Muslims belief in life after death Paradise
The Afterlife in Judaism - Jewish Views


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 12, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Just who is "Sheikh Najih Ibrahim Ibn Abdullah"?



Let me google that for you


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



And you're an Islamo-terrorist loving Jew hater.  We get that.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 12, 2014)

And, you are a racist Zionazi.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> And, you are a racist Zionazi.


How am I racist, asshole?  I have Muslim friends and employees.


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> 
> *Americans' sympathies lean heavily toward the Israelis over the Palestinians, 64% vs. 12%. Americans' partiality for Israel has consistently exceeded 60% since 2010; however, today's 64% ties the highest Gallup has recorded in a quarter century, last seen in 1991 during the Gulf War. At that time, slightly fewer than today, 7%, sympathized more with the Palestinians.
> 
> ...


you truly are delusional. everybody knows 98.6 percent of your statistics are made up right on the spot.Not too mention that israel was founded on terrorism from it's very inception every time and has always paid for it's sins done in the name of God. What a cowardly nation that kills for land and then blames it on God. The blood of all the women and children your evil terrorist ancestors slaughtered in the name of your evil and corrupt God shall be avenged upon you by your own God as it always has. live by the sword and die by it. when will you knuckleheads learn?


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > And, you are a racist Zionazi.
> ...


hey what happened to those last brave 300 terrorist you love so much? they fought to their bitter end and you glorify them for it. Good. so shall it be with your sill warriors fighting to your bitter ends.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



My opinion of Muslims is irrelevant to your refutation. Fail.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

Coyote said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I'm unapologetic for flippancy, live with it.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...



pfft


----------



## Penelope (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...





> They're a bunch of inbred animals who lift their ass to the sky five times a day as part of supplication to the divine, in the hopes that their compensation in the afterlife will be an eternity playing house with 72 six-year old girls in a one-bedroom apartment.Israel should continue appropriating all of their land. Mazel tov!



Like I said your post ignorant. and you have a hatred of Muslims, its clear as day.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I don't hate, I disseminate.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> ...



Hassan the heywan, get a grip on yourself, this is not a mosque, it's a message board.  

When you remove your head from your Mohammad I mean anus and come up for air, you will realize that it is Islam that has bred terrorists, barbarian invaders, and savage animals for centuries.  Starting of course with it's terrorist mass murdering illiterate caravan robbing  "prophet".

So yes, you live by the sword, you will die by the sword.  And where are Muslims now?  While the West is landing drones on comets, Muslims are trying to kill, oppress, and terrorise like medieval savages.  

True story dude.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yeah, how's it going, Hassan?  Who's winning?  Israel 65 years standing strong, Palestine neva was and will be.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...


Oh I see your just passing on info. Where did this info come from?


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Jesus whispered it into my ear as I slept. Or maybe it was Allah?


----------



## montelatici (Nov 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Latin Kingdom lasted over 100 years.  Eventually demographics win.  Better make the best deal now and reconcile like the Bores did, or end up like the white Rhodesians.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



Yeah, I agree, the evil violent ideology of Islamofacism will be defeated as was Nazism and Communism.  At some point in the near future the world is going to wake up and eliminate this cancer upon humanity.


----------



## Beelzebub (Nov 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



"Boers".

Though it may be they told too many tedious hunting stories.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 12, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



How about I make a book suggestion for you wankers:

Indestructible Jews Max I. Dimont 9780451075949 Amazon.com Books

*Indestructible Jews*
*by Max I. Dimont*

*A compelling and readable account of the four thousand year history of a people that spans the globe and transcends the ages. From the ancient and simple faith of a small tribe to a global religion with adherents in every nation, the path of the Jews is traced through countless expulsions and migrations, the great tragedy of the Holocaust, and the joy of founding a homeland in Israel. Putting the struggle of a persecuted people into perspective, Max Dimont asks whether the tragic sufferings of the Jews have actually been the key to their survival, as other nations and races vanished into obscurity. Here is a book for Jews and non-Jews to enjoy, evoking a proud heritage while offering a hopeful vision of the future.*


----------



## Mindful (Nov 12, 2014)

"Apartheid"   Israel.


Knesset speaker defends Arab MK s keffiyeh The Times of Israel


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> You forgot the foremost:
> 
> -Don't give a shit about their problems.


Oh, another one, thank you. So normal people think Palestinians 

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories,
have their land and property appropriated by Israel,
are cast as uncaring.


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> So, I will ask again, did what I saw and experienced in Israel in 2011 actually qualify as full on Apartheid?


What has that to do with the occupied territories?


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> I don't hate, I disseminate.



RoshanNair, welcome to the fray!  You will soon learn who is even worthy of replying to.  Hint, hint.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > So, I will ask again, did what I saw and experienced in Israel in 2011 actually qualify as full on Apartheid?
> ...



Nothing as those who have led the 'occupied' territories have historically kept them 'occupied' by their propaganda and policies, much to the occupants' detriment.

My reply has everything to do with Israel being accused of being "Apartheid". So I suppose this is the extent of your answer?

Because IMHO, if Israel was truly "Apartheid" they wouldn't allow one single non-Jew to live within its borders, let alone have seats in their government.  During Apartheid in South Africa, who was allowed to live within the country, vote, and be elected to their Parliament? Answer me that.

Nice attempt at deflection.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot the foremost:
> ...



Nope, you still didn't get it. Re-read what I posted.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > I don't hate, I disseminate.
> ...



TY. I enjoy giving these idiots a bone to gnaw on.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...




The problem is they keep gnawing on the bones, after they've chewed all the meat. Till their teeth grind down. They don't even know it.

But the main purpose is to flamebait.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 12, 2014)

Author Bryant McGill calls saying good bye in certain 
situations "strategic disengagement" that benefits you AND the 
person who isn't seeking peace.  

By mindfully choosing not to engage in conflict with people who 
are too toxic to understand how destructive they are being to 
themselves and those they are trying to engage in combat, we 
preserve us and them.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 12, 2014)

"Because IMHO, if Israel was truly "Apartheid" they wouldn't allow one single non-Jew to live within its borders"

Do you think that non-whites were not living within South Africa during Apartheid?  Or was South African Apartheid not truly Apartheid in your opinion?


----------



## toastman (Nov 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> "Because IMHO, if Israel was truly "Apartheid" they wouldn't allow one single non-Jew to live within its borders"
> 
> Do you think that non-whites were not living within South Africa during Apartheid?  Or was South African Apartheid not truly Apartheid in your opinion?



Non whites in SA were not even allowed to walk into many restaurants, not allowed to study in most schools. They were treated like Blacks were treated during the slavery in America.

All citizens of Israel have equal rights. What a terrible comparison


----------



## Mindful (Nov 12, 2014)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > "Because IMHO, if Israel was truly "Apartheid" they wouldn't allow one single non-Jew to live within its borders"
> ...



I don't suppose he even looked at that piece I posted about the Arab politician in the Knesset.


----------



## toastman (Nov 12, 2014)

Mindful said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



He will probably complain that Israel never had an Arab PM, therefore they are an Apartheid state LOL


----------



## Mindful (Nov 12, 2014)

I guess building homes in Israel is worse than the Iraqi and Syrian Genocide..


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> My reply has everything to do with Israel being accused of being "Apartheid". So I suppose this is the extent of your answer?


[Palestinians live under] apartheid regimes in the occupied territories. Normal people all over the world think this.


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> Nope, you still didn't get it.


I added it to the list, what more do you want?


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 12, 2014)

montelatici said:


> "Because IMHO, if Israel was truly "Apartheid" they wouldn't allow one single non-Jew to live within its borders"
> 
> Do you think that non-whites were not living within South Africa during Apartheid?  Or was South African Apartheid not truly Apartheid in your opinion?



I thought that non-whites lived in South Africa, but in a very segregated and separate area during Apartheid. Am I wrong?


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

Mindful said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...





cnm said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, you still didn't get it.
> ...



You didn't comprehend what was written. Adding it to the list is insufficient.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > My reply has everything to do with Israel being accused of being "Apartheid". So I suppose this is the extent of your answer?
> ...



Ah, thank you.  I now know that you are another master like other pro-Palis at deflection and cherry picking.  You refuse to answer my original question.

EPIC FAIL and for that I raise the:


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

toastman said:


> Non whites in SA were not even allowed to walk into many restaurants, not allowed to study in most schools. They were treated like Blacks were treated during the slavery in America.
> 
> All citizens of Israel have equal rights. What a terrible comparison


The citizens of the Bantustans were not South African citizens.


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Ah, thank you.  I now know that you are another master like other pro-Palis at deflection and cherry picking.  You refuse to answer my original question.


First you ignore what I say, (you don't even read the cite), then you insist I answer your interpretation of what I didn't say while still ignoring what I say. Must be an Israel apologist.


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> You didn't comprehend what was written. Adding it to the list is insufficient.


Surely you accused the Palestinians of being uncaring? I then added the fact of that accusation to the list.

What's not to comprehend? Are you not normal?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 12, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> good morning Billo


Good morning Free


----------



## toastman (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Non whites in SA were not even allowed to walk into many restaurants, not allowed to study in most schools. They were treated like Blacks were treated during the slavery in America.
> ...


You obviously did not understand what I was saying


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

toastman said:


> You obviously did not understand what I was saying


You obviously do not understand the concept of Bantustans.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't comprehend what was written. Adding it to the list is insufficient.
> ...



I did not, but thanks for trying chief!


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Surely you accused the Palestinians of being uncaring?
> ...


Ah, I see. You have syntax disability. Fair enough. I shall make future allowances.

cnm: _So, normal people think Palestinians_...'

RoshanNair: _-Don't give a shit about their problems._


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > My reply has everything to do with Israel being accused of being "Apartheid". So I suppose this is the extent of your answer?
> ...


Keerect. Your normal uneducated sheeple.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Au contraire, my syntax is just fine, given that I was not the one constructing the sentence. Hence, it is incumbent upon you alone to arrange the worlds properly and comprehend.

Final hint: Remove the "think Palestinians" from the aforesaid statement.


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> Au contraire, my syntax is just fine, given that I was not the one constructing the sentence. Hence, it is incumbent upon you alone to arrange the worlds properly and comprehend.
> 
> Final hint: Remove the "think Palestinians" from the aforesaid statement.


I think your final hint gives the lie to your prior excuse. But it is of no moment, I shall make allowances in future.


----------



## cnm (Nov 12, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Keerect.


Yup, they know Mandela knew what he was talking about when it came to apartheid.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm, et al,

And how does the Mandela version of "apartheid" in any way apply to the Israeli-Palestine Conflict?



cnm said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Keerect.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

This is just one of several illustrations for which the Arab Palestinians attempt to play the part of the virtual victim.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 12, 2014)

cnm said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > Au contraire, my syntax is just fine, given that I was not the one constructing the sentence. Hence, it is incumbent upon you alone to arrange the worlds properly and comprehend.
> ...



You go on and do that.


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> cnm, et al,
> 
> And how does the Mandela version of "apartheid" in any way apply to the Israeli-Palestine Conflict?


Normal people think that Israel maintains apartheid regimes in the occupied territories.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm,  _et al,_

What is the example of "apartheid regimes in the occupied territories?"



cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > cnm, et al,
> ...



v/r
R


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> cnm,  _et al,_
> 
> What is the example of "apartheid regimes in the occupied territories?"


Here is a link detailing similarities and differences between South African and Israeli implementation of apartheid policies. It is too long to copy here conveniently but here is one situation, _Control of Movement_, as an example:

_*Comparing South African Apartheid to Israeli Apartheid. *

Source pdf

Control of Movement

Pass system: In apartheid South Africa, Blacks could be arrested for being in so-called “white areas” outside of Bantustans and townships without government issued“passes.” 


Over 600 check points on the West Bank: Areas A, B and C,  Separation wall, separate license plates and roads. Jewish/non-Jewish/Arab Identity cards. Palestinians in the OPT have lived as non-citizens under Israeli rule since 1967. Palestinians rely on Israeli-issued “permits” to travel through a system of more than 600 checkpoints within the Occupied Territories. Israeli refusal to issue permits regularly prevents Palestinians from getting to schools, jobs, and even hospitals. 
_
Normal people think that is one of the elements of 'separate hood', apartheid.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Just who is "Sheikh Najih Ibrahim Ibn Abdullah"?
> ...



Another one who has no idea, I'll ask again, is there anyone who knows just who is, "Sheikh Najih Ibrahim Ibn Abdullah"?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> Here is a link detailing similarities and differences between South African and Israeli implementation of apartheid policies. It is too long to copy here conveniently but here is one situation, _Control of Movement_, as an example:
> 
> _*Comparing South African Apartheid to Israeli Apartheid. *
> 
> ...


That's one of the reasons I think Zionists are major assholes!


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> That's one of the reasons I think Zionists are major assholes!


They have a fair few blind spots all right.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 13, 2014)

How to boycott Israel.


Boycott Israel for Dummies - The Full Guide Edition - JewFacts


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

What on earth has that to do with what normal people think of the Palestinians?


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm,  et al,


"The crime of apartheid" means inhumane acts of a character similar to those referred to in paragraph 1, committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime;
_*SOURCE:*_ Part II - Article 7 - Para 2h - Crimes against humanity - International Criminal Court (ICC)
_UN Security Council Calls once more upon_ Israel, as the occupying Power, to abide scrupulously by the 1949 Fourth Geneva Convention, to rescind its previous measures and to desist from taking any action which would result in changing the legal status and geographical nature and materially affecting the demographic composition of the Arab territories occupied since 1967, including Jerusalem, and, in particular, not to transfer parts of its own civilian population into the occupied Arab territories;
_*SOURCE:  *_S/RES/446 (1979)​

Art. 42. Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.  The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.  *SOURCE:* Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague, 18 October 1907.


Art. 43. The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.  The Hague, 18 October 1907.
A consensus developed quickly among the experts about the nature of the authority to be exercised by the occupying power. The experts agreed that “authority” should refer to the notion of governmental functions since occupation had to do with political direction of the territory concerned and could not be enforced by anything short of governmental control.   *SOURCE:*  ICRC     Occupation and Other Forms of Administration of Foreign Territory    Report prepared and edited by Tristan Ferraro Legal Adviser, ICRC​
A majority of participants concluded very quickly that the presence of foreign armed forces in a disputed area was a prerequisite for the establishment of an occupation. However, one expert took a more nuanced approach, arguing that if military presence was a condition _sine qua non _for the establishment of an occupation, it would not necessarily be one for maintaining an occupation.  The expert stressed that effective control, once it was established, could – to some degree – be exerted remotely. This view was challenged on the basis that the maintenance of an occupation would still necessitate a military presence on the ground, as an expression of continued effective control over the territory in question. Therefore, according to most of the experts, occupation could not be established or maintained solely through power exercised from beyond the boundaries of the occupied territory; it required a certain number of foreign boots on the ground, as it were.  *SOURCE:*  ICRC     Occupation and Other Forms of Administration of Foreign Territory    Report prepared and edited by Tristan Ferraro Legal Adviser, ICRC​
The expert cited the situation in the Gaza Strip as an example. He said that continuing to refer to it as the occupying power in the Gaza Strip would compel Israel, in order to fulfil its duties under the law of occupation, to re-assume a military presence in the area. According to the expert, an artificial legal construction that would lead to maintaining a state of occupation where effective control had been concretely relinquished could only weaken the case for occupation law. In fact, the so-called occupying power would be put in the position of not being able to fulfil its duties under occupation law unless it re-deployed its troops and re-established its military authority over the foreign territory. Ultimately, such a scenario might have adverse consequences for civilians in the territory in question, since it would require the undertaking of a significant military operation that might be potentially damaging to them.  *SOURCE:*  ICRC     Occupation and Other Forms of Administration of Foreign Territory    Report prepared and edited by Tristan Ferraro Legal Adviser, ICRC​
Implementing Article 43 of the Hague Regulations, which has always been regarded as the central provision of occupation law, remains difficult, operationally and legally. As recent occupations have shown, regulating the use of force in response to civil unrest and ongoing armed opposition is not a clear-cut matter. Although the occupier is required to ensure security by means of law enforcement, a great deal of uncertainty remains about the legal regimes applicable in situations where it is difficult to distinguish hostilities from civil unrest or where the occupying power is confronted by both at the same time in parts of, or the entire, occupied territory.  Although they entrust the occupying power with the important task of maintaining public order and  safety, and although they also recognize the occupying power’s right to carry out military operations in parallel, the Hague Regulations and the Fourth Geneva Convention do not spell out when and how force may be used in occupied territory. In fact, occupation law is silent on the separation and interaction between law enforcement measures and the use of military force under the ‘conduct-of-hostilities’ model. *And it gives no concrete direction for confronting resistance movements and other armed opposition militarily.* In fact, occupation law leaves unresolved a number of issues related to the identification of the legal regime(s) governing the use of force in occupied territory. This inevitably permits various interpretations to be made regarding the use of force: how that may be done, in what circumstances and under which body of law. Ultimately, this uncertainty about the legal regime applicable might affect the protection afforded to the local population.   *SOURCE:*  ICRC     Occupation and Other Forms of Administration of Foreign Territory    Report prepared and edited by Tristan Ferraro Legal Adviser, ICRC​


cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > cnm,  _et al,_
> ...


*(COMMENT)
*
The 1907 Hague Regulation (THR)
The Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV)
International Humanitarian Law (IHL)

I thought I would give you some taste, a heads-up (if you please), on the direction and concepts I apply when answering you directly.

First,  the control and administration of Areas A, B and C are stipulated by the Palestinians in the Oslo Accords.  There is a specific process in the Oslo Accords for dipute resolution and the continuation of negations on the matter of settlements and alike.  Remembering, that the Oslo Accords are a negotiated agreement between the two parties and not, as in South African "Apartheid" a matter of force imposition.  [See Post #10 - the-israeli-right-wing]

But on the matter of imposition, you can see that there is a huge difference between the Occupation Law applied in Foreign Occupied Territory, and the domestic law applied to "Apartheid" people and territory with the same sovereignty.

Third, there is a huge difference between the application of IHL in an attempt to meet the

THE THRESHOLD QUESTION: “EFFECTIVE CONTROL”

The term “effective control”2 is a notion developed in the current legal discourse concerning occupation to describe one important element of determining the beginning of occupation. It is not used in a treaty.  The only treaty definition is that of Articles 42 and 43 of the Hague Regulations.

The Fourth Geneva Convention does not contain a definition of its own. It must be assumed that it refers to the Hague Regulations that constitute customary law. The latter use the term “authority”:

“Article 42.  Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.  The occupation applies only to the territory where such authority is established, and in a position to assert itself.​
Article 43.  The authority of the legitimate power having actually passed into the hands of the occupant,  the latter shall …”​Under Article 43 THR, the occupying power has an obligation to provide – to the best of its ability – security in occupied territory by maintaining public order, quelling riots and disturbances, and enforcing the law against criminal acts. Thus, besides enforcing its military authority, the occupying power is required by occupation law to exercise police powers in the territory under its effective control.  _(Note:  Israel cannot meet that threshold in the Gaza Strip - therefore, it is not "occupied;" presence of foreign armed forces in a disputed area was a prerequisite for the establishment of an occupation.)  _The West Bank has varying degrees of control by the Israelis.  

Effective control is by the Israelis is to accomplish this mandate by THR and the UN Security Council.  The separation between the various elements of the Occupation Power is to the best of their ability, to take those reasonable precautions allowable by Occupation Law to prevent the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) from inflicting harm on the Occupation Power.  The Palestinians have the distinction in history of producing more terrorist group then any other single country.  It is not "Apartheid" but the need and mandate to maintain an environment, to the extent possible, free of HoAP elements that are involved in Jihadist, Arm Struggle and violent acts that are intended to create fear; are perpetrated for a religious, political, or ideological goal; and deliberately target or have a disregard for the safety of non-combatants.  

In fact,occupation law is silent on the separation and interaction between law enforcement measures and the use of military force under the ‘conduct-of-hostilities’ model. *And it gives no concrete direction for confronting resistance movements and other armed opposition militarily.* In fact, occupation law leaves unresolved a number of issues related to the identification of the legal regime(s) governing the use of force in occupied territory. This inevitably permits various interpretations to be made regarding the use of force: how that may be done, in what circumstances and under which body of law.
​Nothing in the IHL makes any of the following unlawful or illegal in any way, shape or form:





_Separation wall:  Separates HoAP from potential targets. _

_Separate license plates and roads:  Identifies potential VBIEDs and separates them from potential targets. _

_Jewish/non-Jewish/Arab Identity cards:  Separates Israelis from HoAP _

_Palestinians in the OPT have lived as non-citizens under Israeli rule since 1967:  Wrong --- They are citizens of the State of Palestine, and formerly Jordanian Citizens. _

_Palestinians rely on Israeli-issued “permits” to travel through a system of more than 600 checkpoints within the Occupied Territories:  I'm not sure that 600 checkpoints is enough to detect and neutralize HoAP._

_Israeli refusal to issue permits regularly prevents Palestinians from getting to schools, jobs, and even hospitals:  How unfortunate!_

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

I scrolled past that so fast I didn't have time to read it except for the bottom bit, mind posting it again?



RoccoR said:


> _How unfortunate!_
> Most Respectfully,



Hmmm, Normal people think Israel laughs at the misfortunes of Palestinians.

So normal people think Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories,
have their land and property appropriated by Israel,
are cast as uncaring,
have their misfortunes laughed at by Israel.

Starting to get somewhere now.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 13, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...



Is there a way of getting that trolling oaf tossed into the garbage? Not to be recycled.


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

Chill. Roshannair's not that bad, a little misguided is all. Don't be so intolerant. Even though she might be trolling and her syntax may be a bit weak she's quite within her rights to note what normal people think of Palestinians. You could take note of her example.

For instance you could say something like 'Normal people think Palestinians still hold the keys and deeds to property other people are living in'.

How could I not have included that before?

So normal people think Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories,
have their land and property appropriated by Israel,
are cast as uncaring,
have their misfortunes laughed at by Israel,
still hold the keys and deeds to property other people are living in.

That was remiss of me.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, thank you.  I now know that you are another master like other pro-Palis at deflection and cherry picking.  You refuse to answer my original question.
> ...



And another cherry pick of what I wrote. You obviously didn't read my whole post. Just what you wanted to believe of me.  Must be a Palestinian propagandist.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Most Americans are pro Israel, and consider Palestinians a bunch of terrorists:
> 
> *Americans' sympathies lean heavily toward the Israelis over the Palestinians, 64% vs. 12%. Americans' partiality for Israel has consistently exceeded 60% since 2010; however, today's 64% ties the highest Gallup has recorded in a quarter century, last seen in 1991 during the Gulf War. At that time, slightly fewer than today, 7%, sympathized more with the Palestinians.
> 
> ...


 
After the way they treated the Kuwaitis after Iraq invaded Kuwait I don't trust them, they sided with Saddam after Kuwait gave them free housing, education, medical care and jobs for decades. If they treated the Kuwaitis like dogs after that I have no use for them. They are too desperate and cannot be trusted.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> _*Comparing South African Apartheid to Israeli Apartheid. *
> 
> Source pdf
> _




I like the very first line:



> Israeli Apartheid and South African Apartheid are not exactly the same thing



since you taught me so well how to cherry pick.  Your own document claims it is an apples and oranges thing.  On the very first opening statement.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> I scrolled past that so fast I didn't have time to read it except for the bottom bit, mind posting it again?



And this from the guy who expects us to hang on his every word posted.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> What on earth has that to do with what normal people think of the Palestinians?



Normal people don't think, they KNOW the arabs who call themselves palestinians are shit, the bottom of humanity with no legitimate claims - eternal whiners and false victims whose sole existence is to attack and murder jews.  If every jew left israel today, the animal arab muslims would still not be able to form a functioning country - have arabs done that anywhere? - and given how they have been expelled from many of the arab world's other countries it is for good reason they are detested.


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> You obviously didn't read my whole post.


I skimmed it. It was mostly irrelevant.

Apart from that the writing is going to have to be pretty good to get me to read much more than a paragraph or so. I'm not trawling miles long irrelevant screeds to try and extract some vague point.


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> Israeli Apartheid and South African Apartheid are not exactly the same thing



Who says they have to be identical to both qualify as apartheid? Democracies are not identical in different nations yet are still democracies.


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

I mean if you wanted it strictly identical the occupied territories would have to shift to the southern end of Africa.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> So normal people think Palestinians live under apartheid regimes, have their opinions suppressed,
> live under military rule in occupied territories, have their land and property appropriated by Israel, are cast as uncaring, have their misfortunes laughed at by Israel, still hold the keys and deeds to property other people are living in. That was remiss of me.



What the unsuccessful bottom of Western society and uneducated, violent, propagandized mid eastern arab muslims and non-arab muslims believe is of no interest to me, or any other rational adult, for that matter.

Interesting how dogshit like you never complains about the horrendous conditions arab muslims endure in their own countries, or how they treat minorities in majority muslim countries....wonder why that is....


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 13, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> After the way they treated the Kuwaitis after Iraq invaded Kuwait I don't trust them, they sided with Saddam after Kuwait gave them free housing, education, medical care and jobs for decades. If they treated the Kuwaitis like dogs after that I have no use for them. They are too desperate and cannot be trusted.



They were expelled from kuwait, and of course the garbage on this board railing against Israel said nothing when that happened, nor did they complain when assad bombed the crap out of them in Latakia last year, killing hundreds of pals.  Also of note is how this filth discusses apartheid, but never mentions how jews are not even allowed into many arab muslim countries, saudi arabia has separate roads for non-muslims, and iran is oppressing and ethnically cleansing huge numbers of minorities - no, this scum only mentions Israel.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously didn't read my whole post.
> ...



So you're unintelligent, AND lazy.  Not surprised.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 13, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > So normal people think Palestinians live under apartheid regimes, have their opinions suppressed,
> ...



I recall the Apartheid supporters saying the same thing, i.e. that those against Apartheid never complained about the horrendous conditions blacks in neighboring countries had to endure at the hands of fellow blacks.  They never quite understood that the mistreatment of blacks by blacks, was no worse or better than mistreatment of blacks by whites.  I wonder why the supporters of Israel are sounding more and more like the supporters of Apartheid.


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


and when your breed entered it's so called holy land in 40s or at first. how did they enter? sliding like vipers on the blood of women and children. you are reaping what you have sown in the name of God. both these backward and childish religions shall perish and the only true religion, the one of peace and humility, shall reign forever more. Good by Jews and muslims, you wanted it all for yourselves so you get nothing. you lose. good day sirs


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


the foolish pride of your people has always been is down fall and achilles heel. grow up. your God keeps telling you too and yet you ignore him constantly. when will your stiff neck bow to  his will? how noble and proud where your people on the cattle cars? how thick was your bond then when the rich jews abandonded your brothers in the slums? grow up I say again. you are exactly like all other corrupt men. admit it and bow along your fellow scumbag humans before the God of us all.


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> Chill. Roshannair's not that bad, a little misguided is all. Don't be so intolerant. Even though she might be trolling and her syntax may be a bit weak she's quite within her rights to note what normal people think of Palestinians. You could take note of her example.
> 
> For instance you could say something like 'Normal people think Palestinians still hold the keys and deeds to property other people are living in'.
> 
> ...



I'm a "he". Don't be "misguided" by my princess in the avatar. 

Oh, and once again, how can my syntax be faulted when you're the one forming the sentences?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Beelzebub said:
> ...



The point of the book is quite the opposite, it states that empires and people's have perished and the Jews are still standing.  And now they have even re established their ancient state back where their ancestors lived. If that isn't a testament to their resilience and God's will I don't know what is.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Beelzebub (Nov 13, 2014)

That's a funny clip Monte.

I hope it ended with a compromise though.

Interesting reference to the "holding out".
As I am sure you know, The Zealots were those who felt they should not compromise with the Romans.  Many Jews knew they were onto a loser and wanted to negotiate terms.

So what happened?
The Zealots murdered all the moderates!

The Romans of course then attacked and saw no reason to give quarter as the Zealots had been utter cocks.  So killed all of them.  THAT was the point that Rome destroyed The Temple (built by Herod) and outlawed Jews staying in Israel and Judea.  Rome looked at the history and took the older name of Palestinia and renamed the land back to that. 

Wiped Israel (and Judea) off the map.

Zionists and Zealots have a lot in common.  And seem determined to repeat history.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2014)

I am normal and I think they are terrorists.

If they tried to settle their differences in normal ways I would not think they are terrorists. I would think they are normal people that have an issue that needs to be settled.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 13, 2014)

Alex. said:


> I am normal and I think they are terrorists.
> 
> If they tried to settle their differences in normal ways I would not think they are terrorists. I would think they are normal people that have an issue that needs to be settled.



Did you believe the non-whites in South Africa were terrorists when they violently resisted Apartheid?


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> What the unsuccessful bottom of Western society and uneducated, violent, propagandized mid eastern arab muslims and non-arab muslims believe is of no interest to me, or any other rational adult, for that matter.


This thread is about what normal people think of the Palestinians. What part of that don't you get besides all of it?


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> Oh, and once again, how can my syntax be faulted when you're the one forming the sentences?




I wrote your sentences for you? Yay me!


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

Alex. said:


> I am normal and I think they are terrorists.
> 
> If they tried to settle their differences in normal ways I would not think they are terrorists. I would think they are normal people that have an issue that needs to be settled.


 Mandela was named as a terrorist as well. Quite an interesting coincidence don't you think?


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> So you're unintelligent, AND lazy.  Not surprised.


Enough not to trawl mile long screeds for a vague point the author is too unorganised to make in a succinct paragraph or two.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I am normal and I think they are terrorists.
> ...




What does Mandela have to do with this thread?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I am normal and I think they are terrorists.
> ...


This is I/P


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

Alex. said:


> What does Mandela have to do with this thread?


He wrote that Israel is implementing apartheid policies in the occupied territories, which normal people accept as expert opinion.

Normal people think he was also named as a terrorist effectively because of his opposition to apartheid policies.

[edited]


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously didn't read my whole post.
> ...



So basically what you're saying is your a fucking asshole.

You called me to the carpet for not reading the whole article you linked about what Nelson Mandela thought about the Israel's "Apartheid" and then after I do so, and comment on it, this is the best you can do in return?

You skim through my post, you blow through RoccoR's post, you must just not give a fuck about an opposing opinion and already have your fucking fucked up mind made up, is that it?  Appears so.

God, I hate it when some idiot makes me feel and post this way, but I am done with this one; no debating, just lies and propaganda and no hope at all.  For this one.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 13, 2014)

European Jews went to Palestine and expelled the non-Jews.  That is just a plain fact.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> God, I hate it when some idiot makes me feel and post this way, but I am done with this one; no debating, just lies and propaganda and no hope at all.  For this one.



He's achieved his aim. To make you feel that way.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > So you're unintelligent, AND lazy.  Not surprised.
> ...



Fuck it.  troll alert!



anyone who wants you to read every word he posts but will not read yours is just that.


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


>





Beelzebub said:


> That's a funny clip Monte.



And that is all it is good for from both of you.  Comic relief.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 13, 2014)

Just as the Palestinians are themselves scattered, Deek posits, so is the responsibility for their plight. Fundamentally, he said, the events of 1948 were driven by the same Arab refusal to recognize the Jewish state that plagues the region today

Author of Best Speech by an Israeli Diplomat Ever Calls Time on Palestinian Narrative of Victimhood INTERVIEW Jewish Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> He wrote that Israel is implementing apartheid policies in the occupied territories, which normal people accept as expert opinion.
> 
> Normal people think he was also named as a terrorist effectively because of his opposition to apartheid policies.
> 
> [edited]



"Normal people" will go ahead and read fully the opposing parties views.  You do not.  So what does that make you?

A fucking lying ass cocksucking


----------



## montelatici (Nov 13, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Just as the Palestinians are themselves scattered, Deek posits, so is the responsibility for their plight. Fundamentally, he said, the events of 1948 were driven by the same Arab refusal to recognize the Jewish state that plagues the region today
> 
> Author of Best Speech by an Israeli Diplomat Ever Calls Time on Palestinian Narrative of Victimhood INTERVIEW Jewish Israel News Algemeiner.com



Why should people that lived in a place for many generations accept a state for people from another continent on their own land?  I don't get it.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



Clip from the Sopranos verses a book about Jewish ability to persevere and survive throughout history. Ha ha ha. 

The descendants of Ishmael are jealous.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the Palestinians are themselves scattered, Deek posits, so is the responsibility for their plight. Fundamentally, he said, the events of 1948 were driven by the same Arab refusal to recognize the Jewish state that plagues the region today
> ...



So which continent did the majority of Israelis today which are Sephardic Jews come from?  Read Arab Islamic history, they are savages and invaders. Every single country that is now "Muslim" the Arab imperialists took it by force and slaughtered its people.  The 20th century Arab invaders of Israel are now trying to do the same.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 13, 2014)

montelatici,  _et al,_

It is all about something --- "being a part of something bigger than selfish-determination _(ourselves)_," --- a connection that the Palestinians just cannot make.  It is all about them.



montelatici said:


> Why should people that lived in a place for many generations accept a state for people from another continent on their own land?  I don't get it.


*(COMMENT)*

It is philosophical in nature and well beyond the scope of this discussion.  It is about bravery, courage and sacrifice --- the saving of a people and a nation  ----  in the realm of are the dream builders.  It is the exact opposite of blindly following jihad, generation after generation, and letting the Palestinians go to waste. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## theliq (Nov 13, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Just as the Palestinians are themselves scattered, Deek posits, so is the responsibility for their plight. Fundamentally, he said, the events of 1948 were driven by the same Arab refusal to recognize the Jewish state that plagues the region today
> 
> Author of Best Speech by an Israeli Diplomat Ever Calls Time on Palestinian Narrative of Victimhood INTERVIEW Jewish Israel News Algemeiner.com


The Palestinian's were expelled and driven out of their own lands by illegal immigrant Terrorist Zionist Jews, prior to 1948 others were slaughtered.........your commentary is flawed and banal.......anyhow it's the Jews who Scream the Anti-Semitism line,when exposed, yet most of them are not even a Semitic peoples....only Shepardic Jews and Palestinians are..................Funny your prose actually , it is the Jews who don't recognise Palestine......but being a Rabid Zionist yourself,we all know it is all part of the Zionist Mantra..........you know the guilty Terrorists......you love so much....but despite the Zionist effort of trying to align them as one and the same.....Judeaism is not and never has been Zionism.


----------



## theliq (Nov 13, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> montelatici,  _et al,_
> 
> It is all about something --- "being a part of something bigger than selfish-determination _(ourselves)_," --- a connection that the Palestinians just cannot make.  It is all about them.
> 
> ...


So you really mean Jewish Terrorism,SLAUGHTER,MURDER,LAND GRABS,DEFILEMENT,EXPLOITATION, etc., is OK........you really are a Silly Man Rocco......as I said a Stupid Man...steve...Some Fcuking Dream


----------



## theliq (Nov 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Really Roudy your same old monologue is bloody Boring ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsteve


----------



## theliq (Nov 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the Palestinians are themselves scattered, Deek posits, so is the responsibility for their plight. Fundamentally, he said, the events of 1948 were driven by the same Arab refusal to recognize the Jewish state that plagues the region today
> ...


Neither does anyone else Monte..steve


----------



## theliq (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > He wrote that Israel is implementing apartheid policies in the occupied territories, which normal people accept as expert opinion.
> ...


Go Liq Ball,teddy


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> You called me to the carpet for not reading the whole article you linked about what Nelson Mandela thought about the Israel's "Apartheid" and then after I do so, and comment on it, this is the best you can do in return?


No I didn't. I remarked you hadn't read my very short excerpt from his column.


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> "Normal people" will go ahead and read fully the opposing parties views.  You do not.  So what does that make you?
> 
> A fucking lying ass cocksucking


You hurt bro? I'm not going to read screeds of off topic maunderings. Keep it short and succinct and on topic.


----------



## theliq (Nov 13, 2014)

Alex. said:


> I am normal and I think they are terrorists.
> 
> If they tried to settle their differences in normal ways I would not think they are terrorists. I would think they are normal people that have an issue that needs to be settled.


So what do you think The Jewish/Zionist Groups were prior to and after 1948 ?????  should be interesting,your answer


----------



## theliq (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > "Normal people" will go ahead and read fully the opposing parties views.  You do not.  So what does that make you?
> ...


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> "Normal people" will go ahead and read fully the opposing parties views.  You do not.  So what does that make you?
> 
> A fucking lying ass cocksucking



When they're on topic and succinct, or well enough written to be read for pleasure. Your reply filled none of those criteria.


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> You called me to the carpet for not reading the whole article you linked about what Nelson Mandela thought about the Israel's "Apartheid" and then after I do so, and comment on it, this is the best you can do in return?


No, I remarked you hadn't read my very short, one paragraph excerpt from Mandela's letter. Or if you had you didn't respond to it.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 13, 2014)

theliq,  et al,

There are all kinds of events that take place during a civil war.  And both sides, in nearly every civil war, claim atrocities by the other side.  The losing party usually cries the loudest.



theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the Palestinians are themselves scattered, Deek posits, so is the responsibility for their plight. Fundamentally, he said, the events of 1948 were driven by the same Arab refusal to recognize the Jewish state that plagues the region today
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

A low intensity conflict of an intermittent character had been ongoing for some number of years.  But when the UN passed the Partition Plan _(November 47)_, the Arab League began in earnest to support Arab Palestinians by helping to assemble an organized force of approximately 3000 irregular volunteer fighters _(insurgents)_.  The object: to oppose by force the implementation of the the Partition Plan; with the emphasis on preventing the successful establishment of the Jewish State.  For a short period of time, fighting was intense during the UK _(Mandatory draw-down and gradual withdrawal)_; attempting to coerce the UN and the Mandatory into corrupting the process set in motion.

While Jewish organizations cooperated with UNSCOP in its deliberations, the​Palestinian leadership in the Arab Higher Committee decided not to participate, on the
grounds that the United Nations had refused to address the question of independence
and had failed to separate the issue of European Jewish refugees from the question of
Palestine. The natural rights of the Palestinian Arabs were self-evident and should be
recognized, it said, and should not continue to be subject to investigation. The Jewish
leadership maintained before UNSCOP that the issues of a Jewish State in Palestine
and unrestricted immigration were inextricably interwoven. The Arabs, represented by
the League of Arab States, sought the immediate creation of an independent Palestine
west of the Jordan River.  _*SOURCE:*_ Page 4 Question of Palestine​
The Arab Palestinian and the Arab League attempted to subvert the Partition Plan, and when that failed, the Arab League planned an invasion of Palestine to coincide with the Israeli Declaration of Independence, using the pretext of protecting the Arab Palestinians from massacre as an excuse.

*The first Arab-Israeli war, 1948-1949*​On 14 May 1948, Britain relinquished its Mandate over Palestine and disengaged
its forces. On the same day, the Jewish Agency proclaimed the establishment of the
State of Israel on the territory allotted to it by the partition plan. Fierce hostilities
immediately broke out between the Arab and Jewish communities. The next day,
regular troops of the neighbouring Arab States entered the territory to assist the
Palestinian Arabs.   _*SOURCE:*_ Page 10 Question of Palestine​ 
Both the Civil War (Jewish/Arab) and the War for Independence (Israel) are now more than six decade past.  While it is great history, it is over.  Both sides have to examine the conditions that exist today and find a way to end this conflict.  As long as the Arab Palestinian demand that which they could not acquire by force or win by coercion, so long as the cultural imperatives of the Palestinian will be set back.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 13, 2014)

cnm said:


> This thread is about what normal people think of the Palestinians. What part of that don't you get besides all of it?



Idiot, normal people do not support the arabs who call themselves palestinians, only the lowlife groups i mentioned above.  Are you still on breast milk or have you advanced to puree yet?


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> God, I hate it when some idiot makes me feel and post this way,



Ah. Lacking self determination? Sorry to read that.

Read some Nelson Mandela on apartheid in Palestine, he'll give you inspiration.


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> You called me to the carpet for not reading the whole article you linked about what Nelson Mandela


No I didn't. Any comment of mine would have been to a lack of response to the excerpt of Mandela's letter I quoted


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

theliq said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I am normal and I think they are terrorists.
> ...


 
The subject of this thread is "What do normal people, think of the Palestinians?" Try to focus on that, Princess, and skip the deflections. Thank you.


----------



## theliq (Nov 13, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> theliq,  et al,
> 
> There are all kinds of events that take place during a civil war.  And both sides, in nearly every civil war, claim atrocities by the other side.  The losing party usually cries the loudest.
> 
> ...


The above post,makes you even more irrelevant..........irrelevant completely


----------



## theliq (Nov 13, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about what normal people think of the Palestinians. What part of that don't you get besides all of it?
> ...


You may call me trash..............but a 4 letter word starting with C and ending with T.........describes you to a T nuc.............yup that's it


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



And now, Teddy, you understand my often snarky, personal attack posting style. You can't reason with an ideologically, hate driven asshole and all that's left is to ridicule the jackass. The only diff between you and me now is that I don't let it get to me as you just did. I don't mind spitting on the assholes at all.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > theliq,  et al,
> ...




Our village idiot thinks his opinion of Rocco is relevant.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

theliq said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


 
I can't say you are trash, liq, but you are the kind of pompous moron who is so dim he can't see it.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the Palestinians are themselves scattered, Deek posits, so is the responsibility for their plight. Fundamentally, he said, the events of 1948 were driven by the same Arab refusal to recognize the Jewish state that plagues the region today
> ...



That's because you're just not honest enough to admit that Jews are indigenous to that land.


----------



## cnm (Nov 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> The subject of this thread is "What do normal people, think of the Palestinians?" Try to focus on that, Princess, and skip the deflections. Thank you.


And now we are looking to determine the definition of 'terrorist' which has been applied to Palestinians by Alex by comparing their behaviour with previous Zionist groups' behaviour. That seems a very normal course of action.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 13, 2014)

montelatici said:


> European Jews went to Palestine and expelled the non-Jews.  That is just a plain fact.


 
That's just plain camel crap. 1.5 MILLION of the Jewish Homeland's CITIZENS are non-Jews. Compare that with the number of Jews who are citizens of the entire Arab/Muslim World. In fact, compare that with the number of non-Muslims in the Arab/Muslim World. There are no greater viciously bigoted one-trick-ponies than Arab/Muslims. None.


----------



## theliq (Nov 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Sorry to disappoint but the two are intertwined....so cut your deflections and concentrate on the actual facts...Oooops I forgot you only have a myopic Zionist(Terrorist) stance on the matter,I forgot,your ignorance and stupidity go before you.

Try to keep up to speed on the Thread ........


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > European Jews went to Palestine and expelled the non-Jews.  That is just a plain fact.
> ...


Yes we know,they are Israelis.......it is you who is the Zionist Bigot......Viciously Bigoted is what you are....for all to see.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The subject of this thread is "What do normal people, think of the Palestinians?" Try to focus on that, Princess, and skip the deflections. Thank you.
> ...



Camel crap. Theliq was ever so lamely attempting to derail the thread. I understand why one such as you would defend his effort.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Of course, nothing you've said proves me the bigot but everything you say proves you're the village idiot. Carry on, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


But It does.....in your case "None(Sayit) is more blind than those who choose not to see"


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Gee that's really amusing...............Zionist Myopist Terrorist,but you should not ridicule yourself in such a way.......it borders MADNESS


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> That's because you're just not bright enough to realize Jews are indigenous to that land.


As are Christians. And Muslims. And Atheists no doubt.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



So if you know, as you now claim, that European Jews did not, as Monte claimed, expel the non-Jews, why would you sit still for such an obvious LIE?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Here we go, you're all boozed up on that $5 whiskey and now your barfing all over the forum.  Go sober up and come back when you have something intelligent to say.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> Gee that's really amusing...............Zionist Myopist Terrorist,but you should not ridicule yourself in such a way.......it borders MADNESS



"Zionist Myopist Terrorist..."
Stop! Please Stop! You killing me!  
No one doubts your monumental stupidity. You don't have to reinforce it with every post.


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyway, my list of what normal people think of Palestinians has got to this: that Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories,
have their land and property appropriated by Israel,
are cast as uncaring,
have their misfortunes laughed at by Israel,
still hold the keys and deeds to property other people are living in.

Any more?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > That's because you're just not bright enough to realize Jews are indigenous to that land.
> ...



And fully 20% of Israel's CITIZENS reflect that diversity. Now pop on over to the Arab/Muslim World where you will find the ongoing ethnic cleansing of all non-Muslims. Of course, that's not a problem according to "people" like you. Interestingly the only country in the Mideast where the Christian population is growing is - drum roll, please - ISRAEL.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He'll have to do more than just sober up to post something intelligent.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You never fail to disappoint, Bubba. It's disappointing to think anyone should have to go through life as monumentally stupid as you. Really disappointing.
BTW, in order to keep up with you an average person would need a radical lobotomy ... perhaps two.


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!! from 1900 approx. to 1948......Illegal Immigrant Jews did Murder and Exile Palestinians and others...so Your Point IS.....fffed if I know


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz I am amused by your wit Roudy.......but do you realize your wit,thought not.....never mind,steve


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Thanks cnm,a more cultured mind,but saying that......you realise that you are delving into a pit of shit,with sayit,but I do feel sorry at times,when sheit draws for breath on the odd occasion.....you will notice these Zionists never give a direct answer to a question......how can they......they carry the Guiltiness as their badge of Zionist Horrors


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Derail......I know that is not true,I just wanted to draw you into the open........but still you lurk in corners,your mind unable to admit the truth of Despotic Zionist Life.......you have been defeated by me before...I am the Magnificent..........you are the unt,hiding behind others shoulders....steve,gee I am really enjoying this tay-ta-tate


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Camel crap. Theliq was ever so lamely attempting to derail the thread. I understand why one such as you would defend his effort.


Then explain how Zionist terrorism is different to the Palestinian terrorism averred by Alex, Otherwise, if you are a normal person, we can say that normal people use double standards when judging Palestinian 'terrorism'.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> And fully 20% of Israel's CITIZENS reflect that diversity.


A token diversity Israel prostitutes to the world in order to give the wrong impression of what Israel actually is.............a racist, apartheid, fascist state, that considers any culture that compromises, or reduces, the Jewishness of the state, as an enemy of the state.



> *The Transfer of Israeli Arabs*
> *Once again the treatment of Israel’s Palestinian citizens has exposed the country’s lack of meaningful democracy*
> 
> _Israeli Politicians – from the right and the left – share a common view, often expressed or implied, that Palestinian citizens can never truly belong to a Jewish state. Instead, they are described variously as a “fifth column”, “Trojan horse” and “demographic time bomb”._



And mis-treatment is not limited to just Arab-Israeli's...



> *Brutal Treatment of Christian Clergy by Israeli Security Forces*
> 
> *A Statement from the Patriarchs and Heads of Churches in Jerusalem, concerning the Israeli police measures on Holy Saturday- May 2013*
> _
> We understand the necessity and the importance of the presence of security forces to ensure order and stability, and for organizing the celebration of the Holy Fire at the Church of the Resurrection. Yet,* it is not acceptable that under pretext of security and order, our clergy and people are indiscriminately and brutally beaten, and prevented from entering their churches, monasteries and convents.*_


If Israel respected other cultures, then why is anyone who doesn't acknowledge Israel as the "Jewish State", treated as a terrorist?


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 14, 2014)

cnm said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > You called me to the carpet for not reading the whole article you linked about what Nelson Mandela thought about the Israel's "Apartheid" and then after I do so, and comment on it, this is the best you can do in return?
> ...


If that is what you meant you were very mistaken. Any post I'm going to respond to I read fully and more than once.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



My point is you are LYING.
Indigenous Jews were set upon by their "peaceful" Arab neighbors and SOME of the Arab populace was displaced when they attacked the one day old Jewish State in 1948. As already noted, the Arabs who stayed became CITIZENS of Israel and remain so to this day. Contrast that to the treatment of non-Muslims - particularly Jews - in the Arab/Muslim World and you get the whole picture (not that you seem interested).


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Camel crap. Theliq was ever so lamely attempting to derail the thread. I understand why one such as you would defend his effort.
> ...


 
I would be happy to discuss the subject with you however it isn't germaine to the topic of this thread: "What do normal people, think of the Palestinians?"


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 14, 2014)

cnm said:


> Anyway, my list of what normal people think of Palestinians has got to this: that Palestinians
> 
> live under apartheid regimes,
> have their opinions suppressed,
> ...



So you think that by repeating this same post of yours several times in this thread makes you more credible?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I am normal and I think they are terrorists.
> ...


If you are talking about "Irgun" I do not agree with thier tactics.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > And fully 20% of Israel's CITIZENS reflect that diversity.
> ...



Camel crap, but about that can be expected from one such as you. Spin all you like but at the end of the day Israel embraces diversity while the Arab/Muslim World still believes it's a dirty word. The Gaza Strip for instance, is not just 99.8% Muslim, it's 99.8% SUNNI Muslim. These people can't or won't even tolerate other types of Muslims in their midst. Their actions and attitudes are despicable and your defense is disgustingly self-serving.

Gaza Strip - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> I would be happy to discuss the subject with you however it isn't germaine to the topic of this thread: "What do normal people, think of the Palestinians?"


It is germane to the definition of terrorism, which is what the Palestinians have been accused of.


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> If that is what you meant you were very mistaken. Any post I'm going to respond to I read fully and more than once.


Ah. My mistake. I thought that since you ignored entirely the post you responded to you hadn't read it.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > I would be happy to discuss the subject with you however it isn't germaine to the topic of this thread: "What do normal people, think of the Palestinians?"
> ...



No, it's not.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, my list of what normal people think of Palestinians has got to this: that Palestinians
> ...



As already mentioned, hate-filled ideologues like CNM don't really think much at all.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




He keeps getting the attention, albeit negative, which is really all he's after


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyway, getting back to the topic of this thread, normal people think the Palestinians' off shore gas will be stolen by Israel.

So normal people think Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories,
have their land and property appropriated by Israel,
are cast as uncaring,
have their misfortunes laughed at by Israel,
still hold the keys and deeds to property other people are living in,
will have their off shore gas stolen by Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici,  _et al,_
> ...



Geez, I guess your anti semitism bubbles up when you drunk that cheap whiskey. Are you sure it's not mixed with piss?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

cnm said:


> Anyway, getting back to the topic of this thread, normal people think the Palestinians' off shore gas will be stolen by Israel.
> 
> So normal people think Palestinians
> 
> ...



I'd say based on US polls majority of Americans think otherwise.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 14, 2014)

I think we should have this split into two threads -- One entitled "What do sane,  rational people think of Palestinians" and one "What do little fifth columnists still in that acting out stage of their life think of Palestinians".

 Think of it as a two thread solution.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 14, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I think we should have this split into two threads -- One entitled "What do sane,  rational people think of Palestinians" and one "What do little fifth columnists still in that acting out stage of their life think of Palestinians".
> 
> Think of it as a two thread solution.


The two thread solution is dead.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 14, 2014)

Challenger said:


> The two thread solution is dead.




Yeah, I know.

You guys never did really want a thread of your own.  You wanted us gone so you could have it all.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2014)

*Kids, I'm not sure what went down last night...other than perhaps a lot of cheap whiskey, but lets get back on topic - this is the last warning. Further violations will result in infractions or thread closure.*


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Coyote said:


> *Kids, I'm not sure what went down last night...other than perhaps a lot of cheap whiskey, but lets get back on topic - this is the last warning. Further violations will result in infractions or thread closure.*


 
OK, Mom, but I assure you there was nothing cheap about the whiskey I drank waaay too much of last night.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *Kids, I'm not sure what went down last night...other than perhaps a lot of cheap whiskey, but lets get back on topic - this is the last warning. Further violations will result in infractions or thread closure.*
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *Kids, I'm not sure what went down last night...other than perhaps a lot of cheap whiskey, but lets get back on topic - this is the last warning. Further violations will result in infractions or thread closure.*
> ...



Let's go over to the free for all thread. Where we can insult to our hearts' content.

Abandon hope all ye who enter here. That sort of place.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindful said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



where here there be dragons


----------



## teddyearp (Nov 14, 2014)

If it were me, I'd close the thing.  It has pretty much run its course. All we have now is one guy posting the same answer over and over and over again to make sure it is on each page; this same guy will belittle what your write and belittle you for not reading what he writes, over and over again until he gets the desired reaction.  Which is what happened to me last night.  I thought that was the classic definition of an internet troll.

p.s. it was only cheap beer for me . . . .


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

So to recap, normal people in America don't think very highly of Palestinians:


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Alex. said:


> I am normal and I think they are terrorists.
> 
> If they tried to settle their differences in normal ways I would not think they are terrorists. I would think they are normal people that have an issue that needs to be settled.


if some one came and killed you off your land. would you still be a normal person? if you watched as they continued to conquer your lands before your eyes, would you be a normal person? you have very little insight or foresight.


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


the jews have always been conquered by the romans. then the most high corrupt of both these evil and misguided gangs conquers all the people of both gangs. it's happening right now and roudy is a leader among these misguided trolls


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I'm gonna need someone to translate that crap.  But...while I hire a professional psycho-speak translator, please tell us....how many times did Jews get conquered by Romans again?  And who are the people that the Jews kept conquering after they got conquered?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I am normal and I think they are terrorists.
> ...



That's a nice excuse, but when you look at a bigger global picture, you will find that Palestinian intolerance and savagery is no different than the savagery and barbarism of their fellow jihadi brethren in other parts of the world that is having problems with Muslims.  In other words, it's not about the land, it's about Islam and Muslim desire to Islamicize the world and take it back to the 7th century through the use of force and violence.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 14, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> If it were me, I'd close the thing.  It has pretty much run its course. All we have now is one guy posting the same answer over and over and over again to make sure it is on each page; this same guy will belittle what your write and belittle you for not reading what he writes, over and over again until he gets the desired reaction.  Which is what happened to me last night.  I thought that was the classic definition of an internet troll.
> 
> p.s. it was only cheap beer for me . . . .




He maintains that we (particularly me) are the trolls. So he goes over to his other forum and trolls there about the "trolls" here. 

Well it's good you figured it out.


----------



## Beelzebub (Nov 14, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



And demons.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 14, 2014)

In y


Beelzebub said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




In your case, wimps.


----------



## Beelzebub (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindful said:


> In y
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> ...



Watchooonabat?

(Check my avatar.)


----------



## Mindful (Nov 14, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In y
> ...




Please don't "thank" me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 14, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> if some one came and killed you off your land. would you still be a normal person? if you watched as they continued to conquer your lands before your eyes, would you be a normal person? you have very little insight or foresight.




Do you mean, if you purchased some land and had hysterical primitives constantly trying to kill you for your ethnicity, would you be a normal person?

 I imagine a certain siege mentality would set in after a while, but they seem to be handling the continuous onslaught well enough.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 14, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I am normal and I think they are terrorists.
> ...



Interesting analogy, a group did beat me and take my property I did not turn into a savage, I went to the police; someone broke into my house when I was gone and took my property I did not turn into a savage, I went to the police. Yes I am normal and I stayed normal.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

Ya think one of reasons Americans can't stand the Palestinians could be because their leader came on TV condemning the death of Osama Bin Laden, expressing his sorrow, and calling him a righteous man and holy Islamic Warrior? 

Just sayin'....


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Say the Jews are well aware of some of the Muslim states,they have always been the litmas test throughout history


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Interesting analogy, a group did beat me and take my property I did not turn into a savage, I went to the police; someone broke into my house when I was gone and took my property I did not turn into a savage, I went to the police. Yes I am normal and I stayed normal.


What would you have done if there was no police to go to?  If there was no law enforcement authority in your area, what would have you done then?  Because that's what Palestinian-Arabs were facing in 1948.  The official authority having jurisdiction in maintaining law and order, the British, left!  And Zionists, like a bunch hooligans, as soon as they noticed there was no cops in the area, did what street gangs do.

It was for that very reason, that Arab armies decided to go in to keep the peace.  They told the British, if you leave, we're going to go in and ensure the civil rights of non-Jews are respected.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Do you mean, if you purchased some land and had hysterical primitives constantly trying to kill you for your ethnicity, would you be a normal person?
> 
> I imagine a certain siege mentality would set in after a while, but they seem to be handling the continuous onslaught well enough.


There was no major incidents of violence between Palestinian-Arabs and Palestinian-Jews until the Zionist migration.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Camel crap, but about that can be expected from one such as you. Spin all you like but at the end of the day Israel embraces diversity while the Arab/Muslim World still believes it's a dirty word. The Gaza Strip for instance, is not just 99.8% Muslim, it's 99.8% SUNNI Muslim. These people can't or won't even tolerate other types of Muslims in their midst. Their actions and attitudes are despicable and your defense is disgustingly self-serving.
> 
> Gaza Strip - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Don't change the subject.  Your _"end of the day"_ bullshit innuendo's, do not prove your point.  It's just empty rhetoric on your part, in order to leave the illusion you just said something of substance.


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


So by you analogy Roudy....the Zionists are normal.........no they are as barbaric as Pol Pot,Stalin,hitler,the Vandals,the Assassins,Persians,Americans,British and so on.You live by a false premise.....just admit it....throughout history often the victors are the worse,steve

Often you Guys have stated that you won the Palestian land and too bad for the Palestinians...so then,if the Palestians or someone else decided to do the same as the Jews did with violence etc.,to the Palestinians......you then agree it's fine,as you Guys do....in your own words!!!!!!!!!!..............trouble is you would nuke before that happened,with your illegal nuclear weapons...wouldn't your......with the emergence of the Ultra Right Wing Nuts taking over Israel........the focus now is on the internal and external uncontrollable machinations of this right-wing.
We all realize Israel has become unstable,uncontrollable and created an internal schism....steve.......in the end it will be Jew against Jew......as we are starting to see

Roudy,give me your personal vision,with these unfolding events in Israel,for the future of Israel..


----------



## Alex. (Nov 14, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting analogy, a group did beat me and take my property I did not turn into a savage, I went to the police; someone broke into my house when I was gone and took my property I did not turn into a savage, I went to the police. Yes I am normal and I stayed normal.
> ...




I would seek those who do have the authority. I would not turn into a savage.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



The question isn't whether or not Israel is "well aware of some of the Muslim states" - what ever that silliness means - but rather whether YOU are aware of the oppression, debauchery and carnage caused by the prevailing Arab/Islamic culture in those Muslim states. Well, are you? Imagine if you can the anguish of the parents of these children:

Yazidi families struggle to find and free enslaved daughters Al Jazeera America


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting analogy, a group did beat me and take my property I did not turn into a savage, I went to the police; someone broke into my house when I was gone and took my property I did not turn into a savage, I went to the police. Yes I am normal and I stayed normal.
> ...



Wow! That camel crap is still dripping off the wall. Nice work, .


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean, if you purchased some land and had hysterical primitives constantly trying to kill you for your ethnicity, would you be a normal person?
> ...



You terrorist lovers never get it right.  At the behest of the Nazi Mufti, Muslim animals massacred and committed ethnic cleansing on the ancient Jews of Hebron.  It is because of that event that Jews decided to arm themselves and create militias to protect themselves from Muslim savages.  A civil war then ensued, and the Jews came out on top.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


I do not know what he is looking for ...  I am normal and my answer won't chnage.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean, if you purchased some land and had hysterical primitives constantly trying to kill you for your ethnicity, would you be a normal person?
> ...



Yeah ... the indigenous non-Muslims were dhimma ...abused but tolerated as long as they paid a special tax and were powerless with no rights but to the air they breathed. You eagerly dismiss the vicious nature of those "peaceful" Arab/Muslims while defending their "right" to oppress and attack those who don't share their Islamism (and we both know why).


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



Damn, you are stupid. Remarkably stupid (and I'm being as diplomatic as possible).


----------



## theliq (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> So to recap, normal people in America don't think very highly of Palestinians:


American views mean nothing frankly,Roudy..steve.... because no one believes much of what they say anymore,you have just used up all of any credibility you ever had during the Iraq war


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So to recap, normal people in America don't think very highly of Palestinians:
> ...



You're whistling past the graveyard, Princess. ONLY American opinion matters.
When the camel crap hits the fan, everyone calls America.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



You need to stop repeating what those voices in your head keep telling you.  Israel is on the front lines of Islam's war against freedom and democracy, and is doing a great job keeping the savages at bay.  Had Israel not been a Jewish state there would be no discussion of Palestine or Palestinian people.  The Arabs have been defeated but they just can't face it.  It's a matter of time for Israel to annex the West Bank, and allow the Jews to pray on the temple mount.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So to recap, normal people in America don't think very highly of Palestinians:
> ...


American views mean nothing, eh?  Okay whatever you say.  So when will you be moving to Islamabad?  I'm sure your "views" will be in line with those guys over there.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 14, 2014)

theliq,  _et al,_

OK, I can buy that US credibility suffered as a result of the leadership and political foul-up in Iraq.



theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So to recap, normal people in America don't think very highly of Palestinians:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

But each case, political military, must be judged on its own merits.  The US may be wrong from time to time.  No people, no culture, and no nation is perfect --- 100% of the time.  That doesn't change the ground truth.  And if we are comparing track records, then the past history and behaviors of the Arab Palestinian speaks for itself.  And if we look at the regional nations, compared to the Arab Palestinian, not a one of them is less successful (with the exception of Syria) then the Palestinians.  What has befallen the State of Palestine and Syria are largely failures of their own making.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I'd say based on US polls majority of Americans think otherwise.


But Americans are what, 5% of population? Hardly enough to determine normal. Apart from which many of them have an abnormal regard for apartheid systems, having historically operated their own.


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyway, in evidence of why normal people think Israel intends to steal Palestinians' natural gas...

_*IDF's Gaza assault is to control Palestinian gas, avert Israeli energy crisis*

http://www.theguardian.com

Israel's defence minister has confirmed that military plans to 'uproot Hamas' are about dominating Gaza's gas reserves_


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2014)

cnm said:


> Anyway, in evidence of why normal people think Israel intends to steal Palestinians' natural gas...
> 
> _*IDF's Gaza assault is to control Palestinian gas, avert Israeli energy crisis*
> 
> ...


YAY!!!


----------



## cnm (Nov 14, 2014)

All of which means normal people think Palestinians are the focus of Israeli efforts to keep them as Untermensch.

So normal people think Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories,
have their land and property appropriated by Israel,
are cast as uncaring,
have their misfortunes laughed at by Israel,
still hold the keys and deeds to property other people are living in,
will have their off shore gas stolen by Israel,
are the focus of Israeli efforts to keep them as Untermensch.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2014)

cnm said:


> All of which means normal people think Palestinians are the focus of Israeli efforts to keep them as Untermensch.
> 
> So normal people think Palestinians
> 
> ...


Add this to your list, Francis.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > All of which means normal people think Palestinians are the focus of Israeli efforts to keep them as Untermensch.
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Wow! That camel crap is still dripping off the wall. Nice work, .


What's up with you and camels asses?

Are you dating out of your species?


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> .


Oh, normal people.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> I do not know what he is looking for ...  I am normal and my answer won't chnage.


I asked you a direct question.  I was looking for an answer to that question. It was pretty straight forward and clear, how could you possibly not know?

What would you do if there was no police to go to?  When they broke into your house, there was no answer when you called 911, what would you do at that point?

And yes, your answer would definitely change, if there was no police to come to your rescue.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Roudy said:


> You terrorist lovers never get it right.  At the behest of the Nazi Mufti, Muslim animals massacred and committed ethnic cleansing on the ancient Jews of Hebron.  It is because of that event that Jews decided to arm themselves and create militias to protect themselves from Muslim savages.  A civil war then ensued, and the Jews came out on top.


Much like a neutered dog, you don't get it, do you?  I said no major violence until "after" the Zionist migration.  The Hebron riots were at the time of the migration.  Riots, that Zionists started.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Yeah ... the indigenous non-Muslims were dhimma ...abused but tolerated as long as they paid a special tax and were powerless with no rights but to the air they breathed. You eagerly dismiss the vicious nature of those "peaceful" Arab/Muslims while defending their "right" to oppress and attack those who don't share their Islamism (and we both know why).


Not according to historical records kept by the UN.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> I would seek those who do have the authority. I would not turn into a savage.


Oh, so you did answer!  Please disregard my other post, I thought you hadn't answered and I was wrong.

So you'd seek those who do have the authority?  That's pretty normal.  I think we'd all do that.  The problem is, the "authority", vacated the area.  Or should I say, "abdicated".  Once the Mandate ended and the British bailed, there was no authority to turn to.

So there's no authority to turn to, these people keep coming back and breaking into your home, is it safe to say at this point, you're thinking about how to put a stop to these break-ins yourself?  In order to stop a savage, you might have to be a savage.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I would seek those who do have the authority. I would not turn into a savage.
> ...


There is always a recognized authority. Most times the person just has to look for it.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> There is always a recognized authority. Most times the person just has to look for it.


Ah. As a matter of curiosity, who/what was the recognised authority in the case referred to?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> All of which means normal people think Palestinians are the focus of Israeli efforts to keep them as Untermensch.
> 
> So normal people think Palestinians
> 
> ...



Is repeating the same stupid buzz terms and platitudes over and over and over again like a mindless parrot considered normal?

It looks more like an obsessive-compulsive disorder to me.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Anyway, in evidence of why normal people think Israel intends to steal Palestinians' natural gas...
> 
> _*IDF's Gaza assault is to control Palestinian gas, avert Israeli energy crisis*
> 
> ...



Woo. You are a one-trick pony, Princess.
Evidently you saw the misleading headline but didn't actually read that Guardian POS. Ya'alon - according to the article - is of the opinion that Hamas will use any revenue from any source not to improve the lives of Gazans but rather to fund their terrorist activities. He didn't have the same opinion of the PA.
"Proceeds of a Palestinian gas sale to Israel would likely not trickle down to help an impoverished Palestinian public. Rather, based on Israel's past experience, the proceeds will likely serve to fund further terror attacks against Israel…
A gas transaction with the Palestinian Authority [PA] will, by definition, involve Hamas. Hamas will either benefit from the royalties or it will sabotage the project and launch attacks against Fatah, the gas installations, Israel – or all three… It is clear that without an overall military operation to uproot Hamas control of Gaza, no drilling work can take place without the consent of the radical Islamic movement."


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, in evidence of why normal people think Israel intends to steal Palestinians' natural gas...
> ...



A most appropriate response! The article does not support CNM's claim that "Israel intends to steal Palestinians' natural gas..." but rather that Ya'alon believes any revenue that reaches Hamas will be used to fund terrorism and not to help those hapless Gazans. Ya'alon goes on to say Hamas must be sidelined or destroyed, not that Israel plans to control or steal their gas. The headline is misleading, the article _incredibly_ lame and CNM is a liar. Go figure.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah ... the indigenous non-Muslims were dhimma ...abused but tolerated as long as they paid a special tax and were powerless with no rights but to the air they breathed. You eagerly dismiss the vicious nature of those "peaceful" Arab/Muslims while defending their "right" to oppress and attack those who don't share their Islamism (and we both know why).
> ...


 
Really? Could you post a link to those UN "historical records?"


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! That camel crap is still dripping off the wall. Nice work, .
> ...



The only poster to even mention camel's asses is you, Princess. So are YOU dating out of your species ... again?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> The only poster to even mention camel's asses is you, Princess. So are YOU dating out of your species ... again?



I do believe Billo is getting to the age where he can only manage one hump and not two.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > All of which means normal people think Palestinians are the focus of Israeli efforts to keep them as Untermensch.
> ...



This is what he's trying to do.

http://www.ufobc.ca/Reports/Images/puppet.jpg


----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The only poster to even mention camel's asses is you, Princess. So are YOU dating out of your species ... again?
> ...




You mean he likes Dromedary's?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> There is always a recognized authority. Most times the person just has to look for it.


Then who was the recognized authority you are referring to?

Irgun?  Their a Jewish terrorist group.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 15, 2014)

Mindful said:


> You mean he likes Dromedary's?




I do know he's not Bactrian the saddle again, anyway.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> The only poster to even mention camel's asses is you, Princess. So are YOU dating out of your species ... again?


Where the hell do you think you get camel crap from?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The only poster to even mention camel's asses is you, Princess. So are YOU dating out of your species ... again?
> ...


 
I'm sure I don't know but perhaps you would tell me. After all, you've been slinging it here for years.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Really? Could you post a link to those UN "historical records?"


Okay.



> _ "... We wish to point out here that *the Jewish population of Palestine who lived there before the War never had any trouble with their Arab neighbours. They enjoyed the same rights and privileges as their fellow Ottoman citizens*, and never agitated for the Declaration of November 1917. It is the Zionists outside Palestine who worked for the Balfour Declaration ...
> - Winston Churchill_


Back to you, camel butt!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You terrorist lovers never get it right.  At the behest of the Nazi Mufti, Muslim animals massacred and committed ethnic cleansing on the ancient Jews of Hebron.  It is because of that event that Jews decided to arm themselves and create militias to protect themselves from Muslim savages.  A civil war then ensued, and the Jews came out on top.
> ...



  Actually you don't get it, do you?  Ancients Jews of Hebron had been there for centuries.  The Arab Mufti leader went to Germany and became a Nazi, and that's when the Arabs attacked and murdered the Jews of Hebron.  It was the Arabs that were instigated by the Mufti and committed the first attack and slaughter of ancient Jews.  So the Arabs started a civil war that they lost. Get your head out of your ass and stop lying and spreading propaganda.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > There is always a recognized authority. Most times the person just has to look for it.
> ...


Irgun was a militia created after the Hebron massacre to protect Jewish communities.

You see how it all began when Arab IslamoNazi animals decided to slaughter Jews and get away with it?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Could you post a link to those UN "historical records?"
> ...


 
Certainly when compared to Europe's treatment of her Jews, the Arabs of that time seem tolerant but it's just a matter of degree. Take the case of the Egyptian-Ottoman War (1831-1833). You will learn that the region's Jews were killied, expelled, enslaved and/or forced to convert to Islam. Additionally the Bedouins regularly attacked the villages and killed, expelled or enslaved the inhabitants.
Clearly WW1 spelled the end of the relatively calm relations but the existence of Jews did not instigate the Arab violence but rather the end of Ottoman rule and the rise of nationalist movements all over the Mideast did. You are barking up the wrong tree ... again.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 15, 2014)

Roudy, Billo_Really,  _et al,_

I think we need to move forward a bit.  It serves no useful purpose to dwell on events of six, seven, eight and nine decades ago, during a period of hostile evolution.  These events cannot be changes.  And the association between the factors that can solve todays issue are very remote to the pol-mil conditions of these distant periods.  What we see historically in the Palestinian Black Hand or the Irgun has little impact on the potential for solutions to the evolved situation of today.



Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Either each side wants to solve the never ending battle between the cultures, or, then don't.

I do not believe that the Arab Palestinian wants to establish a peaceful settlement and begin the process to the mediation of grievances.  I don't think the leadership of the Palestinian people want a better life for their people.  And I don't believe the people of the State of Palestine have as a goal, --- peace, security and prosperity.  They have been fighting for so long that they are a new species in a culture that does not know any other way.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Challenger (Nov 15, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Roudy, Billo_Really,  _et al,_
> 
> I think we need to move forward a bit.  It serves no useful purpose to dwell on events of six, seven, eight and nine decades ago, during a period of hostile evolution.  These events cannot be changes.  And the association between the factors that can solve todays issue are very remote to the pol-mil conditions of these distant periods.  What we see historically in the Palestinian Black Hand or the Irgun has little impact on the potential for solutions to the evolved situation of today.
> 
> ...



This demonstrates quite clearly you have never met  or spoken to a Palestinian in your life.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 15, 2014)

Challenger,  _et al,_

Of course, my personal experiences are a bit dated.



Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy, Billo_Really,  _et al,_
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

This would be quite wrong.  But it is interesting that you challenge the ideas that:

Arab Palestinian DOES NOT wants to establish a peaceful settlement and begin the process to the mediation of grievances.
Arab Palestinian leadership of the Palestinian people DOES NOT want a better life for their people.
The Arab Palestinian people DO NOT have as a goal, --- peace, security and prosperity.
I wonder just what you see in the most recent past (contemporary history), that suggests: 

The Arab Palestinian working for better political, economic and social changes and scientific progress.
The Arab Palestinian working to settle their disputes by peaceful means.
The Arab Palestinian working towards the maintenance of regional peace and security.
I wonder just what you see in the Political platform of the Arab Palestinian that suggests they are working to establish a stable and uncontested government to build a thriving nation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  _et al,_
> 
> Of course, my personal experiences are a bit dated.
> 
> ...



I wonder that too.  Very much so.  It will be interesting to see what kind of answers, if any, that you get, because I see no evidence that Palestine wants peace.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> The headline is misleading, the article _incredibly_ lame and CNM is a liar. Go figure.


Why is Israel selling Palestine's gas? Has Palestine ceded the gas to Israel? If not, Palestinians' natural gas is being stolen by Israel, as normal people think.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyway, where were we? Right, it was 'what do normal people think of the Palestinians?' Well, normal people think Palestinians are restricted in movement by the refusal of the occupying power to issue appropriate travel documents.

_*Refusal to grant travel documents traps family in Gaza for 10 years*

http://www.unrwa.org

in direct violation of Article 13 of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights, which states that “Everyone has the right to leave any country, including his own, and to return to his country.”_

So normal people think Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories,
have their land and property appropriated by Israel,
are cast as uncaring,
have their misfortunes laughed at by Israel,
still hold the keys and deeds to property other people are living in,
will have their off shore gas stolen by Israel,
are the focus of Israeli efforts to keep them as Untermensch,
are restricted in movement by the refusal of the occupying power to issue appropriate travel documents.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Anyway, where were we? Right, it was 'what do normal people think of the Palestinians?' Well, normal people think Palestinians are restricted in movement by the refusal of the occupying power to issue appropriate travel documents.
> 
> _*Refusal to grant travel documents traps family in Gaza for 10 years*
> 
> ...


Add this to your list of what normal people think. .


12. Palestine does not want peace.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> I wonder just what you see in the Political platform of the Arab Palestinian that suggests they are working to establish a stable and uncontested government to build a thriving nation.



Normal people see Palestinians make concessions to Israel, upon which the goal posts are moved by Israel.

So normal people think Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories,
have their land and property appropriated by Israel,
are cast as uncaring,
have their misfortunes laughed at by Israel,
still hold the keys and deeds to property other people are living in,
will have their off shore gas stolen by Israel,
are the focus of Israeli efforts to keep them as Untermensch,
are restricted in movement by the refusal of the occupying power to issue appropriate travel documents,
have the goal posts moved when concessions are made to Israel.


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder just what you see in the Political platform of the Arab Palestinian that suggests they are working to establish a stable and uncontested government to build a thriving nation.
> ...


You seem to know fairly enough, can you elaborate on each and every point you made?
For example:
1.live under apartheid regimes - The Palestinians of Gaza/WB? 
Where is the specific line determining apartheid? 
Since when?
Which laws are completely unjustified, and which are partly justified, discussing the outcome.

I Know its gonna take a little while but I'll be glad discussing those in a new thread, each and every one, take your time.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > There is always a recognized authority. Most times the person just has to look for it.
> ...


Palestine has sought and received assistance from the UN,  Iran and Russia to name a few yet they still resort to terrorism.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The headline is misleading, the article _incredibly_ lame and CNM is a liar. Go figure.
> ...



In order for normal people to believe that, they would have to be as ignorant as you (and I believe that to be impossible).
_Israel neither extracts nor sells anyone's gas_. 
The article you posted - authored by someone named Nafeez Ahmed - not only does not support your contention but also _fails miserably_ to support Ahmed's conclusions. Please read the camel crap you post _before_ posting it. Thank you. Sheesh.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Anyway, where were we? Right, it was 'what do normal people think of the Palestinians?' Well, normal people think Palestinians are restricted in movement by the refusal of the occupying power to issue appropriate travel documents.
> 
> _*Refusal to grant travel documents traps family in Gaza for 10 years*
> 
> ...



Why won't Egypt allow their Pali brethren to come and go and why would UNRWA publish such an obvious piece of misleading camel fluff? It seems, to normal peeps, that UNRWA has become waaay more than a nanny to those hapless "refugees."

The U.N. Handmaiden of Hamas Foundation for Defense of Democracies


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm, _ et al,_

This is a complete distortion of the facts.  There are two issues here.

The entry and exit of a person at a border crossing point.
The issue of travel documents.



cnm said:


> Anyway, where were we? Right, it was 'what do normal people think of the Palestinians?' Well, normal people think Palestinians are restricted in movement by the refusal of the occupying power to issue appropriate travel documents.
> 
> _*Refusal to grant travel documents traps family in Gaza for 10 years*
> 
> ...


*(OBSERVATION AND REFERENCE)*

Yes, it says: 


			
				217 A (III). Universal Declaration of Human Rights  said:
			
		

> *Article 13
> *
> (1) Everyone has the right to freedom of movement and residence within the borders of each state.
> 
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

You will note that it *does not say*, that "Everyone has the right to ENTER any country."  Every border crossing point has two sides to it.  You exit one country and you enter another country.  Israel is NOT denying the exit of "Mona" out of Palestine (the State of since 1988), merely denying entry into sovereign Israeli territory. 

They are caught in a complicated conflict of identification and denied their right to citizenship: Egypt cannot re-issue the Khrais family’s expired travel documents, which are only given to Palestinians living outside of Palestine. However, the family cannot apply for travel documents from the Palestinian Authority, as Israel denies them official Palestinian identification. “Everyone has the right to a nationality”, states Article 15 of the UDHR. By denying identification to Palestinians who lack second citizenship, the Israeli authorities also violate the human right to nationality.
*SOURCE:* Refusal to grant travel documents traps family in Gaza for 10 years UNRWA​
This is NOT a case of Israel arbitrarily depriving "Mona" of her nationality.   She is a citizen of the State of Palestine, inside the State of Palestine.  Each State has inherent responsibilities; Israel has no authority to issue "official Palestinian identification" because they are not representatives of the Palestinian Government.  The "State of Palestine" must issue the relevant travel documents.  _(The US issues Passports to US Citizens, it doesn't issue Canadian Passports.  Vice Versa  The Canada issues Passports to Canadian Citizens, it doesn't issue US Passports.) _The travel documents are issued by the country to which you are a citizen.  If Palestine _(the State of)_ and HAMAS _(the Government of the State of Palestine)_ were credible, they would be able to issue the appropriate travel documents.  

THEN, you need to get a "visa."  A visa is a document from the country you want to visit giving you permission to enter. You must obtain a visa from the embassy or consulate of the country you are seeking to visit. Each country has its own specific visa requirements.  Israel, Egypt, Jordan, etc, etc, etc, is under no obligation to allow entry based on Palestinian travel documents.  When I traveled the Middle East, I received my visa by taking my Passport to the appropriate consulate here in the US.  They stamped the visa inside my Passport.  There have been occasions when a bought a visa at a control point and customs/immigration station.  

I assume that since the Pro-Palestinians contingent, here in this forum (USMB), are so familiar with the area, that they would know all about this.  And since they claim that HAMAS and the State of Palestine are so highly thought of in the world, that they would know how to get a Palestinian Passport and where all the foreign consulates are in Gaza and the West Bank.

But, in this case, I don't see the wrong doing being done by Israel.  If "Mona" cannot find a Passport Office in Gaza, maybe someone here could help her.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> For example:
> 1.live under apartheid regimes - The Palestinians of Gaza/WB?
> Where is the specific line determining apartheid?
> Since when?
> Which laws are completely unjustified, and which are partly justified, discussing the outcome.


Let the writer from Haaretz speak for me here.

_*Yes, it is apartheid *

http://www.haaretz.com

Let's let old Carter be, so he may let sleeping warriors lie; he will not be back. The contents of his words, however, should not be ignored. "Apartheid," he said, "apartheid" - a dark, scary word coined by Afrikaners and meaning segregation, racial segregation. 


What does he want from us, that evil man: What do we have to do with apartheid? Does a separation fence constitute separation? Do separate roads for Jewish settlers and Palestinians really separate? Are Palestinian enclaves between Jewish settlements Bantustans? 


There is no hint of similarity between South Africa and Israel, and only a sick mind could draw such shadowy connections between them. Roadblocks and inspections at every turn; licenses and permits for every little matter; the arbitrary seizure of land; special privileges in water use; cheap, hard labor; forming and uniting families by bureaucratic whim - none of these are apartheid, in any way. They are an incontrovertible security necessity, period. _

_The white Afrikaners, too, had reasons for their segregation policy; they, too, felt threatened - a great evil was at their door, and they were frightened, out to defend themselves. Unfortunately, however, all good reasons for apartheid are bad reasons; apartheid always has a reason, and it never has a justification. And what acts like apartheid, is run like apartheid and harasses like apartheid, is not a duck - it is apartheid. Nor does it even solve the problem of fear: Today, everyone knows that all apartheid will inevitably reach its sorry end._


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > For example:
> ...


I Assumed you know quite enough which is why I'd like to discuss each and every point you made, so lets talk about what you know instead of a random copy-paste you made using Google Search.
And by the way, I boycott Haaretz just like you do.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Palestine has sought and received assistance from the UN,  Iran and Russia to name a few yet they still resort to terrorism.


It seems you decline to nominate the always available authority to which Palestinians should have appealed at the time.

I suggest this is because it didn't exist but you are not prepared to back down from an untenable position.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Certainly when compared to Europe's treatment of her Jews, the Arabs of that time seem tolerant but it's just a matter of degree. Take the case of the Egyptian-Ottoman War (1831-1833). You will learn that the region's Jews were killied, expelled, enslaved and/or forced to convert to Islam. Additionally the Bedouins regularly attacked the villages and killed, expelled or enslaved the inhabitants.


Not that I'm disputing it, but where's your link for that?



SAYIT said:


> Clearly WW1 spelled the end of the relatively calm relations but *the existence of Jews did not instigate the Arab violence* but rather the end of Ottoman rule and the rise of nationalist movements all over the Mideast did. You are barking up the wrong tree ... again.


Am I?  Let's see...

According to your link...
_*"...the existence of Jews did not instigate the Arab violence..."*_​
That is correct.  It was the introduction of Zionists and the apartheid, racist, hostility they brought with them, that instigated Arab violence.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I Assumed you know quite enough which is why I'd like to discuss each and every point you made, so lets talk about what you know instead of a random copy-paste you made using Google Search.
> And by the way, I boycott Haaretz just like you do.


If the conditions stated in that article are not enough to show you why normal people think Palestinians live under apartheid regimes I can do no better.

Perhaps you can convince normal people that Palestinians do not live under apartheid regimes. Feel free.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> I think we need to move forward a bit.  It serves no useful purpose to dwell on events of six, seven, eight and nine decades ago, during a period of hostile evolution.  These events cannot be changes.  And the association between the factors that can solve todays issue are very remote to the pol-mil conditions of these distant periods.  What we see historically in the Palestinian Black Hand or the Irgun has little impact on the potential for solutions to the evolved situation of today.


You cannot move forward until you determine the cause of the problem.  No problem can be solved until you break it down to the causal level.  If you do not know how a problem came into existence, then you'll have no idea on how to find the right  solution.



RoccoR said:


> I do not believe that the Arab Palestinian wants to establish a peaceful settlement and begin the process to the mediation of grievances.  I don't think the leadership of the Palestinian people want a better life for their people.  And I don't believe the people of the State of Palestine have as a goal, --- peace, security and prosperity.  They have been fighting for so long that they are a new species in a culture that does not know any other way.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


It's not what you don't believe about the Palestinian leadership, it's what you don't believe about the Israeli leadership, which is the problem.  That through their barbaric, tyrannical actions, they are causing the majority of the violence.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine has sought and received assistance from the UN,  Iran and Russia to name a few yet they still resort to terrorism.
> ...


Did not exist? We are talking an entire history here.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Haaretz  is well known


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Palestine has sought and received assistance from the UN,  Iran and Russia to name a few yet they still resort to terrorism.


You're dodging the question.  Who was the policing authority in the area that could put a stop to the violence in 1948?  Receiving assistance, is not enforcing the law.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Did not exist? We are talking an entire history here.


No we're not, we're talking about a specific time in history.  The time immediately after the Mandate when the British left the area.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine has sought and received assistance from the UN,  Iran and Russia to name a few yet they still resort to terrorism.
> ...


of course it is,  look at the sanctions on Iran.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2014)

The myth of apartheid.


The Myths Wall of Truth


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> of course it is,  look at the sanctions on Iran.


Stop trying to change the subject.  Who did the Palestinian's have to go to, to stop the violence against them from Jewish terrorist groups like Irgun?


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Here is a former Minister of Education. Do you boycott her also? Maybe a bit of divestment? Anyway:

_*This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel*

http://www.globalresearch.ca

If that were not enough, the generals commanding the region frequently issue further orders, regulations, instructions and rules (let us not forget: they are the lords of the land). By now they have requisitioned further lands for the purpose of constructing “Jewish only” roads. Wonderful roads, wide roads, well-paved roads, brightly lit at night–all that on stolen land. When a Palestinian drives on such a road, his vehicle is confiscated and he is sent on his way.


On one occasion I witnessed such an encounter between a driver and a soldier who was taking down the details before confiscating the vehicle and sending its owner away. “Why?” I asked the soldier. “It’s an order–this is a Jews-only road”, he replied. I inquired as to where was the sign indicating this fact and instructing [other] drivers not to use it. His answer was nothing short of amazing. “It is his responsibility to know it, and besides, what do you want us to do, put up a sign here and let some antisemitic reporter or journalist take a photo so he that can show the world that Apartheid exists here?_”


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Mindful said:


> The myth of apartheid.
> 
> 
> The Myths Wall of Truth


Your myth is a lie.

There are many laws in Israel that make Israeli-Arabs 2nd class citizens, like the Nakba Law.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The myth of apartheid.
> ...


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh, let me say my 'quotes' of Mandela on apartheid in the Occupied Terrritories in a letter to Friedman are not so. It was 'satire' written by another.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Here is a former Minister of Education. Do you boycott her also? Maybe a bit of divestment? Anyway:
> 
> _*This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel*
> 
> ...



Global Research? Really? Aren't they famous for publishing "North Korea, a Land of Human Achievement, Love and Joy?" You sure can pick 'em.


Globalresearch.ca - RationalWiki


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Did not exist? We are talking an entire history here.


No, we are talking of an instance in time.

edit...And Iran and Russia are authorities?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Oh, let me say my 'quotes' of Mandela on apartheid in the Occupied Terrritories in a letter to Friedman are not so. It was 'satire' written by another.


 
You do quote a lot of shady and bogus sources. Perhaps you should actually read what you post BEFORE posting it. It will make you seem less of a MORON.
Just sayin'.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Global Research? Really? Aren't they famous for publishing "North Korea, a Land of Human Achievement, Love and Joy?" You sure can pick 'em.


I see you have boycotted the former Education Minister. And divested her as well.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> You do quote a lot of shady and bogus sources. Perhaps you should actually read what you post BEFORE posting it. It will make you seem less of a MORON.
> Just sayin'.


I wonder you see a difference in the sources, you will deny it all anyway.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The myth of apartheid.
> ...



What about the Nakba Law - which grants Israel's Finance Minister the authority to reduce the budget of state-funded bodies that openly reject Israel as a Jewish state - makes Israeli Arabs into 2nd class citizens?


----------



## MaryL (Nov 15, 2014)

Most of the world is negative on Israel? Israel is such a small place, and is no way a threat to world peace. But just about any Muslim country that is at war with Isreal is also a threat to world peace, how does the "world" deal with that? It was Muslims that attacked the free world on Sept. 11 2001.  Islam has no qualms about attacking innocent people, because they want to define innocence. Sickening.


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I Assumed you know quite enough which is why I'd like to discuss each and every point you made, so lets talk about what you know instead of a random copy-paste you made using Google Search.
> ...


 You misunderstood me again, I want you to describe in detail why you think the Palestinians live in apartheid regime, provide raw evidence.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really,  _et al,_

We are not taking about a diagnostic exercise on an inanimate object.



Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need to move forward a bit.  It serves no useful purpose to dwell on events of six, seven, eight and nine decades ago, during a period of hostile evolution.  These events cannot be changes.  And the association between the factors that can solve todays issue are very remote to the pol-mil conditions of these distant periods.  What we see historically in the Palestinian Black Hand or the Irgun has little impact on the potential for solutions to the evolved situation of today.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The first elemental cause of the problem is the inability of the Arab Palestinian to adopt the codification of the principles of international law concerning friendly relations and co-operation among States, and the essential principle that all States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful means and in such a manner as that international peace and security and justice are not endangered.  *It is no more complicated then that;* seek early and just settlement of their international disputes by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements.



Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that the Arab Palestinian wants to establish a peaceful settlement and begin the process to the mediation of grievances.  I don't think the leadership of the Palestinian people want a better life for their people.  And I don't believe the people of the State of Palestine have as a goal, --- peace, security and prosperity.  They have been fighting for so long that they are a new species in a culture that does not know any other way.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I think you have this ass-backwards.  It is not the Israelis that have been brutal, savage and vicious _(your word "barbaric")_ in the last half-century.  It was the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) that practically invented suicide bombing, perfected hijackings and piracy, and international massacres as in the Olympic Team.  Barbaric is the word we use when innocents are held hostage, shot in the back of the head and their body dumped on the tarmac.  Savage is a word we apply to a people that pirate a ship and brutally kill a wheelchair bound passenger and roll him off into the sea.  Vicious is a word we use to describe the kidnapping and murder of three teenage seminary students.  

When the Israelis impose a hardship and constraint, _(your word "tyrannical")_ on the HoAP, it is not unjust or undeserving, but a reasonable-man precaution in maintaining "effective control" of a general population that exhibits both Psychopathic and Sociopathic behaviors, unable to distinguish between right and wrong --- or --- good and evil.    

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You do quote a lot of shady and bogus sources. Perhaps you should actually read what you post BEFORE posting it. It will make you seem less of a MORON.
> ...


 
???
English please.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> You misunderstood me again, I want you to describe in detail why you think the Palestinians live in apartheid regime, provide raw evidence.


Why do you reject separate roads as evidence of apartheid, ('separate hood')?

And when do you get to describe in detail why you think Palestinians don't live in apartheid regimes?


[edited]


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Global Research? Really? Aren't they famous for publishing "North Korea, a Land of Human Achievement, Love and Joy?" You sure can pick 'em.
> 
> 
> Globalresearch.ca - RationalWiki


Didn't mommy tell you, ad hominems are not valid rebuttals?

GR is a non-aligned, non-partisan, un-biased media outlet.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> You misunderstood me again, I want you to describe in detail why you think the Palestinians live in apartheid regime, provide raw evidence.



Good luck with that.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Global Research? Really? Aren't they famous for publishing "North Korea, a Land of Human Achievement, Love and Joy?" You sure can pick 'em.
> ...


 
According to WIKI it's a whack-job site with a definite bias.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Did not exist? We are talking an entire history here.
> ...


Yes in the sense they provide assistance therefore have a measure of control over the Pal


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> What about the Nakba Law - which grants Israel's Finance Minister the authority to reduce the budget of state-funded bodies that openly reject Israel as a Jewish state - makes Israeli Arabs into 2nd class citizens?


Yes.

Next question.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > of course it is,  look at the sanctions on Iran.
> ...


I am not changing the subject I was responsive to your statement.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> According to WIKI it's a whack-job site with a definite bias.


It's won several major awards in journalism and is linked to more college university library's than any other media outlet.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Good luck with that.



C'mon, I've posted hard evidence by the bucket load as to why normal people think Paletinians live under apartheid regimes. Here's some more.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> I am not changing the subject I was responsive to your statement.


No, you didn't respond to my statement and yes, you were trying to change the subject.

I asked you who the Pals had to turn to in 1948 and you started talking about sanctions on Iran.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Yes in the sense they provide assistance therefore have a measure of control over the Pal


How does_* "...control over the Pal..."*_, stop Jewish terrorism?


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Yes in the sense they provide assistance therefore have a measure of control over the Pal


So therefore 'terrorist' groups are 'authorities' because they provide assistance and therefore have a measure of control over the Palestinians.

This is ludicrous, I'm out.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> So therefore 'terrorist' groups are 'authorities' because they provide assistance and therefore have a measure of control over the Palestinians.
> 
> This is ludicrous, I'm out.


*Alex* is a typical internet troll.

He's *Kondor3-lite.*


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> According to WIKI it's a whack-job site with a definite bias.


As though what the former Education Minister wrote is not backed up by evidence.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Mindful said:


>


Is that supposed to be news?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Nakba Law - which grants Israel's Finance Minister the authority to reduce the budget of state-funded bodies that openly reject Israel as a Jewish state - makes Israeli Arabs into 2nd class citizens?
> ...


 
OK ... I will rephrase:
What about the Nakba Law - which grants Israel's Finance Minister the authority to reduce the budget of state-funded bodies that openly reject Israel as a Jewish state - makes Israeli Arabs into 2nd class citizens?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> OK ... I will rephrase:
> What about the Nakba Law - which grants Israel's Finance Minister the authority to reduce the budget of state-funded bodies that openly reject Israel as a Jewish state - makes Israeli Arabs into 2nd class citizens?


The Nakba Law only affects one group of people.


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > You misunderstood me again, I want you to describe in detail why you think the Palestinians live in apartheid regime, provide raw evidence.
> ...


I'm just wondering why you made a statement that the Palestinians living in Israel(I assume? I mean those living in Gaza are not living under Israeli rule) - living in apartheid, please explain, the way I see it you're just repeating a statement absolutely wrong that have been made a couple of times, so please lets start with this one.
You are the accusing side so please share with us the evidence for such accusation, that's the way it works, and I also ask you to start a new thread where we can discuss that properly and challenge others to join as well, when you do provide anything close to evidence - like a good debate - it will be my turn to disprove it, but you cannot start with a statement and consider it true without any ground, don't you agree?


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> A most appropriate response! The article does not support CNM's claim that "Israel intends to steal Palestinians' natural gas..." but rather that Ya'alon believes any revenue that reaches Hamas will be used to fund terrorism and not to help those hapless Gazans. Ya'alon goes on to say Hamas must be sidelined or destroyed, not that Israel plans to control or steal their gas. The headline is misleading, the article _incredibly_ lame and CNM is a liar. Go figure.



_*IDF's Gaza assault is to control Palestinian gas, avert Israeli energy crisis*

http://www.theguardian.com

According to Anais Antreasyan in the University of California's Journal of Palestine Studies, the most respected English language journal devoted to the Arab-Israeli conflict, Israel's stranglehold over Gaza has been designed to make "Palestinian access to the Marine-1 and Marine-2 gas wells impossible." Israel's long-term goal "besides preventing the Palestinians from exploiting their own resources, is to integrate the gas fields off Gaza into the adjacent Israeli offshore installations." This is part of a wider strategy of: 

"…. separating the Palestinians from their land and natural resources in order to exploit them, and, as a consequence, blocking Palestinian economic development. Despite all formal agreements to the contrary, Israel continues to manage all the natural resources nominally under the jurisdiction of the PA, from land and water to maritime and hydrocarbon resources."_


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's the IDF executing a Palestinian boy in cold blood.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I'm just wondering why you made a statement that the Palestinians living in Israel(I assume? I mean those living in Gaza are not living under Israeli rule) - living in apartheid, please explain, the way I see it you're just repeating a statement absolutely wrong that have been made a couple of times, so please lets start with this one.
> You are the accusing side so please share with us the evidence for such accusation, that's the way it works, and I also ask you to start a new thread where we can discuss that properly and challenge others to join as well, when you do provide anything close to evidence - like a good debate - it will be my turn to disprove it, but you cannot start with a statement and consider it true without any ground, don't you agree?


This thread will do.
So why do you not accept separation of roads as proof normal people think Palestinians live under apartheid regimes? How much more proof of separate roads do you require?

Where is your evidence that normal people do not consider Palestinians live under apartheid regimes? I keep providing evidence and you keep ignoring it. Here is some again.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Yes in the sense they provide assistance therefore have a measure of control over the Pal
> ...


Their terrorist actions that way the Pal can be taken seriously


----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Yes in the sense they provide assistance therefore have a measure of control over the Pal
> ...


I agree you are out. Your statement is nonsense.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I agree you are out. Your statement is nonsense.


Yes, absolutely, I agree. It is an extension of your position. I said it is ludicrous.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2014)

*1939 Palestinian Flag. What does it look like? Surprised?*

*1939 Palestinian Flag. What does it look like Surprised *


----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Of course not. It's already well known.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2014)

David Saks claims that the comparison of Israel's policies in the West Bank (Gaza having been evacuated in 2005) is fundamentally false, since Israel and the Palestinian territories are in a state of war, with Israeli population centers continuously bombarded from Gaza. Saks says that the Israelis have responded to this situation with checkpoints, curfews, security fences, segregated road systems, military incursions, and other similar measures, which impact negatively on the everyday life of ordinary Palestinians, and indeed, he says, it is legitimate to demand of Israelis that they not go further than is necessary in ensuring their safety. However, he asserts it is false to accuse the Israelis of apartheid-like strategies when they are facing military threats that have no parallel in pre-1994 South Africa.

Wiki.


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just wondering why you made a statement that the Palestinians living in Israel(I assume? I mean those living in Gaza are not living under Israeli rule) - living in apartheid, please explain, the way I see it you're just repeating a statement absolutely wrong that have been made a couple of times, so please lets start with this one.
> ...


I Guess you know everything so answer my questions;

1.Propaganda, but lets go on with it, why am I not allowed to go drive into Syria with my car?
Additionally - Do any of the Palestinians have all the requirements for having a fitting Israeli driving license(Car test, insurance, taxes) to be able to use Israeli roads without risking lives of other drivers? 

2.Separated roads in the West Bank means the WB Palestinians can only drive on their own roads, they are not Israelis so why would we allow them to use Israeli roads in the first place? lets ignore the fact they enjoy some Israeli roads just for the sake of the debate.

3.Due to the daily basis events of Palestinians assaulting Israelis, blocking roads, infiltrating Israeli land, how can you guarantee the Palestinians of the West Bank will stop their violent aggression towards Israelis? (Don't forget they were far more violent when there was no wall, and no separated roads, including less checkpoints)

At your free time.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The headline is misleading, the article _incredibly_ lame and CNM is a liar. Go figure.
> ...



Ha ha ha. Palestine's gas?  The only gas that Palestine has is the one coming out of its ass.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Roudy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...





What in the heck is this guy talking about?


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> At your free time.


You dispute apartheid exists while seeking to excuse it. Why not just openly admit it? Everyone else knows it exists.

[edited]


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm,  et al,

Where is this gas derived from?



cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The headline is misleading, the article _incredibly_ lame and CNM is a liar. Go figure.
> ...


*(QUESTION)*

How did you determine it was stolen?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just wondering why you made a statement that the Palestinians living in Israel(I assume? I mean those living in Gaza are not living under Israeli rule) - living in apartheid, please explain, the way I see it you're just repeating a statement absolutely wrong that have been made a couple of times, so please lets start with this one.
> ...



About two million Arab Muslims live as Israeli citizens with the same exact rights as others, who travel on any road they feel like.  That means your map isn't worth any more than toilet paper.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha. Palestine's gas?  The only gas that Palestine has is the one coming out of its ass.
> ...


His area of expertise, asses, I imagine.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > At your free time.
> ...


It exists in your dreams maybe. Who is this everyone?  Muslims and Nazis? Well they should know a thing or two about that, considering they are experts practicing it.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There has to first be a "Palestine" for it to have gas, you ass. 

There has never been a Palestinian nation in history, ever.  The land was ottoman property for 700 years and then British for the rest.


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> How did you determine it was stolen?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R


_*IDF's Gaza assault is to control Palestinian gas, avert Israeli energy crisis*_

http://www.theguardian.com

_According to Anais Antreasyan in the University of California's Journal of Palestine Studies, the most respected English language journal devoted to the Arab-Israeli conflict, Israel's stranglehold over Gaza has been designed to make "Palestinian access to the Marine-1 and Marine-2 gas wells impossible." Israel's long-term goal "besides preventing the Palestinians from exploiting their own resources, is to integrate the gas fields off Gaza into the adjacent Israeli offshore installations." This is part of a wider strategy of: 

"…. separating the Palestinians from their land and natural resources in order to exploit them, and, as a consequence, blocking Palestinian economic development. Despite all formal agreements to the contrary, Israel continues to manage all the natural resources nominally under the jurisdiction of the PA, from land and water to maritime and hydrocarbon resources."_


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Roudy said:


> It exists in your dreams maybe. Who is this everyone?


Normal people.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > How did you determine it was stolen?
> ...



So what that means is an invented identity and an invented country is jealous that Israel on its own was able to discover gas fields in an area of the sea that Gazans would have absolutely zero rights to, even if Gaza was a nation.   And now the greedy savages want a part of what doesn't belong to them.

Unless of course Arabs are talking about all of Israel being Palestine, which in that case both you and they are out of your fucking minds as usual.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It exists in your dreams maybe. Who is this everyone?
> ...



Don't bunch yourself with normal people. I just posted what most normal Americans think about Palestinians. 

What was that again, Achmed?  You guys don't care what Americans think?  I bet you don't....I bet you don't...


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Roudy said:


> So what that means is an invented identity and an invented country is jealous that Israel on its own was able to discover gas fields in an area of the sea that Gazans would have absolutely zero rights to, even if Gaza was a a nation.   And now the greedy savages want a part of what doesn't belong to them.


What it means is that normal people think Palestinian agreements with Israel will be broken at Israel's convenience.

So normal people think Palestinians

live under apartheid regimes,
have their opinions suppressed,
live under military rule in occupied territories,
have their land and property appropriated by Israel,
are cast as uncaring,
have their misfortunes laughed at by Israel,
still hold the keys and deeds to property other people are living in,
will have their off shore gas stolen by Israel,
are the focus of Israeli efforts to keep them as Untermensch,
are restricted in movement by the refusal of the occupying power to issue appropriate travel documents,
have the goal posts moved when concessions are made to Israel,
will have their agreements with Israel broken at Israel's convenience.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Don't bunch yourself with normal people. I just posted what most normal Americans think about Palestinians.


Americans may be 5% of population, they are not the norm. In fact some Americans are abnormal in their regard for apartheid, possibly inspired by their historical association with apartheid systems which took a civil war to curtail.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't bunch yourself with normal people. I just posted what most normal Americans think about Palestinians.
> ...


Blah blah blah,  well we don't give a fuck what you Mooooslems think either. In fact nobody does. Now tell us FARTHEAD, how do Palestinians have any rights to these gas fields:


----------



## MaryL (Nov 15, 2014)

IF I could say anything to Palestinians, it would be : shut up. Jews, Muslims and Christians have managed to get along in the middle east for hundreds of  years. A blip on history,  6 million Jews exterminated in Europe, the rest flee to a dusty land of  their heritage because nobody else will protect them,  please . Muslims  kill each other in suicide bombings, they shed each others blood like water. Shiite and Sunni. Innocent people die over this stupid shit, every minute of every day. Jews are just protecting themselves from Muslim fascists with rockets or strap on vests like they did Nazis in the Warsaw ghetto.


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > At your free time.
> ...


So you evading my questions?..hmm..I guess you could have simply answer the questions I had that (to your opinion) excuse such apartheid you're so certain of or at least disprove any of them* but instead you're just* *evading again.*
The moment you'll answer my questions I might consider talking to you seriously.. but for now - Congratulations! 
You can wear the badge now and represent your support in Team Palestine's clown list.
Dismissed.


----------



## theliq (Nov 15, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Thanks Tinnie,you are just a class above...steve


----------



## theliq (Nov 15, 2014)

MaryL said:


> IF I could say anything to Palestinians, it would be : shut up. Jews, Muslims and Christians have managed to get along in the middle east for hundreds of  years. A blip on history,  6 million Jews exterminated in Europe, the rest flee to a dusty land of  their heritage because nobody else will protect them,  please . Muslims  kill each other in suicide bombings, they shed each others blood like water. Shiite and Sunni. Innocent people die over this stupid shit, every minute of every day. Jews are just protecting themselves from Muslim fascists with rockets or strap on vests like they did Nazis in the Warsaw ghetto.


MORON


----------



## theliq (Nov 15, 2014)

Roudy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Strange shaped sea map......Israeli of course


----------



## theliq (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't bunch yourself with normal people. I just posted what most normal Americans think about Palestinians.
> ...


CORRECT cnm.........thanks steve


----------



## theliq (Nov 15, 2014)

Roudy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Except on Buses it seems.....No The Palestinian/Israelis DO NOT HAVE THE SAME RIGHTS AS JEWS Roudy....and you know it.....so take that toilet paper out of your mouth.......steve


----------



## theliq (Nov 15, 2014)

Mindful said:


> *1939 Palestinian Flag. What does it look like? Surprised?*
> 
> *1939 Palestinian Flag. What does it look like Surprised *


SINCE 1939 HOW MANY WHITE SOUTH AFRICAN MERCENARIES HAS ISRAEL USED AND PAID HANDSOMELY TO MURDER PALESTINIANS?????
SINCE     ''       "        "            "       MERCENARIES FROM OTHER PLACES IN THE WORLD HAS ISRAEL USED AND PAID HANDSOMELY TO MURDER PALESTINIAN,MEN,WOMEN AND CHILDREN?????????

MERCENARY adj meaning A PROFESSIONAL SOLDIER HIRED TO SERVE A FOREIGN(ISRAELI)ARMY,WHO'S PRIME MOTIVATION IS ONLY CONCERNED WITH MAKING MONEY$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ AT THE EXPENSE OF ETHICS

Now be Mindful,"Mindful" before you answer......your lazy mind will have to work a little to find the answer.......which NO DOUBT WILL BE A SURPISE TO YOU

theliq


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> So you evading my questions?..hmm..I guess you could have simply answer the questions I had that (to your opinion) excuse such apartheid you're so certain of or at least disprove any of them* but instead you're just* *evading again.*
> The moment you'll answer my questions I might consider talking to you seriously.. but for now - Congratulations!
> You can wear the badge now and represent your support in Team Palestine's clown list.
> Dismissed.


Your questions show that apartheid is in place and they seek to excuse its implementation. If you want to know whether apartheid in occupied territories is excusable, no, it's not. 

You asked for evidence of apartheid, I gave you evidence of apartheid, which you did not dispute rather you tried to explain why apartheid was imposed.

Shall we go to the next on the list now?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 15, 2014)

Mindful said:


> *1939 Palestinian Flag. What does it look like? Surprised?*
> 
> *1939 Palestinian Flag. What does it look like Surprised *


*Bullshit!*

Al Hambra Theatre, Jaffa, 1937 flying Palestinian flag.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Here's the IDF executing a Palestinian boy in cold blood.


Normal people would be outraged over this.

Just like they were in Ferguson.

But since it's violence against Palestinian's, it's accepted.

Just like it was in Nazi Germany.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Their terrorist actions that way the Pal can be taken seriously


"Their terrorist actions that way the Pal..."

Huh?  That makes no sense!  Did you go to school in a long bus, or a short bus, because that answer is just retarded.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Mindful said:


> David Saks claims that the comparison of Israel's policies in the West Bank (Gaza having been evacuated in 2005) is fundamentally false, since Israel and the Palestinian territories are in a state of war, with Israeli population centers continuously bombarded from Gaza. Saks says that the Israelis have responded to this situation with checkpoints, curfews, security fences, segregated road systems, military incursions, and other similar measures, which impact negatively on the everyday life of ordinary Palestinians, and indeed, he says, it is legitimate to demand of Israelis that they not go further than is necessary in ensuring their safety. However, he asserts it is false to accuse the Israelis of apartheid-like strategies when they are facing military threats that have no parallel in pre-1994 South Africa.
> 
> Wiki.


It's not a state of war, it's a belligerent occupation.


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > So you evading my questions?..hmm..I guess you could have simply answer the questions I had that (to your opinion) excuse such apartheid you're so certain of or at least disprove any of them* but instead you're just* *evading again.*
> ...


Question your own position - or why you're so afraid of questioning it in the first place.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I Guess you know everything so answer my questions;
> 
> 1.Propaganda, but lets go on with it, why am I not allowed to go drive into Syria with my car?


Because it's a separate fucking country!




Daniyel said:


> Additionally - Do any of the Palestinians have all the requirements for having a fitting Israeli driving license(Car test, insurance, taxes) to be able to use Israeli roads without risking lives of other drivers?


Are you saying Israel hands out license plates to people who don't pass car tests, have insurance or pay taxes?




Daniyel said:


> 2.Separated roads in the West Bank means the WB Palestinians can only drive on their own roads, they are not Israelis so why would we allow them to use Israeli roads in the first place? lets ignore the fact they enjoy some Israeli roads just for the sake of the debate.


Those aren't Israeli roads.  The West Bank is not Israel.




Daniyel said:


> 3.Due to the daily basis events of Palestinians assaulting Israelis, blocking roads, infiltrating Israeli land, how can you guarantee the Palestinians of the West Bank will stop their violent aggression towards Israelis? (Don't forget they were far more violent when there was no wall, and no separated roads, including less checkpoints)
> 
> At your free time.


That's easy!  Get your ass out of the West Bank and the violence will end.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 15, 2014)

cnm, _et al,_

First let me clarify a couple points made in the excerpt cited by our friend "cnm."

The Journal of Palestinian Studies is only printed by the University of California Press.  It is not a UC Research Project.   It is an independent project within the
Institute for Palestine Studies © 2006 – 14.

BEIRUT  Anis Nsouli Street, Verdun, Beirut, Lebanon

WASHINGTON  3501 M Street, N.W., Washington, D.C. 20007

JERUSALEM  19 Emile Habibi Street, Al-Masion, Ramallah
And _Anais Antreasyan_ is a researcher based in Geneva and co-founder of Generation Palestine (Genève). She obtained her master's (_With Honors_) from the Graduate Institute of International and Development Studies (Genève) under the direction of Riccardo Bocco.  Generation Palestine _(21ter rue Voltaire, 75011 Paris, France)_ is a anti-Zionist activity. (*Source:* Palestine: Information with Provenance database)

For more information about the _Journal of Palestine Studies,_ please visit the Institute for Palestine Studies homepage.



cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > How did you determine it was stolen?
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

If you read this article, you will find out that it is not gas from a find anywhere Gaza (-  without rights --- see note).  This is pure supposition on the part of the author.

Having said that, the longer it takes for the Palestinians to make peace, the longer the will be separated from any potential off-shore exploitation.

But there is no evidence in the article of wrong doing by the Israelis and no evidence of Israeli exploitation of off-shore Gaza Gas Fields.

*NOTE:*
With strong indications of extensive gas and oil reserves in Palestinian lands and waters, the British Gas Group (BG) and the Consolidated Contractors International Company (CCC) were ‘granted’ gas exploration rights in Gaza’s offshore, in a 25-year agreement signed in 1999 with the Palestinian Authority (PA). In 2000, as drilling operations began, BG and CCC found gas fields in the Gazan off-shores, including Gaza Marine 1 and the Gaza border field (Gaza Marine 2).  (Revolution News July 2014)​
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *1939 Palestinian Flag. What does it look like? Surprised?*
> ...



You're a nut, and not in a good way.


----------



## toastman (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the IDF executing a Palestinian boy in cold blood.
> ...



You blind fuckin idiot. The dumbass Palestinian was CLEARLY trying to stab to police officer. What did he think would happen ??? You call THAT execution??

Another PRIME example of the delusions of pro Palestinians.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Not to mention, he doesn't really look much like a "boy" to me.  It appears that he is as big as the officers that he confronted rather aggressively.  Kind of hard to make out what is actually happening, and that is one reason why I hate when people try to use YouTube as evidence of anything.  Videos can be cut and edited and manipulated in all kinds of ways.


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I Guess you know everything so answer my questions;
> ...


I'm tempted to say Jordan, but you made it all clear, *Israel is a SEPARATED COUNTRY WITH NO PALESTINIANS ALLOWED.*



Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Additionally - Do any of the Palestinians have all the requirements for having a fitting Israeli driving license(Car test, insurance, taxes) to be able to use Israeli roads without risking lives of other drivers?
> ...


You mean these?






The *Palestinian National Authority* requires their residents register their motor vehicles and display vehicle registration plates. On the right side is the Latin letter "P" forPalestine; above that, the Arabic letter "ف" (Faa') for "فلسطين" (Falasteen). Private vehicles carry Arabic numbers with various colors depending on its type.

-Nope, Israel doesn't.



Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > 2.Separated roads in the West Bank means the WB Palestinians can only drive on their own roads, they are not Israelis so why would we allow them to use Israeli roads in the first place? lets ignore the fact they enjoy some Israeli roads just for the sake of the debate.
> ...


I was actually not referring to the West Bank on this one, but since you brought that up - the ancient Palestinian had wings so they didn't need to pave roads in the first place.



Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > 3.Due to the daily basis events of Palestinians assaulting Israelis, blocking roads, infiltrating Israeli land, how can you guarantee the Palestinians of the West Bank will stop their violent aggression towards Israelis? (Don't forget they were far more violent when there was no wall, and no separated roads, including less checkpoints)
> ...


Its not easy and not simple, Israel just left Gaza and look what happened.
Leaving the West Bank means annihilation for Israel, and I know you don't really care much about the Israeli side which is why you consider a temporarily-instant solution to be the happily ever after, but the only way I see it - we leave the WB, we get another Gaza in the heart of Israel.


----------



## toastman (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Take a look one second before he gets shot. He raised hand again and it seems like he ,was about to lunge at the officer again. 

Shooting him in the legs would probably have been a more viable solution, but either way this young man chose his own fate.


----------



## theliq (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


JUST ANWSER THE QUESTION BIGMOUTH


----------



## theliq (Nov 15, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *1939 Palestinian Flag. What does it look like? Surprised?*
> ...


Good on you Tinnie,these Morons always set themselves for a fall.steve


----------



## cnm (Nov 15, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> But there is no evidence in the article of wrong doing by the Israelis and no evidence of Israeli exploitation of off-shore Gaza Gas Fields


It's a steal at half the price!

_Yet Palestine over the past 14 years has been unable to properly exploit its own gas due to the political and economic impediments with Israel, and due to internal division and the absence of legislative control. Israel has managed to be the sole purchaser of the 10% allocated Palestinian gas, setting its own conditions to any sale agreement.

Bombing for Oil Gaza Israel and the Levant Basin_


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Not at all.  But if you have one that is different, put up or shut up.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 16, 2014)

cnm, _et al,_

Israel is not the only player here that you need to keep an eye on.



cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > But there is no evidence in the article of wrong doing by the Israelis and no evidence of Israeli exploitation of off-shore Gaza Gas Fields
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The Athens based Consolidated Contractors International Company (CCC) owned by *Lebanon’s Sabbagh and Koury families*.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



You of course don't know that Tinmore has posted this Arab League flag and deceptively represented it as a "Palestinian flag" many times before.  Making  you an ignorant asshole, and Tinmore a habitual liar.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Did you fart again out of your mouth again?  Israeli Arab citizens have the same exact rights as their Jewish and Christian counterparts.  That is a fact jack.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Its not easy and not simple, Israel just left Gaza and look what happened.
> Leaving the West Bank means annihilation for Israel, and I know you don't really care much about the Israeli side which is why you consider a temporarily-instant solution to be the happily ever after, but the only way I see it - we leave the WB, we get another Gaza in the heart of Israel.


Annihilation for Israel?  Give me a fucking break!

How is a population that is not even allowed to have weapons to defend themselves, going to annihilate the only nuclear power in the ME?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Not to mention, he doesn't really look much like a "boy" to me.  It appears that he is as big as the officers that he confronted rather aggressively.  Kind of hard to make out what is actually happening, and that is one reason why I hate when people try to use YouTube as evidence of anything.  Videos can be cut and edited and manipulated in all kinds of ways.


The boy was running away when he was shot.  Twice.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> You blind fuckin idiot. The dumbass Palestinian was CLEARLY trying to stab to police officer. What did he think would happen ??? You call THAT execution??
> 
> Another PRIME example of the delusions of pro Palestinians.


You can't stab someone when you're running away from them.  Dumbass!


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Its not easy and not simple, Israel just left Gaza and look what happened.
> ...


The have shitload of weapon, Israel won't nuclear itself(and not the only one with nuclear power in the M.E.), I can go on explaining each and every point, but I think its quite pointless, losing one Israeli - means we lost..


----------



## theliq (Nov 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well,well wrong again Roudy...........well I may have farted but what you didn't pick up was why I asked you to take the toilet paper out of your mouth....it was because it had become drenched in your verbal Shit......ya just too slow in the head these days Roudy but hey you already know that....Tinnie had you pegged LOL.....steve


----------



## theliq (Nov 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Such an Ugly sound Hebrew


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Its not easy and not simple, Israel just left Gaza and look what happened.
> ...



The same way Muslims can easily sneak a dirty or suitcase bomb, or use of apvarious chemical or toxic WMD. what, you think they aren't "capable" of such acts, Mr Notsobright?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

theliq said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Nothing like your  Muslim call to prayer, sounding like a dog hollering after someone stepped on its tail.  I agree.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

Actual


theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Actually, ignorant POS, I think that flag would make great toilet paper.

"the flag was used by Sharif Hussein by 1917 at the latest and quickly became regarded as the flag of the Arab national movement in the Mashriq". So Tinmore lied and you fell for it like a donkey.

Here dufus, you want a REAL flag of Palestine back then?  Yup, God save the Queen!    Ha ha ha:


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> The same way Muslims can easily sneak a dirty or suitcase bomb, or use of apvarious chemical or toxic WMD. what, you think they aren't "capable" of such acts, Mr Notsobright?


No, but I think you are.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Nothing like your  Muslim call to prayer, sounding like a dog hollering after someone stepped on its tail.  I agree.


So, you were looking at the dogs ass?


----------



## Daniyel (Nov 16, 2014)

theliq said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Another reason to hate Jews! welcome to the Third Reich!


----------



## cnm (Nov 16, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> but the only way I see it - we leave the WB, we get another Gaza in the heart of Israel.


And to enable the conditions Israel considers necessary in order to be able to stay in the WB Israel operates an apartheid regime. Simples.

I don't get why there's any debate about it.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2014)

cnm said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > but the only way I see it - we leave the WB, we get another Gaza in the heart of Israel.
> ...




Who is debating? You certainly aren't.

So there's nothing to "get".


----------



## cnm (Nov 16, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Who is debating? You certainly aren't.
> 
> So there's nothing to "get".


Then we're all agreed Palestinians live under apartheid regimes in the WB?

Sweet, progress.

I knew progress was possible among people of good will.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

theliq said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Seek help nutbag.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Who is debating? You certainly aren't.
> ...



I think most people disagree with that and feel that the Palestinians are in the situation they are in because they are savage murderers.  If it weren't for Israel, this scourge would be released upon everyone, and they are not any different than ISIS or any of those other killers.  I am grateful to Israel for keeping a lid on that mess.  

Thank you Israel!  It's not easy, but keep up the good work!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Yup, it definitely appears that he is attacking the officers with a weapon in his hand.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > You blind fuckin idiot. The dumbass Palestinian was CLEARLY trying to stab to police officer. What did he think would happen ??? You call THAT execution??
> ...



Did you and I watch the same video?  He was quite aggressive going after those officers.  He was NOT running away.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



These people posting here are obviously stupid idiots.


----------



## cnm (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I think most people disagree with that and feel that the Palestinians are in the situation they are in because they are savage murderers.  If it weren't for Israel, this scourge would be released upon everyone, and they are not any different than ISIS or any of those other killers.


I think that's mainly an American belief, it's not very normal. Even hysterical Americans wouldn't expect to see a wave of Palestinian landing craft coming up the Hudson.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> These people posting here are obviously stupid idiots.



 I don't think they are all stupid idiots. Coyote, for instance,  seems to have average intelligence.

 I have long seen it more as a combination of stupidity and an evil nature, myself.  Totally stupid people fall for anything. Totally evil ones express their nature by hating Jews and therefore supporting those who want nothing more than to kill them.

 It's like, if a person is 40 percent stupid and 60 percent evil, they join the cult. If they are 5 percent stupid and 95 percent evil, they lead the cult, and if they are 95 percent stupid and 5 percent evil, they just follow.

 Those with enough intelligence and with a good nature don't join the cult at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

cnm said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think most people disagree with that and feel that the Palestinians are in the situation they are in because they are savage murderers.  If it weren't for Israel, this scourge would be released upon everyone, and they are not any different than ISIS or any of those other killers.
> ...



No, I don't expect that.  I just expect, that if they ever became a legitimate state, without making some BIG changes, then they would be just another terrorist state that is a thorn in the side of the civilized world.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Mostly delusionary.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> No, I don't expect that.  I just expect, that if they ever became a legitimate state, without making some BIG changes, then they would be just another terrorist state that is a thorn in the side of the civilized world.



 Considering all the support they receive from useful idiots, they have shown the world that the combination of relentless terrorism and relentless propaganda WORKS. People who support the creation of a state are telling the world that this pattern of revolting behavior should be rewarded.  

 No wonder the Islamic world indulges in so much terrorism, today. With the support for the made up people called "Palestinian" increasing over the years,and in no small part because of their relentless terrorism, why should they ever change?


----------



## toastman (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > You blind fuckin idiot. The dumbass Palestinian was CLEARLY trying to stab to police officer. What did he think would happen ??? You call THAT execution??
> ...



Did you watch the beginning of the video ?? He was trying to stab a police officer.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I think most people disagree with that and feel that the Palestinians are in the situation they are in because they are savage murderers.  If it weren't for Israel, this scourge would be released upon everyone, and they are not any different than ISIS or any of those other killers.  I am grateful to Israel for keeping a lid on that mess.
> 
> Thank you Israel!  It's not easy, but keep up the good work!


Israel shoots people while they are fishing; they shoot people while they are farming; just the other day, they deliberately shot a kid in the back while he was running away, then shot him again when he was on the ground.  Then they dragged him like a rodeo pig and threw him in their van, but it's the Pals you consider savages?

The IDF shoots a pregnant Palestinian woman to death.  Then takes a knife and carves out the unborn baby from her stomach, sets it beside her, then walks away leaving her on the street with her dead baby for all to see, yet it's the Pals who are savages?

The IDF uses a Palestinian home as a human shield so they can conduct sniper attacks in the West Bank.  Then just before they leave, they write "Death to Arabs" on the wall with their own feces, yet it's the Pals who are savages?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Did you watch the beginning of the video ?? He was trying to stab a police officer.


Did you watch the end of the video?  He was running away when they shot him.  Then they shot him again, when he was on the ground.  Then they dragged him to the van like a rodeo pig and threw him in it!

Fuck you, asshole! You have no sense of humanity whatsoever.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Considering all the support they receive from useful idiots, they have shown the world that the combination of relentless terrorism and relentless propaganda WORKS. People who support the creation of a state are telling the world that this pattern of revolting behavior should be rewarded.
> 
> No wonder the Islamic world indulges in so much terrorism, today. With the support for the made up people called "Palestinian" increasing over the years,and in no small part because of their relentless terrorism, why should they ever change?


What about your terrorism? 

How do you explain that, fuckhead?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Did you watch the beginning of the video ?? He was trying to stab a police officer.
> ...



I see no problem with treating terrorists in such a manner.  Call me cold if you'd like.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Yup, it definitely appears that he is attacking the officers with a weapon in his hand.


And was shot when he was running away and again when he was on the ground.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I see no problem with treating terrorists in such a manner.  Call me cold if you'd like.


The problem is you treating people like they are terrorists, while you are committing your own brand of terrorism.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I see no problem with treating terrorists in such a manner.  Call me cold if you'd like.
> ...



Nope, I don't commit any terrorism.  I've never killed anyone.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't live in either Israel or Palestine.  It benefits me in no way whatsoever to take sides, but from my outside 3rd-party perspective, from everything I've seen, heard and read, I am on the side of Israel.  I don't trust those slimy savage Palestinians one bit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Nope, I don't commit any terrorism.  I've never killed anyone.


Yes you do.  You're defending someone who shot a kid in the back while he was running away, then was summarily executed in cold blood while he was lying on the ground.

You treat people who are not terrorists, as terrorists.

You are an enabler of Israeli terrorism.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't live in either Israel or Palestine.  It benefits me in no way whatsoever to take sides, but from my outside 3rd-party perspective, from everything I've seen, heard and read, I am on the side of Israel.  I don't trust those slimy savage Palestinians one bit.


I don't live there also and I have no stake in the outcome as well.  But people who shoot people fishing, shoot people farming, are in violation of over 100 UN resolutions on human rights and keep changing their story every time a new video gets posted on one of their shootings, _*are not the good guys*_.

The Israeli's first said the kid attacked them with a knife and they first fired a warning shot.  Then the video came out and they changed their story.

Those are the people you support?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't live in either Israel or Palestine.  It benefits me in no way whatsoever to take sides, but from my outside 3rd-party perspective, from everything I've seen, heard and read, I am on the side of Israel.  I don't trust those slimy savage Palestinians one bit.
> ...



I don't care.  After the years Israel has put up with crap from those awful Palestinians, I don't blame them one bit.  In fact, I think they show REMARKABLE restraint on many occasions.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't care.  After the years Israel has put up with crap from those awful Palestinians, I don't blame them one bit.  In fact, I think they show REMARKABLE restraint on many occasions.


They shoot people while they are fishing, do you call that restraint?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> What about your terrorism?
> 
> How do you explain that, fuckhead?




 Are you an aphid? I terrorize them quite regularly.

Otherwise, you are simply displaying that telltale Pallywood  combination of extreme stupidity, an overactive imagination and complete dishonesty.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care.  After the years Israel has put up with crap from those awful Palestinians, I don't blame them one bit.  In fact, I think they show REMARKABLE restraint on many occasions.
> ...



They COULD do much worse, so yes.  They really have no reason to tolerate them at them at all, other than the kindness of their hearts.  Lol.  With neighbors like Palestine, who needs enemies?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care.  After the years Israel has put up with crap from those awful Palestinians, I don't blame them one bit.  In fact, I think they show REMARKABLE restraint on many occasions.
> ...




Do you call what you do "restraint"?

You'd make a good alternative to water boarding. A session with you, and some hapless captive would confess to anything.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> They COULD do much worse, so yes.  They really have no reason to tolerate them at them at all, other than the kindness of their hearts.  Lol.  With neighbors like Palestine, who needs enemies?


You remind me of average Germans, when they were first told of the Holocaust.  They refused to believe it.  They could not fathom their government could be a part of something so horrific.  And they continued refusing to believe it, until Eisenhower made them bury the dead!

When will you, have your Eisenhower moment?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You give him too much credit!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Do you call what you do "restraint"?
> 
> You'd make a good alternative to water boarding. A session with you, and some hapless captive would confess to anything.


If they're Boston Celtic fans, count me in!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They COULD do much worse, so yes.  They really have no reason to tolerate them at them at all, other than the kindness of their hearts.  Lol.  With neighbors like Palestine, who needs enemies?
> ...



Honestly, I don't care about them at all.  They are a nation of terrorists with terrorist values.  The world would be a better place with more harmony without such "people."


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Are you an aphid? I terrorize them quite regularly.
> 
> Otherwise, you are simply displaying that telltale Pallywood  combination of extreme stupidity, an overactive imagination and complete dishonesty.


I asked you a question, you little punk-ass bitch, are you going to answer it?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Honestly, I don't care about them at all.  They are a nation of terrorists with terrorist values.  The world would be a better place with more harmony without such "people."


With people like you, there will always be terrorists in the world.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 16, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Do you call what you do "restraint"?
> 
> You'd make a good alternative to water boarding. A session with you, and some hapless captive would confess to anything.




 I'm often amused at how the Pallwooders take on the personalities of those they champion as well as the Jew  hatred. . 

Ranting, raving maniacs, most of them be.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I'm often amused at how the Pallwooders take on the personalities of those they champion as well as the Jew  hatred. .
> 
> Ranting, raving maniacs, most of them be.


Why would I hate jews?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I don't care about them at all.  They are a nation of terrorists with terrorist values.  The world would be a better place with more harmony without such "people."
> ...



No, it's people like you who encourage such behavior.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm often amused at how the Pallwooders take on the personalities of those they champion as well as the Jew  hatred. .
> ...



You hate "zionists," amirite?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Do you call what you do "restraint"?
> ...



Weedy twit!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> I asked you a question, you little punk-ass bitch, are you going to answer it?




Billo, you are old and impotent, and have taken too many of the wrong kinds of drugs.

I try to take this into account so as to not hold you responsible for all the crazy shit you vomit forth, and I certainly do not take it as a threat. 

 I have never terrorized anybody.  I have never even spanked either of my two sons, much less laid a hand on another person.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 16, 2014)

What are average Germans?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm often amused at how the Pallwooders take on the personalities of those they champion as well as the Jew  hatred. .
> ...



Why don't you hate the UN and the Brits?  They are the ones who actually allowed the Israelis to settle the land that is now Israel?  Where is your hatred and rage for them?


----------



## toastman (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Did you watch the beginning of the video ?? He was trying to stab a police officer.
> ...


Fuck YOU dummie. He tried to stab a police officer SEVERAL times. He didn't run away. Watch the video again closely. A second before he got shot, he raises his hand again and appears to try to lunge at the officer. 
The only reason you are condemning this is because it's Israel. Had it taken place in any other country, you would have a different perspective about it..


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Why would I hate jews?




Well, in your personal case, it has to do with projection of hostility upon a convenient scapegoat as a way to assuage the bitterness you feel in regards to the way genetics have blessed you with neither  the intelligence nor disposition to function well in life.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Why don't you hate the UN and the Brits?  They are the ones who actually allowed the Israelis to settle the land that is now Israel?  Where is your hatred and rage for them?


They don't shoot people while they are fishing.

If you see nothing wrong with that, then you have no sense of humanity whatsoever.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Well, in your personal case, it has to do with projection of hostility upon a convenient scapegoat as a way to assuage the bitterness you feel in regards to the way genetics have blessed you with neither  the intelligence nor disposition to function well in life.


Well, at least you tried to answer, most people won't even  do that.  As wrong as your answer was, you get credit for having the stones to give it a shot.

My issue is not with Jews, it's with Israeli's and their kiss-ass minions.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 16, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  _et al,_
> 
> Of course, my personal experiences are a bit dated.
> 
> ...



Strawman argument based on a false premise, if ever I saw one.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> Fuck YOU dummie. He tried to stab a police officer SEVERAL times. He didn't run away. Watch the video again closely. A second before he got shot, he raises his hand again and appears to try to lunge at the officer.
> The only reason you are condemning this is because it's Israel. Had it taken place in any other country, you would have a different perspective about it..


Here's the exact moment he was shot.







You have serious reality issues!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like your  Muslim call to prayer, sounding like a dog hollering after someone stepped on its tail.  I agree.
> ...



No, but it appears someone stepped on your tail.  Awwwoooooo!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Did you watch the beginning of the video ?? He was trying to stab a police officer.
> ...



Where's the humanity in stabbing someone, disphit?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

This is what happens when Pali terrorist supporters are faced with the reality that Palestinians are hated by majority Americans.  Quick!  Lets change the subject!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm often amused at how the Pallwooders take on the personalities of those they champion as well as the Jew  hatred. .
> ...



Because you are a mentally ill asshole who is in some way associated with Muslims, if not a convert to Islam yourself.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really,  et al,

I saw the attack video and I see in this picture, a suspect holding a knife approximately one shadow length away from the police officer.



Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck YOU dummie. He tried to stab a police officer SEVERAL times. He didn't run away. Watch the video again closely. A second before he got shot, he raises his hand again and appears to try to lunge at the officer.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

This whole thing looks to be a photo opportunity step-up (if not completely staged).  The person taking the video was in place and waiting to video the event (prior planning). 


This is a conspiracy case to commit the murder of the victim (Death by Cop), in which several participants are involved.
OR

A video created to incite violence and promote a media storm on a staged fictitious event.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you hate the UN and the Brits?  They are the ones who actually allowed the Israelis to settle the land that is now Israel?  Where is your hatred and rage for them?
> ...



Lol!  I guess I have no sense of humanity whatsoever then.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck YOU dummie. He tried to stab a police officer SEVERAL times. He didn't run away. Watch the video again closely. A second before he got shot, he raises his hand again and appears to try to lunge at the officer.
> ...



Good.  That's one less terrorist arse we have running around.  Good job!


----------



## toastman (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



He calls that execution, then tells me that I have reality issues.

Well, that's what happens after a life time of listening to Bryan Adams


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Good.  That's one less terrorist arse we have running around.  Good job!


How do you know he was a terrorist?

I have to say, you make a really good German!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

toastman said:


> He calls that execution, then tells me that I have reality issues.
> 
> Well, that's what happens after a life time of listening to Bryan Adams


He's lying on the ground already shot once and they come up and put another bullet in him.  That's an execution.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Where's the humanity in stabbing someone, disphit?


There isn't.  But no one got stabbed.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Because you are a mentally ill asshole who is in some way associated with Muslims, if not a convert to Islam yourself.


Nice try.  I'm a white Irish Catholic.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lol!  I guess I have no sense of humanity whatsoever then.


No you don't!  I mean, who the fuck shoots at someone fishing?  If you can't see how wrong that is, you're morally bankrupt.


----------



## toastman (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lol!  I guess I have no sense of humanity whatsoever then.
> ...



Who the fuck tries to stab a police officer? Someone with a death wish, that's who !
He tried to stab a police officer, he got shot. That's it.


----------



## cnm (Nov 16, 2014)

Really, this is an indication of what normal people think of the Palestinians. The squealing here is frustrated recognition of that fact.

_*U.S., Israel have few options to stop the Palestinian diplomatic momentum*







 ‘Palestine 194’: The energetic global diplomatic and public relations efforts toward Palestinian state recognition that largely bypasses the U.S. and leaves Israel to protest from the sidelines...._


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 16, 2014)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > About two million Arab Muslims live as Israeli citizens with the same exact rights as others, who travel on any road they feel like.  That means your map isn't worth any more than toilet paper.
> ...



As recently as 2011 more East Jerusalem Arabs preferred Israeli rule to Palestinian rule and fully 40% said they would leave their neighborhoods rather than live under Palestinian rule. Needless to say _your_ opinion once again proves worthless:
"A poll conducted by Palestinian Center for Public Opinion and American Pechter Middle East Polls for the Council on Foreign Relations, among East Jerusalem Arab residents in 2011 revealed that 39% of East Jerusalem Arab residents would prefer Israeli citizenship contrary to 31% who opted for Palestinian citizenship. According to the poll, 40% of Palestinian residents would prefer to leave their neighborhoods if they would be placed under Palestinian rule."

East Jerusalem - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Quietly East Jerusalem Palestinians acquiring Israeli citizenship 972 Magazine


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 16, 2014)

theliq said:


> SINCE 1939 HOW MANY WHITE SOUTH AFRICAN MERCENARIES HAS ISRAEL USED AND PAID HANDSOMELY TO MURDER PALESTINIANS?????
> SINCE     ''       "        "            "       MERCENARIES FROM OTHER PLACES IN THE WORLD HAS ISRAEL USED AND PAID HANDSOMELY TO MURDER PALESTINIAN,MEN,WOMEN AND CHILDREN?????????
> 
> MERCENARY adj meaning A PROFESSIONAL SOLDIER HIRED TO SERVE A FOREIGN(ISRAELI)ARMY,WHO'S PRIME MOTIVATION IS ONLY CONCERNED WITH MAKING MONEY$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ AT THE EXPENSE OF ETHICS
> ...



I noticed you forgot to include your links.


----------



## cnm (Nov 16, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> According to the poll, 40% of Palestinian residents would prefer to leave their neighborhoods if they would be placed under Palestinian rule."
> 
> East Jerusalem - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Quietly East Jerusalem Palestinians acquiring Israeli citizenship 972 Magazine


No surprises there. That'd be like volunteering to be black in Ferguson.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 16, 2014)

cnm said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > According to the poll, 40% of Palestinian residents would prefer to leave their neighborhoods if they would be placed under Palestinian rule."
> ...



Huh? What would be like volunteering to be black in Ferguson? Palestinians who prefer Israeli governance to that of Hamas or the PA?


----------



## cnm (Nov 16, 2014)

Palestinians volunteering to be treated like vermin by Israel.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 16, 2014)

cnm said:


> Palestinians volunteering to be treated like vermin by Israel.



The point you so assiduously avoid is that Palestinians who currently live under Israel governance - those who know a bit about it (unlike you) - prefer it to Palestinian rule and 40% of them would move should their Israeli neighborhood magically become part of Palestine.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Because you are a mentally ill asshole who is in some way associated with Muslims, if not a convert to Islam yourself.
> ...



That doesn't mean you have no associations.  You're just upset that you got a flat tire on your home.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lol!  I guess I have no sense of humanity whatsoever then.
> ...



Ha ha ha. A defender of one of the most depraved, inhumane, immoral, terroristic cultures, aka the "Paledtinians", preaching others about being "inhumane".  Unreal.  It appears insanity goes hand in hand with being a Palestinian supporter.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 16, 2014)

cnm said:


> Palestinians volunteering to be treated like vermin by Israel.



The Palestinian leadership does a better job treating their people like vermin. Why fix something that works?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Ha ha ha. A defender of one of the most depraved, inhumane, immoral, terroristic cultures, aka the "Paledtinians", preaching others about being "inhumane".  Unreal.  It appears insanity goes hand in hand with being a Palestinian supporter.


Hey, dumbass!  I was speaking generically. 

_* Who the fuck shoots at people fishing?*_

Obviously, you think nothing of it.  Which shows you're the one who is inhuman.  Now, fuck off, asshole!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 16, 2014)

Roudy said:


> That doesn't mean you have no associations.  You're just upset that you got a flat tire on your home.


Ha!  As it just so happens, I bought a new can of _*"Flat Fixer" *_ just the other day!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha. A defender of one of the most depraved, inhumane, immoral, terroristic cultures, aka the "Paledtinians", preaching others about being "inhumane".  Unreal.  It appears insanity goes hand in hand with being a Palestinian supporter.
> ...



First tell us why Palestinians target Israeli school kids, terrorist loving donkey.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 17, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't mean you have no associations.  You're just upset that you got a flat tire on your home.
> ...



Will you be able to prevent that brown stuff in your head from leaking out?


----------



## cnm (Nov 17, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians volunteering to be treated like vermin by Israel.
> ...


To avoid being Fergusoned and treated as vermin by Israel no doubt, who could blame them.


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


israel isn't a jewish state. you wouldn't know a jew if he slaughtered your wife and kids. because thats what all the so called jews of israel have and keep doing in the name of their God. i feel so sorry for the lost tribe of judah. they keep repeating history as if they are ever going to win an unjust and unholy war as all are. dah. grow up please. listen to the voice of God that was supposed to be in your heart and heads.


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 17, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Alex. said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


taking your flat screen isn't quite the same as taking your home and removing you from your land etc... please save the stupid analogies. they want to the u.n. and other police agaencies, which u.s. and britian were supposed to be a just ones of these police and they found all these agencies weak and corrupted by the money and violence the zionist nazi faction has. we'll all pay for our cowardice of letting these injustices go on in our names,.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 17, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> ...they want to the u.n. and other police agaencies, which u.s. and britian were supposed to be a just ones of these police and they found all these agencies weak and corrupted by the money and violence the zionist nazi faction has...




The UN is corrupted by "the zionist nazi faction?" Really dude?
Islamists say the silliest things.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 17, 2014)

haissem123, et al,

Throughout recorded history, and the Middle East having more than most, are annals and annal of legendary exploits of armies and kings on conquests and quests to units lands under a single banner.  They were all expansionist and taking by force what they could.  Muhammad (PBUH) was just such a person, at war for more than a decade (622 - 632) within the region on the road to Mecca. He was the first among the Jihadist that raided, brought sieges upon --- using coercion, intimidation and used hegemonic diplomacy, to establish allies or subdued and suppress a whole host of Arab tribes, settlements and cities of the Arabian peninsula in their struggle to overcome the powerful regional merchants.  



haissem123 said:


> they want to the u.n. and other police agaencies, which u.s. and britian were supposed to be a just ones of these police and they found all these agencies weak and corrupted by the money and violence the zionist nazi faction has. we'll all pay for our cowardice of letting these injustices go on in our names,.


*(COMMENT)*

One of the great problems in the later part of the 20th Century were the developments behind the fundamental ideas that:

The Allies Powers should act as the "World Police;" and actively going out and subduing and suppressing evil doers.
The Allied Powers should take those bold steps to carve-out places of safety and security for people and cultures historically treated unfairly.
Believe me, the US and the other Allied Powers understand the costs and have paid the price, over and over again.

As for the cowardice and injustices gone in the name of the UN and Allied Powers, that remains to be seen.  The perpetual victims (AKA Arab Palestinians) have never demonstrated any propensity for heroism and justice.  They are just in it for themselves, never look at the causes greater then themselves which is the hallmark of heroism.   In the end, history will not look kindly on the people that used terrorism and murder in their vindictive quest to expand another failed state.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## montelatici (Nov 17, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> haissem123, et al,
> 
> Throughout recorded history, and the Middle East having more than most, are annals and annal of legendary exploits of armies and kings on conquests and quests to units lands under a single banner.  They were all expansionist and taking by force what they could.  Muhammad (PBUH) was just such a person, at war for more than a decade (622 - 632) within the region on the road to Mecca. He was the first among the Jihadist that raided, brought sieges upon --- using coercion, intimidation and used hegemonic diplomacy, to establish allies or subdued and suppress a whole host of Arab tribes, settlements and cities of the Arabian peninsula in their struggle to overcome the powerful regional merchants.
> 
> ...



You are full of crap.  History will look just as kindly at the Palestinians as they have towards the Algerian, South African and other freedom fighters fighting a foreign occupation/colonization.


----------



## toastman (Nov 17, 2014)

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123, et al,
> ...


No they won't propaganda-tici. Your comparisons are, as usual, terrible. 

No they won't propaganda-tici. N


----------



## toastman (Nov 17, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Nazi Scum Troll Alert


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 17, 2014)

montelatici,  _et al,_

Many revolutionaries, terrorists, guerrillas, and insurgents _(anti-government forces in general)_ attempt to masquerade as freedom fighters; trying to wrap themselves in a flag of patriotism.  And while it is true, that some patriotic nation builders started out as revolutionaries, terrorists and insurgents, the Arab Palestinian are neither patriotic or nation builders --- aready given ample time and opportunity to demonstrate both and failing at both.



montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123, et al,
> ...



*(QUESTION)*

Which one of these is not like the other?





​Answer:  Of course the answer is " Menachem Begin."  Why?  Because his was the only effort that actually resulted in self-rule and a successful government.

*(COMMENT)
*
Terrorism is “the calculated use of violence or threat of violence to inculcate fear; intended to coerce or to intimidate governments or societies in the pursuit of goals that are generally political, religious, or ideological.”
And an insurgency is “an organized resistance movement that uses subversion, sabotage, and armed conflict to achieve its aims. Insurgencies normally seek to overthrow the existing social order and reallocate power within the country.  Used in tandem they attempt to:

(1) Overthrow an established government without a follow-on social revolution. 
(2) Establish an autonomous national territory within the borders of a state.
(3) Cause the withdrawal of an occupying power. 
(4) Extract political concessions that are unattainable through less violent means."​
The Arab Palestinian resistance fits this bill perfectly.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Nov 17, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Israel isn't a Jewish state?  You should feel sorry for yourself, you ignorant Muslim jackass.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 17, 2014)

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123, et al,
> ...



In your dreams.  Palestinians are just another group of Muslim savages trying to establish yet another terroristic Islamic Khalifate, this one in the holy land of the Jews, Israel.  That's how they will be looked upon. 

On the other hand Israel will be looked upon as a tiny free and democratic nation that miraculously and brilliantly defended itself from invading Islamofacist barbarians.  It did this against all odds, while prospering and being one of the most advanced nations.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 17, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



That's how I view Israel now.


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


yeah israel is one of the most advanced nation living of the U.s. dollars and using u.s. as their goons doing their dirty work and taking the hits for their evil cult


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Lol! "Evil cult" huh?      No, the Muslim religion is the evil cult.  They even endorse child marriage.  They are a HUGE zit on the ass of society.  Thanks to Israel for keeping those loons contained.

Muslims rape, beat and murder women, stone them to death for being raped.  OMG.  They are the most horrible people.  Like monsters, IMO.


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 18, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> montelatici,  _et al,_
> 
> Many revolutionaries, terrorists, guerrillas, and insurgents _(anti-government forces in general)_ attempt to masquerade as freedom fighters; trying to wrap themselves in a flag of patriotism.  And while it is true, that some patriotic nation builders started out as revolutionaries, terrorists and insurgents, the Arab Palestinian are neither patriotic or nation builders --- aready given ample time and opportunity to demonstrate both and failing at both.
> 
> ...


is begin the one who started to begin terrorism by blowing up hotels in the name of his God's holy land? lol. a murderer then was let to rule Israel because he murdered for it first? lol. israel is reaping what it sowed. why shouldn't it?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 18, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You sound like a jealous Muslim who can't understand why Israelis succeed and the Arab/Muslim World is such a rabid cesspool. Do I have that about right? You may want to take a good, long look at the culture Islam spawned there and another in the mirror.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> I think it would suck pretty hard to be a Palestinian



Yup, throwing rocks by age two and dead by suicide-bombing by the time their balls drop.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici,  _et al,_
> ...



Lol!  What?  Israel could and SHOULD kick those rotten terrorists out of Gaza forever, IMO.  Never let them come back.  They are nothing but hateful killers.  Most Americans hate them.


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 18, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


im not a muslim stupid. im a truth teller. wasn't it begin that bombed the hotel? murdered civilians with guns and rockets? for a land he didn't own? you stupid evil jews saw your shops and houses taken by hitlers nazis and you all turned into nazis when you crusaded into palestine again in the name of your God. God punishes hipocrits and murderers that hide behind his good and holy name.  he did it with nazis he'll do it with jews too as he has repeatedly and still you don't learn. stupid arogant proud evil idiots


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



Shut up.  As far as you're concerned, America is God.  Lol!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 18, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Don't be stupid, two billion is nothing, probably one high rise building in Israel.  Whereas Arab Muslims with all this oil money are among the most backwards barbarian nations in the world today.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 18, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



Yeah?  If you're not a Moooooslem then I'm the Queen Of England.  

If it talks like a Moooslem, smells like a Moooslem, hates and kills like a Mooooslem, guess what...?


----------



## cnm (Nov 18, 2014)

US crazies want a religious war?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

cnm said:


> US crazies want a religious war?



That's what the Islamists want.  They've said as much, and if anyone is crazy, it is you who defend terrorists.  That is sick, especially after terrorists are responsible for the cold-blooded murder of thousands of INNOCENT people on 9/11.  Take a good long look in the mirror because YOU are the crazy.


----------



## theliq (Nov 18, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> montelatici,  _et al,_
> 
> Many revolutionaries, terrorists, guerrillas, and insurgents _(anti-government forces in general)_ attempt to masquerade as freedom fighters; trying to wrap themselves in a flag of patriotism.  And while it is true, that some patriotic nation builders started out as revolutionaries, terrorists and insurgents, the Arab Palestinian are neither patriotic or nation builders --- aready given ample time and opportunity to demonstrate both and failing at both.
> 
> ...


You really are a FOOL,with respect of course......Begin was the most ruthless murderer,terrorist and amazingly Prime Minister of Israel and one of the Worst Oppressors the world has ever seen.

You could not have found a worse person to use,in your example.......He was a WAR CRIMINAL......he was a bad Jew.

Now had you have used Prime Minister Rabin or Mr Peres.....I would have praised you
....
But Sadly Rocco......with respect......You Sir have lost the PLOT...steve


----------



## toastman (Nov 18, 2014)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici,  _et al,_
> ...



*Begin was the most ruthless murderer,terrorist* 

Go to sleep Steve, you're acting paranoid.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 18, 2014)

cnm said:


> US crazies want a religious war?


Muslim crazies want a religious war?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 18, 2014)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici,  _et al,_
> ...



I love it when stevo acts like he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 18, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > haissem123 said:
> ...



You're not "muslim stupid?" So exactly what kind of stupid are you?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 18, 2014)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



He likes to pretend he's intelligent. I know, I know, but it's fun to watch him misuse simple 3 syllable words.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



He sounds crazy either way, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> montelatici,  _et al,_
> 
> Many revolutionaries, terrorists, guerrillas, and insurgents _(anti-government forces in general)_ attempt to masquerade as freedom fighters; trying to wrap themselves in a flag of patriotism.  And while it is true, that some patriotic nation builders started out as revolutionaries, terrorists and insurgents, the Arab Palestinian are neither patriotic or nation builders --- aready given ample time and opportunity to demonstrate both and failing at both.
> 
> ...


Indeed, not unlike any other people who defend/liberate their countries.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 I came across ISLAMONAZI TERRORISM in the UK as far back as the mid to late 1970's. Then it escalated and became commonplace right through the 1980's. This set the scene for the British contempt and distrust of islam and the muslims, which is now full blown hatred after the murder of a British Subject in a Synagogue in Jerusalem. We look after our own and this murder will not go unpunished.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


I came across British Fascists about the same time.These racist scum have not altered British society one jot.
As long as the moderate Muslims continue to react against the minority of barbarians in their midst that will not change.The British public are far to savvy to believe right wing fascist filth, their wonderful and generous response to the moderate Irish when confronted with American funded IRA terrorism is a good example.
British imams put fatwa on Islamic State The Times of Israel

*Ps benefit cheat why are you not making sandwiches? *


----------



## Challenger (Nov 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



I think the IRA would get a bit upset at you calling them Muslims. What actual Muslim "terrorist" attacks on the UK were there in the 1970's and 1980's then? I must have blinked and missed them.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Phoney, can you please provide links for your rants...

"escalated and became commonplace right through the 1980's"

"This set the scene for the British contempt and distrust of islam and the muslims"

"full blown hatred after the murder of a British Subject in a Synagogue in Jerusalem"

I would be really like to see links supporting those three comments....


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 19, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 So once again were is the aparthied within Israels borders ?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 The rape of underage girls for starters, the attacks on individuals by gangs of muslims. Then the attacks and kidnapping of British subjects giving humanitarian aid to the people of Lebanon. The bombing of a Pan Am flight over Britain, the Iranian embassy siege. Do you want more, or were you hoping I did not remember all these ?


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 19, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Do you want the transcripts of the trials of Pakistani muslim men who have been systematically raping 11 and 12 year old girls since the 1980's. The rise of muslim gangs taking over the drug running and prostitution in inner cities. The beatings and intimidation by muslim gangs of anyone that stood up to them. I did not walk round with my eyes closed so I saw these things taking place when jobs were being lost and muslims had to exist on welfare alone.


----------



## cnm (Nov 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> So once again were is the aparthied within Israels borders ?


Where are Israel's borders?


----------



## Humanity (Nov 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I ask you again Phoney....

I would like to see links to those three statements...

Without links you, as always, simply look like someone who is ranting for the sake of ranting, without substance.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 19, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, not unlike any other people who defend/liberate their countries.




 You may try to fool yourself by using rhetorical tricks to show that you support the intentional murder of innocent people due to your hatred of their ethnicity, but intelligent people see right through it.

 Murdering people in cold blood is not an act that defends or liberates, even if you or Beez or Coyote or Penelope or any other tries to rationalize your way out of it through obfuscation and rhetorical chicanery.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, not unlike any other people who defend/liberate their countries.
> ...


What people ever liberated their country without attacking the occupiers?

Give me some names.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 19, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> What people ever liberated their country without attacking the occupiers?
> 
> Give me some names.




 You are an Arab terrorist supporter, so you see the world through jaundiced glasses.

 Actual humans realize that intentional murder of innocent people is wrong.  You are not yet human in your travels through life, so you don't.  

 Jews praying in the same places as they prayed thousands of years ago are not legitimate targets to be murdered even if you are such disgusting excrement as to think they are.


 .


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > What people ever liberated their country without attacking the occupiers?
> ...


Nice duck.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 19, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, not unlike any other people who defend/liberate their countries.
> ...



Was the killing of white civilians by the ANC in Apartheid South Africa "murder" in your book? And, did it not liberate the non-whites from white oppression?  Would the whites have relinquished power without the violence?  I don't think so.  Same for Algeria, had there not been the killings of French civilians, the French would have never left.  

Unfortunately, that's just the way the occupier's mind works, as long as there is no danger to the occupier, there is no reason to end the occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Israeli settlers are a necessary and integral part of the occupation. If it were not for the settlers, Israel would be no more than an office in Tel Aviv.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 19, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Nice duck.




"Duck" is what I would suggest you do should anybody apply the same sorts of rationalization for why they are allowed to murder you to you as you do in regards to Arabs murdering Jews .  After all, if you are an American, you have less claim to the land than do the Jews to theirs.  If that feeble old creature in your avatar is you, the phenotypes indicate quite clearly that your ancestors were from elsewhere.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, not unlike any other people who defend/liberate their countries.
> ...


Indeed, Mr. Tinmore supports cold-blooded, savage and inhuman murder.  Not only that, but he once said that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is not a religious one at all.  Yet, all of the current violence resulted after some Jews wanted to pray on the Temple Mount.  He does not understand the Middle Eastern/Arab mindset at all.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 19, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Indeed, Mr. Tinmore supports cold-blooded, savage and inhuman murder.  Not only that, but he once said that the Israeli-Palestinian conflict is not a religious one at all.  Yet, all of the current violence resulted after some Jews wanted to pray on the Temple Mount.  He does not understand the Middle Eatern/Arab mindset at all.




His intellect is limited to repeating the themes he reads at hate sites, I'm afraid

  The subhumans here never apply the same principles to themselves as they do to Jews. .


----------



## Challenger (Nov 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So Jimmy Saville and Gary Glitter were Muslims? Guess what, Buddhist monks were doing it too.BREAKING NEWS Monk charged with rape of underage girl From This Is Local London  You don't have to be a Muslim to be a pervert. Jewish people got into the act as well, "Jewish trafficking in women did not begin in a vacuum. Jews joined the crime wave that swept over East European Jewish society and spread throughout the world." White Slavery Jewish Women s Archive   I recently ran across a case of rabbis in Israel being involved in sex trafficing, but I can't the link at the moment. In any event, these are not "terrorist" attacks on the UK, The others you cite were attacks on America by Libya, Iranian Arab seperatists on Iran. Not the UK. So yes please, I'd like more.

By the way, I find your apparent obsession with under age rape quite disturbing.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...




1988 21 December: Pan Am Flight 103 (Lockerbie) blown up by a bomb in a suitcase while in flight over Scotland after taking off from Heathrow. 270 were killed.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So once again were is the aparthied within Israels borders ?
> ...



Try crossing them and you'll find out, fast.


----------



## cnm (Nov 19, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The subhumans here never apply the same principles to themselves as they do to Jews. .


You have only yourself to blame for that.


----------



## cnm (Nov 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Try crossing them and you'll find out, fast.


Ah. Secret borders. It is the Israeli way I guess.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 19, 2014)

cnm said:


> You have only yourself to blame for that.




I am not responsible for the idiotic postings by the creatures that support the murder of Jews.

It is up to the things in question to decide whether or not they wish to be human.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Try crossing them and you'll find out, fast.
> ...



Not secret, Muslim terrorists know them quite well. That's how they get their assess shot while trying to sneak in.


----------



## cnm (Nov 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Not secret, Muslim terrorists know them quite well. That's how they get their assess shot while trying to sneak in.


No one seems to be able to say where they are. Seems pretty secret to me.

edit...I mean they're too secret for you to say where they are.


----------



## cnm (Nov 19, 2014)

Too secret for Phoenall to say where they are. As an aside, Mindful has never managed it either.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 19, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> montelatici,  _et al,_
> 
> Many revolutionaries, terrorists, guerrillas, and insurgents _(anti-government forces in general)_ attempt to masquerade as freedom fighters; trying to wrap themselves in a flag of patriotism.  And while it is true, that some patriotic nation builders started out as revolutionaries, terrorists and insurgents, the Arab Palestinian are neither patriotic or nation builders --- aready given ample time and opportunity to demonstrate both and failing at both.
> 
> ...



Menachem Begin was a terrorist.  

From 1943 to 1948 he was the Commander of Irgun.  That was a period that saw a significant escalation in attacks AIMED at civilians: List of Irgun attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia  Weapons included barrel bombs, bombings at public spaces, markets, buses, cinemas.

THAT is terrorism and those who perpetrate it are terrorists NOT insurgents, NOT freedom fighters.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 19, 2014)

Coyote,  _et al,_

Yes, you are correct.  In fact I have a wanted poster for " Menachem Begin."  And you are correct in the description of a "terrorist."



Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici,  _et al,_
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Of course the answer is "Menachem Begin."  Why?  Because his was the only effort that actually resulted in self-rule and a successful government. 

And yes, we agree that the tactics and techniques of terrorist often include "barrel bombs, bombings at public spaces, markets, buses, cinemas;" as well as hijackings. piracy,  Olympic massacres, and indiscriminate rocket fire with the occasional kidnapping and murder.  But in the case of the Hostile Arab Palestinian, this multi-generational conflict has not had a single success.  Where as "Menachem Begin" became the sixth Prime Minister of the State of Israel; a successful state - a thriving state, and a prosperous state.  THAT! is the difference between the efforts initiated by the Israeli and the Palestinian. 

The Palestinian _(modeled after a number of failed terrorist insurgencies)_ wants to dismantle the State of Israel and replace it with another Arab failed state; instead of entering into a prosperous collaborative effort.  If the Palestinian Leaders were really working in the best interest of their people, then sovereignty wouldn't be an issue at all.  It would be about building a better nation, a peaceful nation, a stable and economically successful nation.  But that is not the case.  You never hear them speak of these successes, only conflicts of territory and power.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote (Nov 19, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Coyote,  _et al,_
> 
> Yes, you are correct.  In fact I have a wanted poster for " Menachem Begin."  And you are correct in the description of a "terrorist."
> 
> ...



I see what you are saying Rocco - but what I see is also an attempt being made to white wash a terrorist.  He WAS a terrorist.  He has the blood of innocent people on his hands and his actions are just as cold and calculated and barbaric as Hamas.  The ONLY differrence is that he won his state, and he won the chance to prove he could govern in peace.  But that doesn't change what he did and what he is.  He is no freedom fighter.  He is no insurgent.  He is a terrorist who is a bit better organized.

But he is a terrorist.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 19, 2014)

Coyote,  _et al,_

We agree.  From a British and Palestinian perspective, and maybe even in retrospect, it is fair to say that he "was" a terrorist.



Coyote said:


> I see what you are saying Rocco - but what I see is also an attempt being made to white wash a terrorist.  He WAS a terrorist.  He has the blood of innocent people on his hands and his actions are just as cold and calculated and barbaric as Hamas.  The ONLY differrence is that he won his state, and he won the chance to prove he could govern in peace.  But that doesn't change what he did and what he is.  He is no freedom fighter.  He is no insurgent.  He is a terrorist who is a bit better organized.
> 
> But he is a terrorist.


*(COMMENT)*

Yet, in the end, when you put him in the line-up of all the other contemporary terrorists, his overall accomplishments towards the welfare of his people made all the difference.  None of us are all the pure.  The great the challenges we face, the greater the accomplishments we achieve; but also, the greater the impact of our mistakes that will haunt us forever. 

We must always look at the intent and the lifetime achievements of the personalities involved.  In the case of "Menachem Begin" --- yes a one-time terrorist --- he strived to build something new and fantastic for his people; a land where they would be protected for ever --- prosperous, economically successful, and free from the perils that have followed them though the ages.  We simply do not see that in any line-up of Arab Palestinian leaders from the time of Syrian-born Izz ad-Din al-Qassam _(Sheikh Palestinian Black Hand) _to the modern day Yasser Arafat _(PLO Chairman)_ Mahmoud Abbas [Abu Mazen] _(President of thePalestinian Authority)_, Abdel Aziz al-Rantissi _(Chairman HAMAS)_, Khaled Meshaal _(Political Chairman)_.  Simply fighting against Israel is not the same thing as fighting for the betterment of the Palestinian people.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 19, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Uh-huh ... and killing 4 elderly Jews at prayer is the Pali (and apparently your) way of achieving their goals. Nice work, !


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 19, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli settlers are a necessary and integral part of the occupation. If it were not for the settlers, Israel would be no more than an office in Tel Aviv.



Sort of like how Palestine is no more than an office in Ramallah?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Not secret, Muslim terrorists know them quite well. That's how they get their assess shot while trying to sneak in.
> ...



Do you have anything other than this old IslamoNazi garbage over and over?

Israel has borders.   Arabs know exactly where they are. 

The fact that Muslims and Nazis don't recognize them doesn't mean they don't exist.  

So, like I said, try sneaking into Israel and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 19, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Coyote,  _et al,_
> 
> We agree.  From a British and Palestinian perspective, and maybe even in retrospect, it is fair to say that he "was" a terrorist.
> 
> ...



I see your point...and yes, I agree - though I'm not convinced that Abbas might not end up transformative were there to be a state.  Begin was transformative - AFTER he had a state, yes? No?  Irgun (and Begin's command) ended it's attacks in 1948.


----------



## haissem123 (Nov 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


did any of you aholes answer me when I said how the nazis took your homes and businesses in germany in the name of their God given right to make all others their footstools, sound familiar?, and then you went and did it to the palestinians less then a year later? and you think any just God will protect you in this bloody holy land where all you jews have ever done is murder prophets and the weak in the name of greed hidden behind the word God? lol. you've got another thing coming and heaven ain't it. the jews have started the holy war in the name of their God. God, the one and only God of all mankind, is gonna finish your nation for doing so in his name. sorry about that truth. the end.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> ...did any of you aholes answer me when I said how the nazis took your homes and businesses in germany in the name of their God given right to make all others their footstools, sound familiar?, and then you went and did it to the palestinians less then a year later? and you think any just God will protect you in this bloody holy land where all you jews have ever done is murder prophets and the weak in the name of greed hidden behind the word God? lol. you've got another thing coming and heaven ain't it. the jews have started the holy war in the name of their God. God, the one and only God of all mankind, is gonna finish your nation for doing so in his name. sorry about that truth. the end.



I think somebody around here doesn't like Jews very much...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Nazis didn't do what they did in the name of their "God", Hassan.   Did you answer why Muslim animals kicked over a million Jews out of their countries, killed and tortured them for no reason, stole their assets and land?  

Did you answer why Muslims committed genocide and ethnic cleansing on the ancient Jews of Hebron in 1929?  No you didn't Hasan, because you're a Mooooslem and upset over why Jews managed to defend themselves from Islamic savages you support.  Tough shit, Hasan.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> haissem123 said:
> 
> 
> > ...did any of you aholes answer me when I said how the nazis took your homes and businesses in germany in the name of their God given right to make all others their footstools, sound familiar?, and then you went and did it to the palestinians less then a year later? and you think any just God will protect you in this bloody holy land where all you jews have ever done is murder prophets and the weak in the name of greed hidden behind the word God? lol. you've got another thing coming and heaven ain't it. the jews have started the holy war in the name of their God. God, the one and only God of all mankind, is gonna finish your nation for doing so in his name. sorry about that truth. the end.
> ...



He's been reading the Koran too much.  Turns them into animals.  

[5.51] O you who believe! *do not take the Jews and the Christians for friend*s; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people.

Qur’an 9:29-Fight against Christians and Jews ”until they pay the tribute readily, being brought low.”

Qur’an (2:65-66) Christians and Jews must believe what Allah has revealed to Muhammad or Allah will disfigure their faces or turn them into apes.

Qur’an 3:67 ”Abraham was not a Jew nor yet a Christian; but he was a true Muslim, surrendered to Allah (which is Islam), and he joined not gods with Allah.”

Qur’an 2:191-2-Kill disbelievers wherever you find them. 

Qur’an 9:7-9-Don’t make treaties with non-Muslims. They are all evildoers and should not be trusted.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> ...He's been reading the Koran too much.  Turns them into animals.
> 
> [5.51] O you who believe! *do not take the Jews and the Christians for friend*s; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people.
> 
> ...


I cannot imagine Jesus of Nazareth spewing filth like that...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...He's been reading the Koran too much.  Turns them into animals.
> ...



Why would Jesus say that about his own people and religion?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Gotta go longer and more generic than that, Roudy... a peace-loving type like Jesus would probably not have said such a thing about anybody, based upon his M.O.

Muhammed (*P*eanut butter and jelly *B*e *U*pon *H*im), on the other hand, was a bloodthirsty pedophile who perverted the vision of an all-loving, all-forgiving godhead into something savage and hateful, and the ignorant goal-buggerers of Arabia bought into it hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Yes, I agree.  Mohammad (Swoosh) was the biggest, baddest, and meanest thug in Arabia at the time.   That's how you got to make a "name" for yourself and become "prophet" back then.  "If  you want your head to stay on your neck then get on all fours and call me a prophet".


----------



## cnm (Nov 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Israel has borders.   Arabs know exactly where they are.


But you can't tell me where they are. Those sorts of borders.


----------



## cnm (Nov 19, 2014)

Let's do Leviticus.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2014)

Let's not.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 19, 2014)

cnm said:


> Let's do Leviticus.




 I've got a better idea.

Let's compare apples to apples, instead.

 Mo the murderous war lord vs Jesus the pacifist.


----------



## cnm (Nov 19, 2014)

Ah. Suddenly it's not Arabs vs Jews. Funny that.


----------



## cnm (Nov 19, 2014)

It is amusing. Verses that can't be discussed and borders that can't be revealed.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has borders.   Arabs know exactly where they are.
> ...


Like I told you, try crossing them Abdul, and you'll see what happens to donkeys like you.  Many Arab armies have failed.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anybody know the borders of this Palestinian state that never existed in history?  Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## theliq (Nov 19, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Does anybody know the borders of this Palestinian state that never existed in history?  Ha ha ha ha.


Stop contradicting yourself Roudy


----------



## Roudy (Nov 19, 2014)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know the borders of this Palestinian state that never existed in history?  Ha ha ha ha.
> ...


How about this, give me the borders of this so called Arab Muslim country of Palestine that the Jews stole before 1948.  Let's go, that should be easy, no?


----------



## cnm (Nov 20, 2014)

Look, if you're too paranoid to give us Israel's borders we understand. Can't be too careful about secret borders.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



He was not a pedophile nor was he particularly blood thirsty. He was a man of his times and preached a pretty good message for his times.  It's worthwhile to read a good biography of him and the history of the era.  Otherwise, you sound just like Haissem.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 20, 2014)

cnm,  _et al,_

Understanding that, in part, the border dispute constitutes the basis for the overall territorial dispute.  The two parties (Israel and the Palestinians) disagree on the matter.



cnm said:


> Look, if you're too paranoid to give us Israel's borders we understand. Can't be too careful about secret borders.


*(COMMENT)*

Remember, that unlike the Israelis, the Palestinians have an incoherent government with mixed views.  Different factions have different views.  Unlike any mature government, there is no one single voice that expresses the "official position of the Palestinian People.  Here are the two main competing views:

HAMAS says that they are liberating Palestine.  In this context Palestine is meant _[2013' major position paper for Hamas (Author: Khaled Meshal)] _as:

1. Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures. 

2. Palestine - all of Palestine - is a land of Islamic and Arab affiliation, a blessed sacred land, that has a major portion in the heart of every Arab and Muslim

3. No recognition of the legitimacy of the occupation whatever; this is a principled position, political and moral, and therefore do not recognize the legitimacy of the Israeli occupation of Palestine, and recognition of "Israel" and the legitimacy of its presence on any part of Palestine no matter how long; nand it will not be long, God willing.​
The PLO Negotiations Affairs Department (NAD) was established in 1994 in Gaza in order to follow up on the implementation of the Interim Agreement _(AKA: The Oslo Accords)_ signed between Israel and the PLO.

*Key Facts*​


The 1967 border is the internationally-recognized border between Israel and the oPt.
A basic principle of international law is that no state may acquire territory by force. Israel has no valid claim to any part of the territory it occupied in 1967.
The international community does not recognize Israeli sovereignty over any part of the oPt, including East Jerusalem.


_*Borders:*_

Israel has no valid claim to any part of the West Bank or Gaza Strip. However, in the interest of peace, we have been willing to discuss minor, equitable, and mutually-agreed territorial exchanges should we decide that it is in our interest to do so.​International Law says:  "Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, *including territorial disputes* and problems concerning frontiers of States."  (A/RES/25/2625)

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 20, 2014)

cnm said:


> Look, if you're too paranoid to give us Israel's borders we understand. Can't be too careful about secret borders.


Secret, hell...

Here you go...






Everything in White is Israel.

Everything in deep-yellow-orange is Palestine.

Why?

Because Israel says so.

Its authoritative basis?






Clear enough?

Open enough?

Honest enough?

Now, if you have a problem with that, you may file a complaint at the nearest IDF military installation.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 20, 2014)

Coyote said:


> He was not a pedophile nor was he particularly blood thirsty. He was a man of his times and preached a pretty good message for his times.  It's worthwhile to read a good biography of him and the history of the era.  Otherwise, you sound just like Haissem.


All legitimately debatable.

He was a being of very common clay, and caused great mischief in the world, with his hallucinatory, knock-off, copy-cat religion, with an original and violence-prone perverse twist, originally marketed to aggressive, ignorant pagan Arab tribal folk.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > He was not a pedophile nor was he particularly blood thirsty. He was a man of his times and preached a pretty good message for his times.  It's worthwhile to read a good biography of him and the history of the era.  Otherwise, you sound just like Haissem.
> ...




His religion was no more a "knock off" or "copy cat" religion than any other but the claim seems to have become an "accepted" bashing.  Christianity, Judaism, Islam are built upon older faiths faiths, reincarnations of something more ancient.  As for hallucinatory...well...seriously now....we have prophets who recieve the words of a diety through incendiary shrubbery, a zombie prophet who claimed to be a son of God....Hallucinatory Experience Religion Formation Issue 91 Philosophy Now.

Violence?  Christ preached peace, but threatened violence (or at least those that wrote about him after death inserted lots of God's wrath for not following orders)...the Jews were hardly pacifists in their hey day -- look the OT, or at the Maccabees, who expanded Judea by conquest (how is that different than Mohammed's conquest of Arabia?).

Thing is - it's become politically correct to bash Islam on events that were typical of the era in which it sprung and conveniently ignore the history of the other religions.

Can you think of ANY prophets that didn't hallucinate?  They're an odd bunch, you have to admit


----------



## Roudy (Nov 20, 2014)

Biggest problem is that there were two Mohammad's.  The first, in Mecca, before his rise to power was more conciliatory and less violent.  However that was not the case in Medina, after he became powerful  Most of what he said and did in Medina (and afterwards) are in direct contradiction to what he preached in Mecca.  

The Two Faces of Mohammad

According to Mr. Goldmann, Muhammad as ruler of Medina had a strikingly different character than when he was the prophet of Mecca. The Quranic verses he penned in Mecca often contradict the verses he wrote in Medina. Let us compare the two Muhammads and the two Qurans. The following numbered examples are paraphrases of points in Goldmann's book. My commentaries on the numbered statements are in parentheses.

*Mecca versus Medina*

(1) In Mecca, Muhammad preached and exhorted people to submit to Islam. In Medina, he used the threat of the sword to compel people to convert to Islam.

(According to the Medina verses, Allah accepts converts who do not believe in him inwardly, but will kneel to him outwardly under threat of death. Muhammad did not have this view of Allah until he became a war lord and used force to compel people to accept his rule.)

(2) In Mecca, Muhammad led the life of a teacher and prophet and followed disciplines of prayer, fasting, and worship. In Medina, he was the political ruler and the military commander. During his ten years in Medina, he personally led 27 military attacks. Prior to his death, he conquered most of the Arabian peninsula.

(The Allah of Medina allowed his prophet to be a warlord seeking military conquest. In like manner, he encourages Muslim leaders to spread the religion of Islam by the sword--which they did on an epic scale after the death of Muhammad. The conquests continued until the Muslims met those with stronger armies, or they outran their supply lines. _The Muslims eventually conquered about 50% of the Christian world_--the eastern Mediterranean lands, the Middle East, and North Africa--and gradually extinguished most of the Christian testimony in those lands.)

(The Westward rush of conquest was halted exactly a century after Muhammad's death. The Muslim army in Spain attacked Gaul [France] and was defeated by Charles the Hammer at the battle of Tours [732 A.D.]. Muslims subsequently switched to expansion through proselytizing and mercantile colonies. However, when new Muslim nations arose with great armies [e.g., Seljuk Turks, Ottoman Turks, and Moguls], they reverted to the expansion of Islam through conquest. The Ottoman Turks conquered the remains of the Christian Byzantine Empire and took Constantinople in 1453. They attacked Europe from the east in 1529 and 1683, and both times were stopped at the gates of Vienna by European armies. Three times [732, 1529 & 1683], Christian civilization in Europe came close to extinction from invading Muslim armies.)

(3) In Mecca, Muhammad had one wife. During his last ten years of his life at Medina, he married twelve more women.

(The poor family man of Mecca became the wealthy, voluptuous sheik with a harem of "wives" in Medina. Polygamy and harem culture debases women and makes men hedonistic and narcissistic. Societies that sanction polygamy, harems, and concubines have always assigned a low status to women.)

(The Medina Quran's heaven for men is a garden paradise where every male sensual pleasure is catered to by nubile nymphs--just as every sensual pleasure of Muhammad, as the voluptuous sheik of a harem, was indulged. The Medina Allah is a God for men. Goldmann says Muslim women have a hard time getting into paradise.)

(4) In Mecca, Muhammad fought against idol worship. In doing so, he exempted Christians and Jews from his proscriptions and persecutions and respected them as "people of the book." In Medina, he persecuted Christians and Jews as infidels.

(Christians and Jews in Islamic countries never know when they will be protected and respected or persecuted and reviled. The situation is often fluid so that protection can suddenly gives way to persecution. Historically, the best Christians and Jews can hope for under Muslim rule is second class citizenship and heavy taxes from which Muslims are exempt. When jihad and war lord sensibilities were in the air, Christians and Jews often faced forced conversion, banishment, slavery, sexual bondage, or death.)

......American universities often teach the Meccan face of Islamic law and are mute about the Medinian warlord version. Islam is a Janus mask of two faces. To teach about only one of the faces is to deceive the students.

.....a Muslim has no problem saying that Allah changes his mind. Goldmann has often heard Muslims say, "Allah can change his mind, because he is Allah and can do anything He wants."

Christians believe that God's laws, commands, revelations, and actions are expressions of his character and that God never acts in ways that are inconsistent with his character. Therefore, we can learn about God's character by studying and obeying his law and learning his truth. Furthermore, the universal moral law is written on men's hearts, so that the laws of God ring true in the human conscience.

Muslims generally believe that Allah is unknowable. He does not reveal his character to man, but only reveals his commands. According to the warlord version of Islam from Medina, Allah's commands express his arbitrary will and do not express a universal moral law that lines up with his character or with his nature. It is Allah's will that makes a thing right or wrong. One must learn by rote the things Allah declared by fiat to find out what is right or wrong. Reason and conscience are of no help in understanding arbitrary law that demands perfunctory obedience.

Medinian legalism is followed lock-step by Islamo-fascist regimes like the Taliban. They have used Muslim legalism to produce the most cruel and dismal way of life imaginable. This path of misery is what they wish to impose on others by force. The ideal society of Muslim extremists is everyone else's hell.

The kind of legalism that Goldmann describes inevitably must lead to certain oppressive effects on the human condition:

(1) If one is to follow the mountain of edicts in sharia law, every conceivable word and deed must conform to some cookbook formula. If such a life is achievable--and it not clear that it is--one will increasingly resemble a programmed automaton with a frowning face. The dark jihadist glower comes from a life reduced to being a mere mechanism of arbitrary law. Such a one often responds with hatred toward those who manifest free and authentic life--for real life exposes the emptiness of what some would consider a living death. The only compensations for the life of sharia darkness are the delusions of self-righteousness, the illusions of control, and the superficial consolations of community solidarity. These three vicious deceptions nourish human cruelty.

(2) The commands of the Allah of Medina are arbitrary and disconnected from a universal moral law, or a natural law. The Medinian Muslim has no joy in obedience, unlike the Jew who delights in the laws of God because of the law reveals precious truth, delightful beauty, venerable justice, and moral magnificence. The Jew finds in the laws of God the universal moral law written in his heart. In contrast, the joyless obedience of the Medinian Muslim produces a heavy heart and a sense of futility.

(3) Obedience is a matter of routine, perfunctory outward cookbook conformity to rules, forms, and rites. The Medinian Muslim is not required to like these duties, or nourish goodness in his heart as he does them. He is not obliged to understand the spirit of the law or even agree with it. If he disagrees but obeys and keeps his mouth shut, he is acceptable to Allah.


----------



## cnm (Nov 20, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Understanding that, in part, the border dispute constitutes the basis for the overall territorial dispute.  The two parties (Israel and the Palestinians) disagree on the matter.



So where does Israel say its borders are?

Oops, sorry, forgot.

Secret, right.


----------



## cnm (Nov 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> All legitimately debatable.
> 
> He was a being of very common clay, and caused great mischief in the world, with his hallucinatory, knock-off, copy-cat religion, with an original and violence-prone perverse twist, originally marketed to aggressive, ignorant pagan Arab tribal folk.


Smith?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 20, 2014)

Coyote said:


> His religion was no more a "knock off" or "copy cat" religion than any other but the claim seems to have become an "accepted" bashing.  Christianity, Judaism, Islam are built upon older faiths faiths, reincarnations of something more ancient.  As for hallucinatory...well...seriously now....we have prophets who recieve the words of a diety through incendiary shrubbery, a zombie prophet who claimed to be a son of God....Hallucinatory Experience Religion Formation Issue 91 Philosophy Now.
> 
> Violence?  Christ preached peace, but threatened violence (or at least those that wrote about him after death inserted lots of God's wrath for not following orders)...the Jews were hardly pacifists in their hey day -- look the OT, or at the Maccabees, who expanded Judea by conquest (how is that different than Mohammed's conquest of Arabia?).
> 
> ...




"Politically correct?"   Is that what CAIR tells you to say because you have once again indulged in a  dishonest brand of Orwellian Newspeak where you attempt to create definitions of terms in diametrical opposition to their actual meaning.  Political correctness is the fundamentalism of the useful idiot portion of the left that goes out of its way to DEFEND anything associated with Islam.

Good try at your usual subterfuge, but no dice.


----------



## cnm (Nov 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Secret, hell...
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> ...


Not at all, it's like the secret roads in the WB. Where does Israel say that? All I see is an apologist making assertions.

Israel's borders are too secret for Israel to define them.

Though I may be wrong about that, and those are Israel's stated borders, in which case apartheid rules, ok.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 20, 2014)

cnm said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Understanding that, in part, the border dispute constitutes the basis for the overall territorial dispute.  The two parties (Israel and the Palestinians) disagree on the matter.
> ...



Arab nations seem to know where the borders are.  That's why they don't cross them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Gotta go longer and more generic than that, Roudy... a peace-loving type like Jesus would probably not have said such a thing about anybody, based upon his M.O.
> 
> Muhammed (*P*eanut butter and jelly *B*e *U*pon *H*im), on the other hand, was a bloodthirsty pedophile who perverted the vision of an all-loving, all-forgiving godhead into something savage and hateful, and the ignorant goal-buggerers of Arabia bought into it hook, line and sinker.




I don't think it is quite accurate to call the murderous war lord a pedophile.  It's not like he didn't enjoy having sex with children, mind you, but more that he would have sex with anything with a vagina. Pedophiles are attracted to children for being children, whereas Mohammad had older chattel in his stable as well.


----------



## cnm (Nov 20, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Arab nations seem to know where the borders are.  That's why they don't cross them.


You don't seem to know where they are. Is that because you're not Arab?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 20, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > His religion was no more a "knock off" or "copy cat" religion than any other but the claim seems to have become an "accepted" bashing.  Christianity, Judaism, Islam are built upon older faiths faiths, reincarnations of something more ancient.  As for hallucinatory...well...seriously now....we have prophets who recieve the words of a diety through incendiary shrubbery, a zombie prophet who claimed to be a son of God....Hallucinatory Experience Religion Formation Issue 91 Philosophy Now.
> ...



Can you actually post something that makes sense for once?  Or actually addresses the points?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 20, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Can you actually post something that makes sense for once?  Or actually addresses the points?



 If you are having difficulty in comprehending the English language, I would be most happy to suggest some remedial courses that might help bring you up to speed.  

 ....at least in this country, anyway. If you are in Pakistan or Egypt, such resources might prove more difficult to find.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 20, 2014)

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Arab nations seem to know where the borders are.  That's why they don't cross them.
> ...





cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Arab nations seem to know where the borders are.  That's why they don't cross them.
> ...



I know exactly where they are. So does the world. Are you having a problem sticking to the topic of this thread?  It's not Israel's borders.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 20, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Can you actually post something that makes sense for once?  Or actually addresses the points?
> ...



Ok, the answer is "no" then.

Do you approve of the persecution of Muslims in Myanmar then, since they are Muslim after all?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 20, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I concede a valid counter-point, while preserving the original observation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> ...Violence? Christ preached peace, but threatened violence (or at least those that wrote about him after death inserted lots of God's wrath for not following orders)...


Agreed. Those who followed embellished-upon and rationalized and built-upon Jesus' teachings, to allow for the violence that Jesus, himself, spoke against.

Unlike Muhammed, who encouraged war and killing in the name of his vision of the godhead and to advance or defend his religion at the drop of a hat - invoked after his death at the whim of any local-yokel street-corner mullah.



> ...the Jews were hardly pacifists in their hey day -- look the OT, or at the Maccabees, who expanded Judea by conquest (how is that different than Mohammed's conquest of Arabia?)....


True.

The Hebrews of Antiquity were only peaceful, once they had their land, and so long as they were in control of it.

But their scriptures did not incorporate copious and repetitive injunctions to go abroad in the world and conquer in the name of the godhead and the faith.

Just a wee bit o' difference there.

A highly significant wee bit o' difference.



> ...Thing is - it's become politically correct to bash Islam on events that were typical of the era in which it sprung and conveniently ignore the history of the other religions...


Trouble is, the other religions have largely grown out of that.

Islam is like the retarded younger sibling - developmentally challenged, and showing little sign or likelihood of moving past its disabilities and backwardness.

The world is a different place now, with high-speed communications and global commerce and interaction, not to mention high-speed war on a global scale - and there is no place in it for backwards-thinking misogyny and religiously-inflamed sugar-plum visions of global conquest and arbitrarily imposed medievalism.



> ...Can you think of ANY prophets that didn't hallucinate? They're an odd bunch, you have to admit


True enough.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 20, 2014)

cnm said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > All legitimately debatable.
> ...


Him, too, but at least his followers aren't serious contenders in the Global Conquest parlor game.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 20, 2014)

Roudy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Didn't Israel declare independence without declaring borders?


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta go longer and more generic than that, Roudy... a peace-loving type like Jesus would probably not have said such a thing about anybody, based upon his M.O.
> ...


Whoops... yeah... he just married a six-year-old, and waited 'til she was nine, or something like that - not to mention killing a Jew defending a fortress during the day, and marrying his widow that same night... yeah... he was a charmer, alright.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Whoops... yeah... he just married a six-year-old, and waited 'til she was nine, or something like that - not to mention killing a Jew defending a fortress during the day, and marrying his widow that same night... yeah... he was a charmer, alright.




Thus answering the question "WWMD?"

 His treatment of Abu Afak was particularly kind.  I'm just waiting for coyote to spin some of her typical lies trying to claim Jesus murdered various poets.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 20, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Do you approve of the persecution of Muslims in Myanmar then, since they are Muslim after all?




 I was under the impression that this thread was about Palestinians?

Not too many of the critters in Myanmar.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 20, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Didn't Israel declare independence without declaring borders?



Wow, what an amazing statement, you really hit hard with that one...just...so...powerful...

What was the point of it, imbecile?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Debatable.  The truth about Muhammad and Aisha Myriam Fran ois-Cerrah Comment is free The Guardian


----------



## Coyote (Nov 20, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoops... yeah... he just married a six-year-old, and waited 'til she was nine, or something like that - not to mention killing a Jew defending a fortress during the day, and marrying his widow that same night... yeah... he was a charmer, alright.
> ...



I've never made that claim dude but I'm sure you'll make something up to fit and then go silent when asked for links.

Mohammed - like many so-called prophets - was a man of his times.  Murder? Violence?  Check out the OT.

Times were rough back then.  Read a book sometime.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 20, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Do you approve of the persecution of Muslims in Myanmar then, since they are Muslim after all?
> ...



So why are you talking about Mohammed?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 20, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Debatable.  The truth about Muhammad and Aisha Myriam Fran ois-Cerrah Comment is free The Guardian



 Yes -- let's google up the words "Mohammad" and "Pedophile" and then select the one link on the first page that acts as confirmation bias.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 20, 2014)

Coyote said:


> So why are you talking about Mohammed?




 The warlord in question is relevant due to the effects his political writings have on the temperament of the terrorists  who invoke them as they seek to kill Jews.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 20, 2014)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Debatable.  The truth about Muhammad and Aisha Myriam Fran ois-Cerrah Comment is free The Guardian
> ...



If you google "Mohammad" and "Pedophile" what you comes up is anything but thoughtful or scholarly or historical - mostly a lot of anti-Muslim hate sites.

I didn't look up Mohammed and Pedophile but Mohammed and Aisha.

And, it's not the "one link".  Feel free to find something scholarly to refute it.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 20, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Israel declare independence without declaring borders?
> ...



It's a freaking question numbnuts!

You see the "?" on the end of the line, thats a question mark. It indicates that this is a question not a statement.

Don't stay up too late you got school tomorrow... I hope its English in the morning! Ask your teacher what a "?" means!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 20, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


Nope. There were borders, not the one intended by the UN and international community, but what Israel ended up with after Arabs attacked it.  Hence resolution 181.  However, even after Arabs had chopped Israel in half after their barbaric attack, Arabs attacked Israel again with the hopes of destroying the Jewish state.  And ended up with even less. Now they're crying over what they caused.

Did this so called "Palestine" declare borders, after it made a bullshit declaration of "statehood", a few years ago?


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 20, 2014)

rhodescholar,  Humanity,  et al,

Well, this is not entirely wrong from a practical standpoint.



rhodescholar said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Israel declare independence without declaring borders?
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

On Mid-night 14/15 May 1948, the Mandate was terminated and Israel, minutes later, declared independence.  Pursuant to the agreement with the UN Palestine Commission, which was the "successor government" to the Mandatory (UK), the borders for Israel were established IAW the General Assembly Resolution 181(II), and the Map in Annex "A".

On Israel proclaimed its independence on the strength of the General Assembly resolution; armed conflict then broke out between Israel and a number of Arab States. 

A set of general armistice agreements were concluded in 1949 between Israel and the neighbouring States through mediation by the United Nations. In particular, one such agreement was signed in Rhodes on 3 April 1949 between Israel and Jordan, "without prejudice to future territorial settlements or boundary lines or to claims of either Party relating thereto”. 

In the 1967 War, Israeli forces occupied all the territories which had constituted Palestine under British Mandate (including those known as the West Bank, lying to the east of the Green Line).  This line became what is known today as the 1967 Borders.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## cnm (Nov 20, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I know exactly where they are.


Yet you can't state it. Must be a secret.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Does anybody know the borders of this Palestinian state that never existed in history?  Ha ha ha ha.


Sure.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

RoccoR said:
			
		

> HAMAS says that they are liberating Palestine. In this context Palestine is meant _[2013' major position paper for Hamas (Author: Khaled Meshal)] _as:
> 
> 1. Palestine from the river to the sea, and from north to south, is a land of the Palestinian people and its homeland and its legitimate right, we may not a waiver an inch or any part thereof, no matter what the reasons and circumstances and pressures.
> 
> ...



That is the legally and morally correct position.

What are your objections?


----------



## theliq (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know the borders of this Palestinian state that never existed in history?  Ha ha ha ha.
> ...


Even this Tinnie was not the land area original plan for the division the Jews were to be given(Given being the operative word here)a smaller amount of land......this map is for 1956.from a survey in 1946...I also note it was drawn up as a proposal ad-hoc committee/commission........The map is a Joke,steve.keep up the fight for justice and peace Tinnie...regards to the family


----------



## theliq (Nov 21, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Didn't the Jew David Murder the King of the Jews Saul,Didn't the Jews kill Jesus,Didn't the Jews murder Mr Rabin.............Didn't the Jews murder Arafat.......Methinks that there was and is a patten here.........Didn't the Jews slaughter over 70,000 Palestinians since 1948.......Why do Jews like to murder,even their own?????????.Kondie.........steve


----------



## Challenger (Nov 21, 2014)

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It may be a 1956 map but it does show the original partition lines in green, so not that much of a joke.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Good luck with getting any answers to that one. lol


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 21, 2014)

theliq said:


> ...Didn't the Jew David Murder the King of the Jews Saul...


Doesn't excuse the bloodthirstiness of Muhammed and his successors, does it?



> ...Didn't the Jews kill Jesus...


Doesn't excuse the bloodthirstiness of Muhammed and his successors, does it?



> ...Didn't the Jews murder Mr Rabin...


Doesn't excuse the bloodthirstiness of Muhammed and his successors, does it?



> ...Didn't the Jews murder Arafat...


Doesn't excuse the bloodthirstiness of Muhammed and his successors, does it?

BTW... when you have something solid, indicating that the Jews poisoned Arafat, be sure to start a thread on it.



> ...Methinks that there was and is a patten here...


Doesn't excuse the bloodthirstiness of Muhammed and his successors, does it?



> ...Didn't the Jews slaughter over 70,000 Palestinians since 1948...


Doesn't excuse the bloodthirstiness of Muhammed and his successors, does it?

BTW... the Jews slaughter no Palestinians, although they have certainly killed many during the course of legitimate asymmetrical warfare operations.



> ...Why do Jews like to murder,even their own?...


Doesn't excuse the bloodthirstiness of Muhammed and his successors, does it?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ...Didn't the Jew David Murder the King of the Jews Saul...
> ...



Are they trying moral equivalence now?

They must be missing a chromosome.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

*Blaming Israel for Palestinian violence is racist: it denies that Arabs are moral agents *

Alan Johnson, Editor of Fathom Journal

There were some odd media reactions to the murder of four Jews at prayer (and the heroic Israeli Druze first responder Zidan Saif who tried to rescue them) by two Palestinians perpetrators in Jerusalem this week.


The Canadian Broadcast Company tweeted “Jerusalem police fatally shoot 2 after apparent synagogue attack.
The CNN headline read ‘4 Israelis, 2 Palestinians dead in Jerusalem’ without noting that the two Palestinians were the terrorists. (CNN later apologised.) See the memes here.
The Guardian wrote about “the despair and anger that _pushed_ the Abu Jamals to attack Jews in a synagogue (emphasis added).”
Of course not all reporting was of this character. But still, what explains the exculpatory impulse, also widespread on social media?

Part of the explanation lies in the profound influence that the Anti-Zionist Ideology (a system of demonising ideas and representations about Israel and the Jews) now exercises in our culture. At the heart of the ideology is a deeply buried, often unconscious, assumption about the _dichotomous_ natures of Israelis and Palestinians that warps our understanding of the conflict. Here it is: _Palestinians (and Arabs per se) do not have agency and choice, and so cannot be held accountable and responsible. Israelis do and can; always, and exclusively_.

Palestinians are understood as a driven people, dominated by circumstance and emotion, lacking choice, below the age of responsibility, never to be held accountable. Israelis are the opposite; masters of all circumstances, rational and calculating, the root cause of everything, responsible for everything. *READ MORE AT DAILY TELEGRAPH.*


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No room for compromise regarding land for Jews, as well?

OK.

Feel free to continue deteriorating in your 66-year-old refugee-camp and refugee-town shitholes.

Feel free to continue dying in-place.

Feel free to continue in your role as the laughing-stock of much of the world.

Object all you like.

Won't change a thing.

Run up a white flag, while there is still time.

Or leave.

Or die.

Any of those will do just fine... doesn't matter which one... your choice.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

Challenger said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


It is a 1946 map modified in 1956 by including some proposed borders that never became borders. If you look at the legend you can find the symbol for the international boundaries for Palestine.

The 1949 UN Armistice Agreements show that Palestine is still there and its international boundaries remained unchanged.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 21, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Part of the explanation lies in the profound influence that the Anti-Zionist Ideology (a system of demonising ideas and representations about Israel and the Jews) now exercises in our culture. At the heart of the ideology is a deeply buried, often unconscious, assumption about the _dichotomous_ natures of Israelis and Palestinians that warps our understanding of the conflict. Here it is: _Palestinians (and Arabs per se) do not have agency and choice, and so cannot be held accountable and responsible. Israelis do and can; always, and exclusively_.
> 
> Palestinians are understood as a driven people, dominated by circumstance and emotion, lacking choice, below the age of responsibility, never to be held accountable. Israelis are the opposite; masters of all circumstances, rational and calculating, the root cause of everything, responsible for everything. *READ MORE AT DAILY TELEGRAPH.*




I have long likened it to dysfunctional family dynamics where parents have two children -- one a straight A student who is responsible and mature and the other a wild child, forever in trouble with authorities.  A pattern emerges where the parents expectations for the two children are wildly different as well, and the wild one not only receives most of the attention, but doesn't need to live up to the expectations of the other. To try to be "fair" to both children, the dysfunctional parents become extremely critical of the Mature child as a way to balance out the criticism of the wild one and make it "fair". The bar they have set for the behavior of each child becomes so ingrained that the mature child is led to believe they can do nothing right and the wild one nothing wrong.  It becomes a self-fulfilling prophesy of sorts where the expectation of bad behavior  leads to more bad behavior, reinforced by the hypocritical treatment of the two children..


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

Are you thinking about Jacob, Esau, and the Blessing?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

In June 2011, Dr. Jaques Gauthier, an international human rights lawyer from Toronto addressed the European Parliament in Brussels on the legal issues regarding Jerusalem and Israel. Referring to the 1922 British Mandate for Palestine and to Article 80 of the UN Charter he said:"For anyone who is interested in justice, these are issues which we have to study carefully ... the rights vested in the Jewish people stand on very solid legal ground and are valid to this day."Under Article 80 and the 1922 Mandate he maintained that Jerusalem cannot be divided and that Jews still have the legal right to settle anywhere in Mandated land.
So since there is no legal ownership of Judea and Samaria, these areas cannot be regarded as "occupied territory". The armistice borders never received international recognition. All of western Palestine, from the Jordan to the Mediterranean, including Gaza and all of Jerusalem (as in Fig.3) remains legally open to Jewish settlement under the orignal British Mandate. International lawyers maintain that this right of settlement is protected by Article 80 of the UN Charter which recognises the Trust (British Mandate) handed to it by the League of Nations.

It appears that the world prefers to 'believe a lie' (2 Thes 2.11) and still cry "occupied territory"!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know the borders of this Palestinian state that never existed in history?  Ha ha ha ha.
> ...



And even that wasn't enough for the greedy Arabs.  They used those same occupied lands to attack Israel unsuccessfully.  Now they're whining over something they caused.

"Arab leaders and governments rejected the plan of partition in the resolution[7] and indicated an unwillingness to accept any form of territorial division.[8] Their reason was that it violated the principles of national self-determination in the UN charter which granted people the right to decide their own destiny.[6][9]

Immediately after adoption of the Resolution by the General Assembly, the civil war broke out.[10] The partition plan was not implemented.[11]


Jamal Husseini promised, "The blood will flow like rivers in the Middle East".[68] Iraqi Prime Minister Nuri al-Said, said: "We will smash the country with our guns and obliterate every place the Jews seek shelter in".
Iraq’s prime minister Nuri al-Said told British diplomats that if the United Nations solution was not "satisfactory", "severe measures should be taken against all Jews in Arab countries".[69]"

ooooops!  Sorry, can't take it back, Mohammad.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Tinmore is a professional Hamas paid liar and you are a professional SUCKER.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> rhodescholar,  Humanity,  et al,
> 
> Well, this is not entirely wrong from a practical standpoint.
> 
> ...



The map Tinmore posted is of lands the Jordanians and Egyptians occupied after their attack, not of "Palestinian land".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

Mindful said:


> In June 2011, Dr. Jaques Gauthier, an international human rights lawyer from Toronto addressed the European Parliament in Brussels on the legal issues regarding Jerusalem and Israel. Referring to the 1922 British Mandate for Palestine and to Article 80 of the UN Charter he said:"For anyone who is interested in justice, these are issues which we have to study carefully ... the rights vested in the Jewish people stand on very solid legal ground and are valid to this day."Under Article 80 and the 1922 Mandate he maintained that Jerusalem cannot be divided and that Jews still have the legal right to settle anywhere in Mandated land.
> So since there is no legal ownership of Judea and Samaria, these areas cannot be regarded as "occupied territory". The armistice borders never received international recognition. All of western Palestine, from the Jordan to the Mediterranean, including Gaza and all of Jerusalem (as in Fig.3) remains legally open to Jewish settlement under the orignal British Mandate. International lawyers maintain that this right of settlement is protected by Article 80 of the UN Charter which recognises the Trust (British Mandate) handed to it by the League of Nations.
> 
> It appears that the world prefers to 'believe a lie' (2 Thes 2.11) and still cry "occupied territory"!


This is taken out of context. There was a procedure for Jews to enter Palestine.

Jews would be allowed to immigrate.

Jews would be assisted in obtaining Palestinian citizenship.

Jews would be allowed to settle anywhere in Palestine.

Now, did this right apply to Palestinian Jews and foreign national Jews? Other parts of the mandate suggests not.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



"Armistice" that means an Arab attack occurred. Those aren't Palestinian lands just areas that savage Arabs chopped off from what Israel was supposed to be.  The Arabs did not attack Israel to create this mythical Palestine, just to destroy the Jewish state. Here is the intended division for Israel before the Arab attack.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


*You are too funny!*


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I love it when Tinmore gets caught in one of his lies and has a mental breakdown.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In June 2011, Dr. Jaques Gauthier, an international human rights lawyer from Toronto addressed the European Parliament in Brussels on the legal issues regarding Jerusalem and Israel. Referring to the 1922 British Mandate for Palestine and to Article 80 of the UN Charter he said:"For anyone who is interested in justice, these are issues which we have to study carefully ... the rights vested in the Jewish people stand on very solid legal ground and are valid to this day."Under Article 80 and the 1922 Mandate he maintained that Jerusalem cannot be divided and that Jews still have the legal right to settle anywhere in Mandated land.
> ...



The mandate gave the land to the Jews.  Arabs had no control of that land for 700 years, and it wasn't up to them what happens to it or how it gets divided. Sorry to bust your bubble.  If the intolerant savages would have agreed to a Jewish state which was both legal and rightful, we wouldn't be where we are today. But savages will be savages.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


OK, start at the first map.

Palestine was not British. Britain merely held Palestine in trust.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Link? Don't try that one. If would be wasted on you.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



In trust?  In trust to whom?  Ha ha ha. It was Ottoman territory for 700 years, and conquered by the allies, including Britain and France.  Conquerors don't hold anything "in trust".  

  It wasn't Arab territory, nor did the Ottomans call it "Palestine".  It was called "southern Syria" during the Ottoman Empire and it included Lebanon and Jordan.  "The Palestinian people" is a hoax.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Link for what idiot?  That the British and UN designated the land as the Jewish state?  You can't be that stupid. I'm not Rocco for you to play these idiotic word games with.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> The mandate gave the land to the Jews....



Point out to me please, where it says that. I'll make it easy for you, here's a transcript Mandate for Palestine - League of Nations 12 August 1922


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The mandate gave the land to the Jews....
> ...


That document collocates with this map, dufus.  Same year.

From your document:

"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people"

Case closed.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




And what was it before that?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It wasn't Arab, and it wasn't Palestine either. Ha ha ha.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So you are just blowing smoke and cannot prove what you say?


----------



## montelatici (Nov 21, 2014)

You post a map drawn by some Ziofascist in 2008, and make absurd claims.  Trans Jordan was never intended as Palestine nor was it ever called Arab Palestine as can be discerned from the record in many of the Reports of the Mandaory. For example the 1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921 Report.  TransJordania is reported on separately and has no relationship with Palestine except for trade, between the two separate entities as confirmed by the British administrators.  Stop bullshitting, I leave for a few eeks and you repeat your bullshit and I have to post the source documents that prove you are an ignorant Ziofascist posting propaganda and lies.

"When Palestine west of the Jordan was occupied by the British Army and placed under a British military administration, over Trans-Jordania and a large part of Syria there was established an Arab administration, with its capital at Damascus. The ruler was His Highness the Emir Feisal, the third son of H.M. King Hussein, the King of the Hejaz. When Damascus was occupied by French troops in July, 1920, and the Emir Feisal withdrew, it was necessary to adopt fresh measures in Trans-Jordania. I proceeded to the central town of Salt on August 20th, and, at an assembly of notables and sheikhs of the district, announced that His Majesty's Government favoured the establishment of a system of local self- government, assisted by a small number of British officers as advisers.

Local councils were accordingly formed in the various districts, the people not being ready to unite in any form of combined government for Trans-Jordania as a whole. Five British officers were appointed to assist the councils and their officials and to aid in organising a gendarmerie. No British troops were stationed in the district.

It cannot be claimed that the system of administration so set up was satisfactory. The authority of the councils was flouted by large sections of the population; taxes were collected with difficulty; the funds at the disposal of the local authorities were insufficient to ensure the maintenance of order, still less to defray the cost of roads, schools, hospitals, or other improvements for the benefit of the people.

Some progress was beginning, however, to be made when, in the month of November, H.H. the Emir Abdallah, the second son of King Hussein, arrived from the Hejaz at Ma'an, to the south of Trans-Jordania. His purpose was declared to be to restore a Shereefian government in Damascus. His arrival caused much disturbance in the minds of the people of Trans- Jordania and further impaired the authority, already slight, of the local authorities. From Ma'an the Emir proceeded on March 2nd to Amman, a town on the Hejaz Railway to the east of Salt, and there established his headquarters.

*The Secretary of State for the Colonies being in Palestine in the month of March, a Conference was held with the Emir, who came to Jerusalem for the purpose. An arrangement was reached by which the Emir undertook to carry on the administration of Trans-Jordania*, under the general direction of the High Commissioner of Palestine, as representing the Mandatory Power, and with the assistance of a small number of British officers, for a period of six months pending a definite settlement. Order and public security were to be maintained and there were to be no attacks against Syria. *Since that time a close connection has continued between Palestine and Trans-Jordania. *British representatives remain in the principal centres.

I paid a visit to Amman on April 18th as the guest of the Emir and explained in an address to the sheikhs and notables the arrangement that had been made. The Emir came to Palestine again in the month of May.* The political and technical officers of the Palestine Administration have made frequent visits to Trans-Jordania and have assisted the local officials with their advice. *The difficulties of local finance have continued. Order and security are still lacking. A grant-in-aid of £180,000 was, however, voted by Parliament in July for the assistance of Trans-Jordania, and it is hoped that this assistance will enable an effective reserve force of gendarmerie to be established, revenue to be collected and the government of the district to be placed on a sounder footing. The district possesses great agricultural wealth, and the local revenue, if it were collected, would fully meet the local expenditure.

The political and economic connection between Palestine and Trans-Jordania is very close. Trade is active; communications are constant; disturbance in the one area cannot fail to be of detriment to the other; the prevention of raids from east of the Jordan and the preservation of order there are of no small importance to the population on the west. Syria, too, has a close interest in the security of her southern border. If Trans-Jordania became a prey to anarchy, not only her own inhabitants, but also the neighbouring territories, would be sufferers. All of them look to the Mandatory Power to prevent an eventuality which, in default of her influence and authority, might prove not remote."
- See more at: Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921


----------



## Challenger (Nov 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That's not an official map, certainly not part of the Mandate document as it's dated 2008. There is no mention of "Jewish Palestine" or "Trans-Jordan" nor is there any mention of giving Jews exclusive rights to or sovereignty over, any part of the territory. Try again.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You post a map drawn by some Ziofascist in 2008, and make absurd claims.  Trans Jordan was never intended as Palestine nor was it ever called Arab Palestine as can be discerned from the record in many of the Reports of the Mandaory. For example the 1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921 Report.  TransJordania is reported on separately and has no relationship with Palestine except for trade, between the two separate entities as confirmed by the British administrators.  Stop bullshitting, I leave for a few eeks and you repeat your bullshit and I have to post the source documents that prove you are an ignorant Ziofascist posting propaganda and lies.
> 
> "When Palestine west of the Jordan was occupied by the British Army and placed under a British military administration, over Trans-Jordania and a large part of Syria there was established an Arab administration, with its capital at Damascus. The ruler was His Highness the Emir Feisal, the third son of H.M. King Hussein, the King of the Hejaz. When Damascus was occupied by French troops in July, 1920, and the Emir Feisal withdrew, it was necessary to adopt fresh measures in Trans-Jordania. I proceeded to the central town of Salt on August 20th, and, at an assembly of notables and sheikhs of the district, announced that His Majesty's Government favoured the establishment of a system of local self- government, assisted by a small number of British officers as advisers.
> 
> ...



Buuuuuuullshit!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No I'm saying you are a waste of time and bullshit artist who's been proven wrong a million times yet you keep coming back for more. 

"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favour of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people"


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

We KNOW it wasn't British.


Duh


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Official map?  Official map showed all of Israel and Jordan as land the league intended to give to the Jews. Giving Jordan to the Arabs was a COMPROMISE. And we know how those go with Muslims.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You need to read all of the treaties, agreements, white papers, and UN resolutions and make your own conclusions.

You can't go by what the Zionist propagandists say.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 21, 2014)

Challenger, Roudy,  _et al,_

The Mandate is highly misunderstood.



Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The mandate gave the land to the Jews....
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The Mandate did not give the land to anyone; that is reserved for treaties and the self-determination of the people; the two customary method of the day.

The Treaty surrendered the land to the Allied Powers, who in turn created a Mandate to one of the Powers --- which granted the powers of government to exercise on behalf of the League of Nations  --- legislative, executive and judicial powers _(the power to create laws, the power to enforce laws, and the power to dispense justice)_.   The Mandate set the underpinning for all matters inherent to the maintenance of the government _(public infrastructure, utilities, transportation, collect taxes, pay the bills, enter in to contracts, diplomatic relations, records and document, safety and security, etc ... etc ... etc ...)_.  While the Mandate, so far as circumstances permit, encourage local autonomy _(emphasis on local - not national)_, everything was subject by Mandate to the selected power, subject always to the control of the Administration _(the Mandatory)_.

The Mandate also established a set of pre-requisites - one of which was:  The establishment of a Jewish National Home (JNH).  The Mandate did NOT set the conditions, requirements, magnitude _(size and dimensions)_, instrumentality _(type of government and administration)_ or other characteristics which would constitute the JNH; except to facilitate immigration for all Jews who are willing to assist in the establishment of the JNH.  The concept of the JNH was an open-ended work-in-progress.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger, Roudy,  _et al,_
> 
> The Mandate is highly misunderstood.
> 
> ...


Indeed, but the trustee must follow the rules of the trust.

...the well-being and development of such peoples form a sacred trust of civilisation...​
Britain violated that basic principle creating a hundred years of war.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore,  _et al,_

Again, your making an interpretation that is not held in evidence.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger, Roudy,  _et al,_
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

During most of that time, the Arab _(self-determination)_ made the decisions that resulted in the conflict, not the Mandatory.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  _et al,_
> 
> Again, your making an interpretation that is not held in evidence.
> 
> ...


Not true. Britain kicked the natives to the curb and promoted the agenda of foreigners.


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore,  et al,

Merely another interpretation of evens.



P F Tinmore said:


> Not true. Britain kicked the natives to the curb and promoted the agenda of foreigners.


*(COMMENT)
*
Playing the perpetual victim.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Merely another interpretation of evens.
> 
> ...


Most everything Britain did was at the behest of the foreign Zionists with the opposition of the people. Britain even used military force to quell the opposition to its illegal policies.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The big picture says that the Arabs didn't want to have a Jewish state in their midst.  The greedy Arabs decided to conquer the land allocated to the Jews, and then divid the proceeds among themselves, not to create this mythical Palestine.  They failed in that quest, and then failed a few more times.  And the rest is history.  Israel is here to stay, there is nothing Arabs can do about it.  The die has been cast.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore,  et al,
> ...


Yeah?  It didn't seem like it when the British restricted Jewish migration, but opened the flood doors to both legal and illegal migration of Arab Muslims.  Hence today's "Palestinians".


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> P F Tinmore,  et al,
> 
> Merely another interpretation of evens.
> 
> ...


You mean another instance of repetitive lying?  Ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger, Roudy,  _et al,_
> 
> The Mandate is highly misunderstood.
> 
> ...



Exactly.  The Mandate was in a constant state of flux, considering the various propositions, and constant Arab attacks on the Jews, causing the area to erupt into a Jew vs Arab civil war.  The only constant was, as communicated by the British, the establishment of a Jewish national home in Palestine, to be governed by Jews.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 21, 2014)

The Palestinians look absolutely wretched on the global stage, they have shown they are no different than ISIS.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore,  _et al,_
> ...



Natives? The area was Ottoman territory for 700 years.  What natives?  The British merely took over a territory that the Ottomans lost as a result of the Ottomans siding with the Germans.


----------



## rhodescholar (Nov 21, 2014)

Humanity said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Shit for brains, it was a completely irrelevant question with no bearing on the thread, you simply, stupid fucking turd.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Pity that you listened to your Muslim-Arab neighbors when you skeddadled in 1948...

Who knew that the Egyptians and Jordanians were going to snap-up your old turf piecemeal, then drop you like a hot potato when it pleased them to do so...

Apparently, your own co-religionists had a very low opinion of you(r side), stretching back decades...

You've been suckered... and, ironically, mostly by Muslim-Arab neighbors...

The Jews don't try to sucker you... they don't have to... they just out-perform you... they just out-class you... in every way... by several orders of magnitude.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore,  et al,
> ...




Link? (as they say)


----------



## montelatici (Nov 21, 2014)

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



From the beginning it was that way for not just political reasons as explained in a 1920 article in the Atlantic magazine.

Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07


"As these Anglo-Egyptian officials went back to their pre-war posts in Egypt, their places in Palestine were largely taken by officers from the army, many of them excellent men and good soldiers, but for the most part ignorant of the Arab language and the customs and feelings of the people. They were able to communicate with the Arabs only through interpreters. These latter were too often local Jews, or, if not Jews, 'Effendis' (semi-Europeanized Syrians), whose interests were by no means identical with those of the people. Only those who, possessing a knowledge of an Eastern language, have yet used an interpreter can realize how easy it is for their meaning to be perverted by one who is dishonest or incompetent.



From these causes; and the fact that, although the British officer is often unable to speak Arabic, the Zionist Jew can nearly always speak English, the Arabs now feel that the administration has fallen more and more under the influence of the Zionist Commission, which has succeeded in creating an impression among the Moslems and Christians that the Jews are all-powerful in the British Foreign Office, and that, *if an officer shows himself sympathetic toward the Arabs, his removal can be secured.*



A Christian from Jaffa writes as follows: 'We are already feeling that we have a government within a government. British officers cannot stand on the right side because they are afraid of being removed from their posts or ticked off.'

Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07


----------



## Humanity (Nov 21, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



And good evening to you too rhodescholar... 

Very scholarly use of the English language I must say. Well done you


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Not interested in anything you have to say.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 21, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



And for clarity, my post was in direct reply to a poster who said...

"I know exactly where they are. So does the world." In relation to the borders of Israel...

My question is a valid one in response to that statement.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 21, 2014)

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Of course not, you are brainwashed.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

Britain's Arabists .


Britain s Arabists


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## montelatici (Nov 21, 2014)

From Balfour to Suez Britain s Zionist Misadventure History Today


----------



## montelatici (Nov 21, 2014)

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Zionist Aspirations in Palestine - 20.07


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2014)

Just another clone.


----------



## Humanity (Nov 21, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Britain's Arabists .
> 
> 
> Britain s Arabists



Ah Douglas Carswell MP....  Member of UKIP, a party that many would describe as racist, right wing fascists...

Once a member of the Conservative Friends of Israel before switching parties.

Less than a month before switching parties, Carswell had signed off a letter describing UKIP as a "one policy party".

Definitely a man who can be trusted and a man of his word....


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Islamist Aspirations in Palestine

Palestinians = spawn of evil

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

*The Mufti’s Final Solution*

Scholars have long studied how actively engaged al-Husseini was in the implementation of the Holocaust. There is no question that he supported the aims of the Nazis in perpetrating genocide and believed perversely that all Arabs should join that cause. *He declared on German radio on March 1, 1944: "Arabs, rise as one man and fight for your sacred rights. Kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleas*es God, history, and religion. This saves your honor. God is with you" (qtd. in Norman Stillman, "Jews of the Arab World between European Colonialism, Zionism, and Arab Nationalism" in _Judaism and Islam: Boundaries, Communications, and Interaction: Essays in Honor of William M. Brinner_).

According to the testimony of Adolf Eichmann’s chief deputy Dieter Wisliceny (who was hanged for war crimes) *the Mufti played a role in encouraging the Final Solution and was a close friend and advisor to Eichmann in the Holocaust’s implementation across Europe. Wisliceny testified further that al-Husseini had a close association with Heinrich Himmler and visited the gas chambers at Auschwitz, where he exhorted the staff to be even more dedicated in its important work.
*
The Axis’ Kept Man

For the Nazis, al-Husseini was an ideal propaganda tool, a powerful spokesman among radical Arabs, and an excellent instrument for their anti-Jewish campaign in Europe and in the Holy Land. Portrayed by the Nazis as the spiritual leader of all Islam, al-Husseini was given a grand formal welcome in Berlin. The official Nazi newspaper, _Volkischer Beobachter_, proudly published a photo of Hitler and al-Husseini, and Radio Berlin proclaimed on January 8, 1942 that the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem had consented to take part in the effort against the British, the Communists, and the Jews.

......

Hajj Amin al-Husseini’s legacy was to inspire generations of terrorists, Islamic jihadists, and such dictators as Saddam Hussein of Iraq. The foremost exemplar of his influence was a young terrorist and distant relative who became one of his most ardent students: Yasser Arafat, the future leader of the Palestinian Liberation Organization. Rabbi David Dalin—one of Pope Pius XII’s greatest defenders—offers a fitting final word:

The "most dangerous" cleric in modern history, to use John Cornwell’s phrase, was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini, whose anti-Jewish Islamic fundamentalism was as dangerous in World War II as it is today . . . The grand mufti was the Nazi collaborator par excellence. "Hitler’s mufti" is truth. "Hitler’s pope" is myth. (_The Myth of Hitler’s Pope_, 137)

*Child Murderer*

In late 1942, Heinrich Himmler gave his permission for 10,000 Jewish children to be transferred from Poland to Theresienstadt with the eventual aim of allowing them to go to Palestine in exchange for German civilian prisoners, through the International Red Cross. The plan was abandoned, however, because of the protests of the Grand Mufti.

The following year, al-Husseini blocked the emigration of 4,000 Jewish children and 500 accompanying adults to Palestine that was proposed by the governments of Bulgaria, Romania, and Hungary. The children were sent instead to the gas chambers.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Since your conversion to Issssssssslam, there is no brain left for you to be washed.


----------



## montelatici (Nov 21, 2014)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Running out of bullshit to sling I see, punk.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Said the chief bullshit slinger.


----------

